# Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit



## Andreas (11. Juni 2007)

Das hat jetzt nichts mit der Ausübung unseres Sports zu tun,
aber im Sommer fahre ich gerne mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.

Kein Stau, keine CO2 Abgabe, zusätzliche Rad(trainings)kilometer
und man spart nebenbei auch noch eine Menge an Sprit.

Vom ADFC und der AOK gibt es jetzt wieder eine Aktion. Man kann 
Kollegen/Kolleginnen motivieren und sich als 4er Radteam anmelden.

mit-dem-rad-zur-arbeit.de

Ich habe ca. 30 km von meinem Wohnort zur Arbeit. Mein Strecke
führt fast ausschliesslich durch den Wald. Beschreibt mal Eure 
Arbeitswege. Gerne auch in Bildern.


----------



## Patator (11. Juni 2007)

Da ich aus Augsburg komme und in Bobingen arbeite sind das einfach ca. 16,5 km die ich fast täglich hin und zurück fahre.

Die Strecke kann man direkt an der Wertach entlang durch Wald und Feldwege fahren.

Ab und zu laufen einem auch Waldbewohner über den Weg wie Rehe, Fuchs und Hasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (11. Juni 2007)

Komm zwar nicht aus Frankfurt, aber das Thema gefällt mir  , und bei mir hier wirds mit dem Verkehr wahrscheinlich ähnlich aussehen 
Mein Arbeitsweg ist ca. 8 km lang und führt quer durch die Stadt, durchgehend Radweg, fast alles an der Hauptstrasse entlang, nur zwei mal geht es ein kurzes Stückchen durch Grünanlagen.

Im Feierabendverkehr bin ich mit dem Rad doppelt so schnell Zuhause wie mit dem Auto 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## tokessa (11. Juni 2007)

Ähnlich wie bei mir, 15 km mitten durch die Stadt. Morgens gegen 4.30 in ordnung aber Mittags die Hölle.


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch einige Monate mit dem Bike zur A***** gefahren, hatte an der letztjährigen Aktion teilgenommen und sogar ein U-Schloß gewonnen!  Bis vor wenigen Wochen waren es für mich gute 30km, teils Straße, teils Feldwege. Nach meinem Umzug sind es nun noch 18,5km, hauptsächlich durchs Feld. Bei so einem Wetter wie heute nehme ich einen kleinen Umweg in Kauf und umfahre das schlammigste Stück.

So richtig als Training empfand ich weder die 30km noch jetzt die 18,5km. Als Trainingsreiz für mich zu kurz. Ich fühle mich danach aber erfrischt und verkrafte die Bürotätigkeit besser.


----------



## Andreas (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So richtig als Training empfand ich weder die 30km noch jetzt die 18,5km. Als Trainingsreiz für mich zu kurz. Ich fühle mich danach aber erfrischt und verkrafte die Bürotätigkeit besser.



Genau so ging es mir auch. Ich war von der ersten Minute hellwach und gut drauf!

Ausserdem war ich schneller als die S1.


----------



## scottiee (11. Juni 2007)

bei mir sind es ca. 10km einfach und 95% hiervon durch den wald. ich fahre in sprendligen los direkt in den stadtwald, über isenburg, stadion nach niederrad. auch wenn man diese 20km jeden tag nicht als training bezeichnen kann, so merke ich aber doch den effekt. ausserdem ist es viel angenehmer als im auto oder sbahn, zumal ich nur die hälfte der zeit benötige als mit der bahn. fahre übrigens das ganze jahr und kanns nur empfehlen.  

greetz


----------



## osterwolf (11. Juni 2007)

und wer ist heute morgen im gewitter zur arbeit gefahren? - selbst mit meinen nur 5km zur arbeit hab ich das rad stehen lassen. was macht ihr bei regen?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

osterwolf schrieb:


> und wer ist heute morgen im gewitter zur arbeit gefahren? - selbst mit meinen nur 5km zur arbeit hab ich das rad stehen lassen. was macht ihr bei regen?



Ne Regenjacke anziehen. Bahn ist nicht wirklich `ne Alternative. Muß mir noch die Kurze Gore Alp X holen.


----------



## scottiee (11. Juni 2007)

osterwolf schrieb:


> und wer ist heute morgen im gewitter zur arbeit gefahren? - selbst mit meinen nur 5km zur arbeit hab ich das rad stehen lassen. was macht ihr bei regen?



ich. wie gesagt ich fahre immer. letzten winter wars teilweise schon heftig, vorallem bei neuschnee oder glätte. ansonsten habe ich eine 2. montur klamotten auf der arbeit plus fön, handtuch, kamm. alles was man halt so braucht. und natürlich gescheite regenkleidung.

wie sagte ein/e schlaue/r mann/frau....es gibt kein schlchtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung, oder so  

greetz


----------



## laempel (11. Juni 2007)

Fahre auch jeden Tag zur Arbeit, bei jedem Wetter. Mit Ersatzklamotten geht das wunderbar.
Meine Strecke sind knapp 16 km hin und zurück, 100 hm.
Der Weg führt zu 90% über flurbereinigte Felder, darunter eine leicht abschüssige Gerade von 1,6 km, bei der ich aufpassen muss, dass ich auf dem Rad nicht einschlafe. Aber immerhin kein Autoverkehr. Ansonsten unspektakulär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (12. Juni 2007)

Fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch.Meiner Meinung nach reine Gewohnheit aber alle nicht Biker halten mich für nicht ganz dicht. Das wirklich komische daran ist seitdem ich das mache (4 Jahre ) keine erkältung oder ähnliches.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

tokessa schrieb:


> Fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch.Meiner Meinung nach reine Gewohnheit aber alle nicht Biker halten mich für nicht ganz dicht. Das wirklich komische daran ist seitdem ich das mache (4 Jahre ) keine erkältung oder ähnliches.



 Genau, lass die Nichtbiker nur mal reden. Das ist nur der Neid.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

fahre auch fast täglich zur arbeit. sind so 11,5 km. morgens die straße entlang, abends durch felder zurück.

bei allzu schlechter wetterprognose oder schon morgendlichem regen lass ich es aber trotz guter kleidung sein. naß wird man ja trotzdem irgendwie und da hab ich keine lust drauf.
wie ich nachmittags heimkomme ist mir (fast) egal, hauptsache nicht vom blitz verkohlt   klar ist mir trocken auch lieber als naß, aber das hat man in unseren breiten kaum im griff ...


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal, habt ihr alle Duschen in der Arbeit ? Ich kann mir das sonst etwas schlecht vorstellen bei Strecken von 15km und mehr schwitzt man doch und mit   dem ablegen der Radklamotten ist der himmliche Duft auch nicht weg 

Oder ist das der Grund wieso ihr jetzt ein Einzelbüro bekommen habt   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (12. Juni 2007)

Bei uns gibt es im Keller eine Dusche, aber ein Einzelbüro wäre natürlich auch schön.


----------



## scottiee (12. Juni 2007)

@tokessa
@caroka

genau lasst sie doch lästern, dafür lach ich mich innerlich immer tot, wenn die kollegen im büro von ihren bahnverspätungen oder über den stau auf der strasse schimpfen  
dafür nehm ich einen technischen defekt an meinem radl alle halbe jahr gerne in kauf.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr alle Duschen in der Arbeit ? Ich kann mir das sonst etwas schlecht vorstellen bei Strecken von 15km und mehr schwitzt man doch und mit   dem ablegen der Radklamotten ist der himmliche Duft auch nicht weg
> 
> Oder ist das der Grund wieso ihr jetzt ein Einzelbüro bekommen habt
> 
> ...





Andreas schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es im Keller eine Dusche, aber ein Einzelbüro wäre natürlich auch schön.



Bei uns gibt es tatsächlich auch Duschen (für Probennehmer). Da ich zur A***** aber hauptsächlich abwärts fahre, reicht auch einfaches waschen. Die Klamotten hänge ich in meinem Einzelbüro auf...


----------



## Pipe (12. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr alle Duschen in der Arbeit ? Ich kann mir das sonst etwas schlecht vorstellen bei Strecken von 15km und mehr schwitzt man doch und mit   dem ablegen der Radklamotten ist der himmliche Duft auch nicht weg
> 
> Oder ist das der Grund wieso ihr jetzt ein Einzelbüro bekommen habt


Das frage ich mich auch gerade  ich fahre fast jeden Tag heimwärts (Oberursel-Sachsenhausen, ca. 18km), aber morgens nehm ich das Bike in der U3 mit, genau aus dem Grund...

Obwohl - so ein Einzelbüro... und vielleicht auch noch ohne Telefon


----------



## tommix000 (12. Juni 2007)

fahre nahezu täglich mit dem rad zur arbeit, je nachdem was ich nach der arbeit noch trainieren will, fahr ich mit dem renner oder mtb. mit dem renner auf der straße sinds 12km ein weg, mit dem mtb über die felder ca. 15km, ohne nennenswerte höhenmeter.
wenns regnet lass ich das rad aber auch mal zu hause und fahr mit der bahn, oder ich nehms morgens mit in der bahn und fahre abends mit dem rad nach hause.

duschen gibts bei uns keine, aber morgens fahre ich soooooo langsam, dass ich nicht ins schwitzen komme und einfaches waschen ausreicht.


----------



## padres-team (13. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre täglich bei Sonnenschein, Regen, Wind oder Schnee mit dem MTB ins Geschäft. Zw. 15 und 25 km morgens und abends dann bis zu 50 km als training.


----------



## bigc-rider (13. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch täglich auf dem Bike unterwegs zum Dienst und zurück (F-Westend <-> Sossenheim/Eschborn): Kürzester Weg ca. 10 km einfach, schöner natürlich durch das Niddatal, dann 15 - 18 km.
Für schlechtes Wetter liegt Wechselkleidung im Büro, wenn's warm ist oder während der Spätschicht die Anfahrt länger ausfällt gibt's eine Duschgelegenheit (im Haus wird 7-Tage/24-Stunden-Dienst geleistet, da ist das kein Luxus sondern unverzichtbar denke ich).


----------



## Tonino (13. Juni 2007)

Ich werde auch ab jetzt mit dem Bike zu Arbeit fahren. 
Ich fahre von Bad Soden nach Hausen und so gegen 7 Uhr los.

Vielleicht fährt jemand um diese Zeit auch diese Strecke und man könnte sich zusammentun?


----------



## Cloudy22 (13. Juni 2007)

fuer mich sind es entweder 10 km oder 25 km einfach zur arbeit (je nachdem von welchem zuhause ich starte  ). mein weg ins buero fuehrt mich fast ausschliesslich ueber felder oder durch den wald. 

es ist total schoen morgens ohne hektik und stress, der ja oft im berufsverkehr entsteht, in der firma anzukommen und auch beim heimfahren ist es viel entspannter als mit dem auto.

zum glueck habe ich ein einzelbuero, denn mit dem duschen sieht das bei uns in der firma eher schlecht aus  . ich habe immer frische klamotten und waschzeug im buero. es ist allerdings nicht besonders prickelnd schon morgens mit vermatschten, nassen sachen anzukommen. beim heimfahren ist mir das dann eher egal. da wartet ja dann ggfs eine schoene heisse dusche auf mich  .

mal sehen ob ich ein paar meiner kollegen motivieren kann sich mit mir bei der aktion anzumelden. die idee finde ich auf alle faelle gut.

cloudy


----------



## T. J. (14. Juni 2007)

Ca. 3 Mal die Woche 22,5 km (ein Weg)
von Hofheim-Langenhain nach Frankfurt-Gallus zur A*.* und zurück durch Hofheim, Zeilsheim, Höchst, Nied und Griesheim bei (fast) jedem Wetter. 

Da es mal am Main entlang, auf Nebenwegen und durch Kleingartenanlagen geht, ist's mit dem Autoverkehr einigermaßen erträglich und manchmal wie Urlaub (in der Türkei ). Aber ich glaub' ansonsten fährt kaum einer diese Strecke.

Gruß
T_J


----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2007)

Sofern nicht unterwegs täglich HG-Kronberg, 11km über die Felder. Macht morgens wach, abends trete ich mir die Kopf frei und die Wut raus.  Dusche haben wir, Spinde auch, also alles 1A.
Erkältungen deutlich weniger, manchmal kostet es Überwindung, besonders im Winter wenn ich mit dem 18Kg Stahlbock fahre. Aber es macht hart, spürt man auf Mejrtagestouren immer wieder.
Nur zu empfehlen.

P.S.: Der Dienstwagen steht schön daheim


----------



## Andreas (18. Juni 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Dienstwagen steht schön daheim



Das gibt Extrapunkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (18. Juni 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das gibt Extrapunkte



nicht zu vergessen die punkte beim winterpokal, hab die letzten male die hälfte der punkte nur durch den arbeitsweg geholt


----------



## BOOZE (19. Juni 2007)

Ich gehe morgens raus, schmeiss erstmal den Motor meines Big Block Chevrolet Bj 63 an und gehe wieder rein, zum frühstücken und kaffeetrinken.
Dann rolle ich gemütlich die 6Km zur arbeit, mein Stadtbike liegt da schön im Kofferraum(ist ja genug Platz  drinne), suche erstmal 20min. einen Parkplatz, muss ja erstmal einen finden wo der Trumm da reinpasst. Zur Mittagszeit holle ich mein Bike aus dem Kofferraum und gehe was essen und abends das gleiche wieder zurück, schnell noch mal nachtanken und weiter gehts.


----------



## Hornisborn (29. Juni 2007)

Mein Arbeitsweg ist gerade mal 3,4 Km lang und da fahre ich doch natürlich mit dem bike hin. Leider ist auch der eine Feldweg geteert so das ich nur auf Asphalt fahren kann. Was mir nicht so gefällt.
Wenn es morgens regnet fahre ich auch mal mit dem Auto. Abends ist mir das dann egal.

Selbst bei meinem kurzen Arbeitsweg gibt es Leute die mich dafür bescheuert halten. Ich belächel die nur, denn ich weis ja was ich davon habe.


----------



## JanFMB8 (10. Juli 2007)

Servuz to all of them  

mein Arbeitsweg führt von Raunheim am schönen Main entlang über Kelsterbach bis zum Industriepark Höchst-12,5 km täglich bei Wind und Wetter-je nach tageszeit und Wetterlage wird die Strecke variert auf bis zu 28 km einfach-geht aber nur einmal täglich da ich Schicht arbeite entweder mittags zurück oder mittags hin ;-( nunja also auf den mindestens täglichen 25 Km sehe ich Hasen, Rehe ein Schwaneneltern-Paar mit 5 Jungschwänen-sehr süß...und ab und zu paar Wildschweine die vor mir über den Waldweg preschen...aber zwiaschen Januar und März meide ich diese Strecke-will ja net platt gemacht werden von den Viechern ^^ und wie gesagt es gibt nicht zu kalt oder zu nass SONDERN nur falsch angezogen    und auch ich habe seit ich 3 Jahre dauerbike keine Erkältung oder Grippe mehr gehapt...ich sag nur Daumen hoch     und meiner Meinung nach ist jede Strecke training-man muss nur wissen wie  
Schwerster Gang und im vollen Gegenwind bei Regen is doch erst richtig schön wenn man vor sich hinflucht und fragt warum mach ich diese Sch**ße hier überhaupt-dann fühle ich mich erst richtig gut wenn ich meinem Schweinehund wieder gezeigt habe wer der Herr im Haus is...

mfg ich muss los auf  Arbeit


----------



## brussels*sprouts (10. Juli 2007)

...ich würd auch gern mim Bike zur Arbeit - aber mit Blüschen und Stoffhöschen ist das etwas unpraktisch. Weit ists net - mit nem normalen Radl fahr ich schonmal, aber mit dem Bike ists leider unmöglich.


----------



## Siam (11. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,

da muss ich sagen, dass ich ein Warmduscher bin . Ich fahre nur bei über +3 Grad und <10% Regenwarscheinlichkeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Das auch nur so 2 mal die Woche. Habe so etwa 38 km einfach (Hanau-Darmstadt) und ausschließlich Asphalt, davon 15 km Landstrasse. Aber bei richtig gutem Wetter ziehe ich das Fahrrad sogar ganz gerne einer Cabriofaht vor. Nur Regen will ich mir nicht unbedingt geben. 

Zu den Allwetterfahrern sage ich nur: Respekt!!!! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Taylor Durbon (12. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Ich hab auch das Glück die Arbeit mit dem Rad erreichen zu können. Von Pforzheim über die Büchenbronner Höhe nach Schömberg: 19km, 400Hm dazwischen ein Anstieg mit 22%.
Brauche im Moment 1h:10min (geht halt nur bergauf), versuche aber mich zu steigern. Von Schömberg aus hat man dann jede Menge Optionen nach Feierabend in den Schwarzwald zu starten, Richtung Bad Wildbad oder wonach einem gerade ist. Allerdings muß ich sagen daß ich mich manchmal schon sehr motivieren muß, der Hinweg ist schon 'ne Schinderei, aber erst mal angekommen fühlt man sich toll. Nebenbei, dadurch seit Februar von 80 auf 72kg abgespeckt. Nur wenn es schon vor dem Start in Strömen regnet geb ich mir das nicht. Für 'ne kleine Dusche hat man ja Klamotten dabei. Soweit mein kleiner Bericht. 

Bis denne...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen oder wie der Schweizer sagt Gruezi zäme  

Fahre nun seit ca 2 Monaten täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (Ausnahme die letzte Woche, da Dauerregen). Für mich sind es Morgens 30 min durch Wald und immer an der Sihl entlang. Abends kann ich je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune beliebig varieren. Dann komme auch schon mal 30 km mit 800 hm zusammen. 
Zur Zeit des Regens und des dadurch bedingtenZugfahrens war ich morgens deutlich schlechter gelaunt, was mich nun in den nächstenRadshop gehen lässt um die Regenbekleidung aufzupäppeln  
Den gesundheitlichen Aspekt der ganzen Aktion kann ich nur bestätigen 
Bei uns gibt es zum Glück ein eigenes Fitnessstudio mit entsprechenden Sanitärräumen und im Spind hängen mehere Hemden und Anzüge. Das macht es natürlich ungemein einfacher. 
Ich möchte eigentlich auch versuchen möglichst viel und oft den Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Bike bewerkstelligen. Bin für Tips zur Bekleidung für Winter und Regen empfänglich


----------



## Ars Volandi (12. Juli 2007)

@mzaskar: Ich fahre immer mit Gore Paclite Jacke und Hose. Leicht, klein, dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Ich fahre immer mit Gore Paclite Jacke und Hose. Leicht, klein, dicht.



und so dicht, dass man schnell von innen her nass wird  
aber damit muß man wohl bei regenklamotten leben ...

mir fehlt noch die kurze version für die warmen tage ab +10 °C und was wirklich gescheites für über die schuhe. da hab ich mir mal so billig-gamschen von bicycles gekauft. die taugen aber irgendwie nix, da sie nicht gescheit sitzen und immer verrutschen ...

hab für den kauf meiner regenklamotten meine winterbekleidung mitgenommen und mir dann die größe gekauft, die ich auch noch darüber anziehen konnte. passt bei mir aber auch ohne winterklamotten ganz gut ...


----------



## the punkrock (28. Juli 2007)

JEDEN TAG mitm rad giessen- heuchelheim, nur knapp 6 kilometer. dafür echt bei jedem wetter. früher jeden tag bad nauheim- ober - rosbach (rund 10km), gaanz früher oberursel- kronberg-oberhöchstadt zu BIKE-TECH (jetzt storck).


----------



## valium97 (25. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, zukünftig mit dem Rad an die Arbeit zu fahren, würde des Zeitaufwands wegen allerdings die ersten 30 km mit dem Zug zurück legen. Könnt Ihr mir eine gute MTB- Strecke von Friedberg nach Friedrichsdorf empfehlen???

Danke vorab & viele Grüße,

Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Arbeitsweg geht leider nur über Felder und Landstraßen 

. Die Arbeitskollegen halten mich natürlich auch alles für verrückt, ist mir aber wurscht. Seit ich mit´s Rad zur Arbeit fahre sind die samstäglichen Felditouren kein großes Konditionsproblem mehr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Dezember 2007)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsweg geht leider nur über Felder und Landstraßen


Man kann in der Gegend aber auch ganz anders fahren. Gibt einige hübschere Alternativen mit weniger Straße und mehr grün. Mein Arbeitsweg (Eppstein-Hochheim) hat auf 24 km etwa 3 km Straßenverkehr.


----------



## SaTiZ (9. Januar 2008)

mein Arbeitsweg ist zu lang fürs Rad. Wicker - Kaiserslautern 90km einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (19. Februar 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> da muss ich sagen, dass ich ein Warmduscher bin . Ich fahre nur bei über +3 Grad und <10% Regenwarscheinlichkeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Das auch nur so 2 mal die Woche. Habe so etwa 38 km einfach (Hanau-Darmstadt) und ausschließlich Asphalt, davon 15 km Landstrasse. Aber bei richtig gutem Wetter ziehe ich das Fahrrad sogar ganz gerne einer Cabriofaht vor. Nur Regen will ich mir nicht unbedingt geben.
> 
> ...



Nabend,

ich will dieses thema mal wiederbeleben. Bin auch am überlegen die 37km bis zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu fahren.

Mit dem Rennrad brauche ich etwa 1,25-1,5Stunden für meine Strecke, dazu muss ich wohl noch gut 30-45 Minuten Nebenzeit rechnen.
Um spätestens viertel vor acht Uhr im Büro zu sein, muß ich dann wohl um 6 Uhr starten, die Strecke hinter mich bringen, duschen und Büro fein machen...

Mit welchem Zeitaufwand arbeitet ihr um fahrbereit zu sein?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich will dieses thema mal wiederbeleben. Bin auch am überlegen die 37km bis zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz, meinst Du wie lang ich brauche um vom Bettchen in die Radklamotten zu springen?
Oder nachdem ich ankomme, mich arbeitsfein zu machen?


----------



## scottiee (19. Februar 2008)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich will dieses thema mal wiederbeleben. Bin auch am überlegen die 37km bis zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu fahren.
> 
> ...



denke auch nich mehr als wenn ich mitm auto auf die arbeit fahren würde. duschen, mich anziehen muss ich morgens eh, ob auf der arbeit oder zuhause.
ok anziehen 2 x wenn ich ne längere strecke hätte aber bei 11 km kann man schön locker ohne schwitzen fahren und wenn doch dann hab ich frische klamotten auf der arbeit.

greetz


----------



## viergewinnt (11. März 2008)

Hi,
ich habe ca. 35km mit dem Rad (Oberursel - Offenbach), mit dem Auto sind es nur 25km über die A661, aber ich habe bisher keinen wesentlich besseren Weg mit dem Rad gefunden.
Ich fahre 1-2 Mal die Woche One Way, zurück fahre ich dann meist mit einem Kollegen, der um die Ecke wohnt. Ich bin ca. 1,5 Stunden unterwegs, 3 Stunden Fahrzeit am Tag finde ich dann doch ein bischen heavy. Hab ich zwar auch schon gemacht, aber nur wenn es sich ergibt und das Wetter super ist. 
Wir haben zum Glück super Möglichkeiten (Spind im Keller, Dusche, etc.) und ich habe immer 1-2 Sätze Klamotten und Radzeug im Spind, dann kann ich auch spontan mit dem Rad oder Moped fahren.
Die Strecke ist super abwechslungsreich, erst am Main lang, dann Industriegebiete (echt Retro), kurz an der Hanauer Landstraße lang und dann in den Wald, über Bergen Enkheim (schon ein paar Höhenmeter), über Bad Vilbel (an der Nidda runter), und dann immer den Erlenbach hoch bis Bad Homburg, von da durchs Feld nach Oberursel.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## viergewinnt (11. März 2008)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich will dieses thema mal wiederbeleben. Bin auch am überlegen die 37km bis zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich brauche auch so um die 30 Minuten, bis ich unter der Dusche war und Bürotauglich bin, alles zum trocknen aufgeängt habe und im Büro bin.


----------



## BikeWatts (12. März 2008)

Servus von Frankfurt nach Mainz Öffentlich,von Mainz Bahnhof bis zur Arbteitsstelle mit dem Bike sind auch mal Gute 7-8 Km.Morgens ganz schön und dann kurz vor abend nicht mehr so Dolle.Obwohl Mainz geht noch besser wie Frankfurt habe ich jetzt festgestellt obwohl erst 4 monate dort.Hoffe kommt bald wieder Sonja raus sieht die ganze sache auch schon besser aus.


----------



## Katze Timba (12. März 2008)

Reihe mich hier ein in die Zur-Arbeit-Radler/innen. Fahre das ganze Jahr, bei Wind und Wetter..nur wenn es Gewittert nehme ich die Bahn. Bei (für mich) längeren Strecken und wenig Zeit, nehme ich auch die Bahn. 
Waschen und Klamottenwechsel reicht aus. Fühle mich nach dem Fahren frisch und fit. Leider zieht bisher keiner meiner Kollegen mit. 
Bin stolz darauf dass ich kein Auto besitze und die Umwelt nicht verpeste! Die meisten haben ja mittlerweile 2 Autos...
Gruß, die Katze


----------



## Speedskater (15. März 2008)

Ich nehm das Bike am Morgen in der S-Bahn mit und radel nach der Arbeit nach Hause. Frankfurt Westbahnhof --> Karben, kürzester Weg 22 km Nidda entlang. In letzer Zeit verfahr ich mich meistens. Mal über den Feldberg oder Nidda bis Höchst, am Main je nach Laune bis Mühlheim oder Hanau, dann übern Hühnerberg nach Karben. Hauptsächlich Wege wo keine Autos fahren.


----------



## Splatter666 (10. April 2008)

Moin!

Ich würde auch gerne mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren, aber bei 75km einfache Strecke is mir das doch zuviel des Guten-zumal der Weg von Marburg nach Friedrichsdorf nicht unbedingt als Ebene zu bezeichnen ist...  

Bin neidisch  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2008)

Großes Brimborium auf meinem gestrigen Nachhauseweg (mit kleinem Schlenker auf die Theodor-Heuss-Brücke, Mainz).





Die Photografen und sonstigen Neugierigen standen 3-4 Personen tief. Als die Buran unter der Brücke durchschipperte, gingen alle, trotz Feierabendverkehrs, quer über die vielbefahrene Brücke auf die andere Seite!  Alleine das war ein Schauspiel!!  Die Polizei war zwar vor Ort und hielt den Verkehr dann auch an, es stand aber eh schon alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. April 2008)

Habe kein Auto, fahre jetzt meistens per Bahn (habe DB Jahresbetzkarte BahnCard 100) zur Arbeit, öfter aber mal per Bike von Bad Homburg zurück Richtung Bad Soden. Von Bad Soden wäre ich zwar morgens per Bike schneller im Büro (Landratsamt) als per Bahn, aber noch gibts dort keine Dusche oder so.

Als Mitarbeiter der Uni Gießen bin ich Anfang der 80er Jahre z.T. auch bei Eis und Schnee per Fahrrad von Frankfurt Höchst nach Groß Gerau Nord gefahren (22km einfach und hatte so 10.000 km im Jahr zusammen), das wurde dann aber auch zunehmend kompliziert, als die Startbahn 18W gebaut wurde und auch schon mal im Dunklen plötzlich große Bäume überm Weg lagen, die am Tag vorher noch nicht da waren (vom Durchkommen durch  die späteren Schlachten im Wald, Polizeisperren etc. gar nicht zu reden). Eine Sauerei war das auch im Frühjahr, wenn Wegeoberflächen an der Hochspannungstrasse zur Mönchbruchschneise nur wenige Zentimeter aufgetaut waren und sich der genz Pampes um die Reifen wickelte und sich alles am Tretlager sammelte.


----------



## maverick65 (11. April 2008)

Solche Highlights hat man(n) aber eher selten, wenn man mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt  . Vor Kurzem war es bei mir die Froschwanderung, wohl eher FroschRoulette 






diese Woche hat die Schneckeninvasion angefangen (noch kein Bild)


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Solche Highlights hat man(n) aber eher selten, wenn man mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt  . Vor Kurzem war es bei mir die Froschwanderung, wohl eher FroschRoulette
> _Frosch-Bild_
> 
> diese Woche hat die Schneckeninvasion angefangen (noch kein Bild)



Gut, dass Du die Frösche erwähnt hast! Zuerst habe ich sie für Steine gehalten.  Ich hoffe, Du mußtest nicht zu viele plätten...


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> ... Eine Sauerei war das auch im Frühjahr, wenn Wegeoberflächen an der Hochspannungstrasse zur Mönchbruchschneise nur wenige Zentimeter aufgetaut waren und sich der genz Pampes um die Reifen wickelte und sich alles am Tretlager sammelte.



Kenn ich: Ein Stück meines Weges sieht ähnlich aus.  Ich kann dieses Stück jedoch glücklicherweise über Massenheim umfahren.


----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2008)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken wenn das Wetter beständiger wird (wird es doch irgendwann hoffentlich??) mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren. Ich hab ca. 8km zur Arbeit, bin hier "auf dem Land" und kann je nach Wetter- und Matschlage durchgehend Radwege fahren oder auch den ein oder anderen Forstweg und wenigstens ein paar Höhenmeter mit einbauen. Die Strecke kann ich mit meiner momentanen Form in 18 Minuten bewältigen, dann bräuchte ich allerdings ne Dusche die wir auf der Arbeit leider nicht haben  also eher so ca. 25 Minuten. Ich werde dann auch immer mein Notebook mit dabei haben, aber das sollte sich ja stressfrei in einem der Rucksäcke (Deuter Superbike und Trans Alpine) unterbringen lassen, zum Glück ist es ein kleines 12 Zoll-Teil


----------



## maverick65 (11. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken wenn das Wetter beständiger wird (wird es doch irgendwann hoffentlich??) mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren. Ich hab ca. 8km zur Arbeit, bin hier "auf dem Land" und kann je nach Wetter- und Matschlage durchgehend Radwege fahren oder auch den ein oder anderen Forstweg und wenigstens ein paar Höhenmeter mit einbauen. Die Strecke kann ich mit meiner momentanen Form in 18 Minuten bewältigen, dann bräuchte ich allerdings ne Dusche die wir auf der Arbeit leider nicht haben  also eher so ca. 25 Minuten. Ich werde dann auch immer mein Notebook mit dabei haben, aber das sollte sich ja stressfrei in einem der Rucksäcke (Deuter Superbike und Trans Alpine) unterbringen lassen, zum Glück ist es ein kleines 12 Zoll-Teil


 

....


immer diese Wetterausreden!


Isch habe gaar kein Auto! 
Mehr...


----------



## M0g13r (12. April 2008)

das mach ich schon seit ca. 10 jahren 
früher rödelheim flughafen ... 30-45 min
nu gallus gutleutstarsse ... 10-15 min *schäm*
isch abe garkein führerschein 

jeden tag ... wetter egal


----------



## arkonis (12. April 2008)

ich fahre auch bei dem Wetter mit einer fahrtzeit von 30 min, da ich mich auf der Arbeit umkleiden und Abduschen kann ist das Wetter auch gar nicht so schlimm. Das einzige was mich stört ist das putzen vom Rad. Für den Transport von Gepäck habe ich einen Gepäckträger und eine Tasche an das MTb-Bike montiert, da schwitzt man auch nicht so sehr. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kompfortlenker.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> .... auch nicht so sehr. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kompfortlenker.



und es Körbsche am Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. Mai 2008)




----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, daß dieser Fred in der Versenkung verschwindet, da ich hierüber meinen Schatz kennengelernt habe - *René, ich liebe Dich!*  - deshalb hier ein paar Worte zu meinem Arbeitsweg:



Oh, das ich ja schön  

Morgens muss ich mich auch motivieren und würde lieber mit dem Auto fahren. Doch wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, die Sonne aufgeht und man die frische und klare Luft einatmet - das weis man das es schon gelohnt hat mit dem Rad loszufahren


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Fahre seit ungefähr 1 Jahr regelmässig (ca 90%) der Zeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (1 Weg = 15km). Habe mich so daran gewöhnt, dass es schon sehr sehr schlechtes Wetter bedarf, damit ich auf ÖPNV oder gar das Auto umsteige.


----------



## Klangfarbe (17. Mai 2008)

Aloha zusammen,

ich habe diese Jahr angefangen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu Fahren. Wollte zwar schon letztes Jahr, aber ein Schulterbruch hat mir da nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht  Ich fahre die Strecke aber meist nur dann, wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern gießt  

Normalerweise fahre ich morgens von Herten nach Wanne zum Bahnhof, dann mit dem Rad in die S2 nach Dortmund und von da aus dann weiter zur Arbeit. Macht dann alles in allem 14km eine Strecke. Mit der blöden Bahnfahrt brauche ich dafür dann ca. 1:15 Stunden + nochmal 10 Minuten um mich auf der Arbeit zu waschen. Wenn ich mal keine Lust habe zu fahren oder das Wetter mies ist, fahre ich auch schonmal über Recklinghausen. Das sind dann 5km weniger.

Abends fahre ich so 2-3x die Woche die gesamte Strecke von Dortmund zurück. Das sind ca. 35km, wobei diese hauptsächlich auf Landstraßen und ein wenig am Kanal langführen. Sind auch ein paar hübsche Anstiege dabei. (Nähe Dortmund Stadion -> Dorstfeld -> da auf die L663 bis Castrop Rauxel -> dann Richtung Rhein-Herne Kanal -> weiter Richtung Recklinghausen Süd -> ab zur Halde Hoheward -> über die Halde nach Herten und durch den Wald nach Hause).

Für diese Strecke brauche ich so 1:40 Minuten. Will das ganze aber gerne noch steigern. Vor allem bei Anstiegen "Quäle" ich mich noch recht stark und werde deutlich langsamer . Meine Überlegung ist jetzt, mich nach einem Rennrad umzuschauen um damit zu fahren, weil schneller und halt Hauptsächlich Straße. Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich? 

Grüße,
Chris

@Tante Edit: Upps.. blöde Suchfunktion, da bin ich ja in nem lokalen Forum gelandet  Garnicht gemerkt, na egal


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2008)

2 LRS mit Slicks spart dir ein RR


----------



## rotznasenbub (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

So, bevor der Fred wieder etwas nach unten abdriftet möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich habe mir schon lange vorgenommen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren und das auch immer mal vereinzelt gemacht (12 km einfach). Aber dank der nun nicht mehr so ganz günstigen Spritpreise ist der Leidensdruck doch so enorm geworden, dass die Motivation deutlich leichter fällt.

Nun habe ich es geschafft seit zwei Wochen täglich zu radeln und bin auch ganz stolz drauf. Allerdings habe ich die Möglichkeit auf der Arbeit zu duschen und mich umzuziehen und das macht das ganze doch komfortabel.

Aber da hätte ich dann auch noch eine Frage ans Forum. Wie macht Ihr das mit Euren Klamotten. Im Sommer wenn es warm ist, wird ja soviel nicht benötigt (Unterwäsche, Hose, Hemd und Schuhe). Aber bei kälteren Temperaturen??? Der Rucksack wird ja dann schon ziemlich schwer. Auch mein Notebook müsste ich ab und zu mal mitnehmen, was nochmal zusätzliches Gewicht bedeutet.

Das schreckt mich doch ab und an ab und ich nehme doch das Auto. Kann mich da jemand motivieren oder praktische Hilfetips geben. 

Bis dann
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (27. Mai 2008)

'Das schreckt mich doch ab und an ab und ich nehme doch das Auto. Kann mich da jemand motivieren oder praktische Tipps geben?'

Yep! Notebook wenn nicht unbedingt nötig, zu Hause lassen, falls zwingend notwendig gut in eine Plastiktüte in den Rucksack damit nichts dran kommt.

Ansonsten fahre ich i.d.R. ein bis zwei mal pro Woche mit dem Auto, um Anzüge, Schuhe, Hemden usw. in einem 'tragbaren' Zustand ins Büro zu bekommen. Oder ich gebe es einer netten Kollegin mit, die nicht mitradeln mag. Strafe muss sein ;o)


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

Als ich noch in Frankfurt gewohnt habe, bin ich das ganze Jahr über die 17 km einfachen Weg so gut wie jeden Tag mit dem Bike gefahren.

Nun wohn ich seit 6 Jahren in Hofheim und hab nur noch 7,5 km Anfahrt, war aber jahrelang entweder verletzt oder zu bequem.

Nach drei Wochen USA Urlaub hab ich jetzt beschlossen, so oft wie nur möglich wieder mit dem Enduro hierher zu radeln. Morgens geht es eh nur bergab, mal sehen ob ich meinen alten Rekord von 12 Minuten jemals wieder schaffe.
Nachmittags fahre ich dann oft eine andere Route zurück nach Hause, sind dann 2 km mehr. 

Die Strecke morgens geht entlang der Landstraße auf dem Radweg und durch die westlichen Stadteile bis zum Industriepark. Ned so toll aber halt am effektivsten, da ich um 0600 anfange zu arbeiten, nehme ich lieber den kürzesten Weg, 0500 aufstehen ist mehr als früh genug.

Kann mich hier im Betrieb auch umziehen und habe jetzt im Sommer halt für nachmittags kurze Klamotten dabei. 

Gegen schlechtes Wetter hab ich eigentlich nix, hat mir früher auch nix ausgemacht - nur morgens im Dunkeln starten nervt mich im Winter immer an  Aber vor der nächsten Herbst/Winter Saison leiste ich mir wohl neue Beleuchtung denn meine uralte Mirage ist so langsam echt am Ende ihrer Tage.


----------



## Andreas (28. Mai 2008)

rotznasenbub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Aber da hätte ich dann auch noch eine Frage ans Forum. Wie macht Ihr das mit Euren Klamotten. Im Sommer wenn es warm ist, wird ja soviel nicht benötigt (Unterwäsche, Hose, Hemd und Schuhe). Aber bei kälteren Temperaturen??? Der Rucksack wird ja dann schon ziemlich schwer. Auch mein Notebook müsste ich ab und zu mal mitnehmen, was nochmal zusätzliches Gewicht bedeutet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

den Laptop schließe ich immer im Büro ein (dann habe ich auch wirklich Feierabend) und die Klamotten tausche ich aus, wenn ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre. Ich denke das ist auch ok so, solange man regelmässig mit dem Rad fährt.

Die Spinte bei den Duschen sind bei uns schon seit Jahren belegt. Da muss schon Jemand entlassen werden oder kündigen, bevor einer frei wird und die Warteliste ist lange. Meine Klamotten habe ich in meinem Büroschrank in einer Sporttasche.


@rotznasenbub: Bei 12 km hast Du ja nicht soo hohe Spritausgaben.


----------



## rotznasenbub (28. Mai 2008)

Nee, so hoch sind die nicht, das stimmt schon. Aber wie man so schön sagt: "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist".

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird die Karre ned mal warm auf den 7,5 km und frißt dann 15 Liter. Wenn ich radel sauf ich vielleicht 3 Liter


----------



## Andreas (28. Mai 2008)

rotznasenbub schrieb:


> Nee, so hoch sind die nicht, das stimmt schon. Aber wie man so schön sagt: "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist".
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe



Vor allem jeder Euro den diese Abzocker nicht bekommen ist es schon wert.


----------



## Andreas (28. Mai 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Karre ned mal warm auf den 7,5 km und frißt dann 15 Liter. Wenn ich radel sauf ich vielleicht 3 Liter



So kurze Strecken schaden ja deinem Pferdchen. 
Du darfst aber auch die extra Portion Spaghetti nicht vergessen


----------



## rotznasenbub (28. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch die extra Portion Spaghetti nicht vergessen



Da hab' ich dann aber was davon


----------



## Andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Auch 2008 gibt es wieder eine Team-Aktion:

mit-dem-rad-zur-arbeit.de


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Auch 2008 gibt es wieder eine Team-Aktion:
> 
> mit-dem-rad-zur-arbeit.de



Was für ein Team? Eisbären, IDRT,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kommt da "Service unavailable" ?

Spaghetti ist nicht, das bisserl was ich esse kann ich auch trinken.

www.krusovice.net


----------



## Andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Auch 2008 gibt es wieder eine Team-Aktion:
> 
> mit-dem-rad-zur-arbeit.de



Ich habe gerade die URL noch mal bearbeitet.

Nein, nicht die Eisbären. Ich habe mit 4 Kollegen aus meiner Abteilung ein Team gebildet.

Vom 1.6. - 31.08.2008 muss man mindestens 20 mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Letztes Jahr haben sich bei der Aktion von ADFC und AOK 170.000 Leute angemeldet (Teilnehmeranzahl steigend).


----------



## rotznasenbub (29. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass bei den derzeitigen Spritpreisen der Zuwachs beträchtlich sein wird.


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

Deinen morgendlichen Eindrücke kann ich nur zustimmen 

Ich habe das Glück eines weniger langen Anfahrtweges und kann daher jeden Tag ueber Felder, Wiesen und durch Wälder zur Arbeit fahren 

PS: Diese  sind nicht für Rene


----------



## BigRouven (30. Juni 2008)

Da ich "zuhause" arbeite, sind es nur 15 Treppenstufen, 
die traue ich mich aber vor meinem Morgenkaffee nicht runterzufahren ;-)


----------



## rotznasenbub (30. Juni 2008)

BigRouven schrieb:


> Da ich "zuhause" arbeite, sind es nur 15 Treppenstufen,
> die traue ich mich aber vor meinem Morgenkaffee nicht runterzufahren ;-)



Trau dich !!! Da kann gar nix schiefgehen.


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. August 2008)

Ich hatte gestern nur 2 Überläufer mit Mama (Wildschweine) 2x!!! innerhalb von 2 Km. Noch kurz dem Fuchs zugesehen, wie er einen Hasen schlägt. An alle Tierfreunde: das ist so, Natur, der Hase hat auch nur kurz gequiekt. Einfach geil. wenn man mit seiner LED-Funzel die Feuchtigkeit durchsticht, einiges wachmacht, was nicht wach gemacht werden will und auch mal die Kerze ausbläst und Ruhe einkehren lässt. Gerade jetzt in der Dämmerung im Wald. Da sieht man kaum was, alle anderen Sinne sind geschärft. Wird Zeit, das meine "außergewönlichen" Schichten rum sind und ich wieder mit´s Frauchen (Miss Quax) auf Arbeit radeln kann. 
Alles Gute von ihr, alle gezeigten, beschriebenen Gefühle kann ich nur erwidern.


----------



## Steppi08 (14. August 2008)

Letztes Jahr bin ich einige Male mit dem Fahrrad im Gepäck zur Arbeit mit dem Zug gefahren ... so früh wollte ich dann doch nicht aufstehen. Nachmittags galt es dann: Umziehen und per Mountainbike nach Hause: Eschborn - Oberursel - Saalburg - Lochmühle - Kapersburg - Winterstein - Reichelsheim

53 km nur die Natur, mein Rad und ich ;-)     GEIL !!

Leider habe ich unter der Woche nur selten Zeit für solche Touren ;-(


----------



## Yossarian (14. August 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Vom 1.6. - 31.08.2008 muss man mindestens 20 mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren.



Darf man auch vom 1.1-31.12.2008 mindestens 150 mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren?


----------



## Neckarinsel (15. August 2008)

Seit etwa 4 Wochen fahre ich auch mit meinem Bike zu meiner Arbeitsstelle. Ich habe mehrere Möglichkeiten dort hinzukommen, je nach Lust und Laune. Die schnellste und kurzte Strecke ist (einfach) 16 Kilometer lang. Wie gesagt, ich kann mehrere Strecken fahren, die Längste war bis jetzt 35 km.


----------



## Andreas (15. August 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Darf man auch vom 1.1-31.12.2008 mindestens 150 mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren?



Na klar, Du bricht damit sogar den Rekord meines Kollegen 

Da ich zwischen 25 und 30 km (je nach Strecke) Anfahrt habe, fahre ich nur von Mai bis September. Diese Woche hat's noch gar nicht geklappt


----------



## fstbike (23. August 2008)

Ich fahre schon längere Zeit mit dem Bike zur Arbeitsstelle. Morgens auf dem weg hin, nehme ich mir nicht so viel Zeit. Da zählt für mich zeitig vor Ort zusein. Abends wenn ich noch Zeit haben dann kann ich noch verschiedene Varianten in meinen Heimweg einbauen. Die kürzeste Variante mißt ca. 24 KM und je nach dem was ich vor habe und wie es meine Tageseinteilung zuläßt, ist manchmal auf dem Heimweg auch schon mal eine kleine Tour im Spessart drin. Das ist dann Genuß pur, wenn ich dann noch an einer Tanke vorbeifahre, schaue ich auch mal auf die Preistafel, und was ich mir dann denke brauche ich ja nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (24. August 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Darf man auch vom 1.1-31.12.2008 mindestens 150 mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren?



150 x ist richtig gut. Ich habe es letztes Jahr nur zu 119 x geschafft.
Sind ca. 65 % ... der Rest per Auto. Muß mich ja auch mal erholen, weil ich viel am WE fahre. Ansonsten sind es 2 x 35 km am Tag, sollte ich am Main entlang fahren, dann knapp 40 km ...
Achja, fahre von Seligenstadt nach Frankfurt.
Vor der WM 2006 bin ich fast nur am Main entlang, seitdem hatten wir neue Wege erkundet: Seligenstadt - Weißkirchen - Rembrücken - Dietzenbach-Steinberg - Gravenbruch - NeuIsenburg - Frankfurt.
Ist wirklich eine schöne Strecke. Viel Wald, gute Wege. Auf Wunsch sogar ein kleiner Trail. Alles schön flach, also gutes Grundlagentraining. Da kann man schnell fahren oder sich Zeit lassen.
Die Aktion vom ADFC/AOK "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit" mache ich natürlich mit. Habe die Aktion sogar auf dem Trikot 

Bin die ganze Zeit mit Akku-Licht gefahren, habe aber Arbeitsrad (MTB-Rad mit Schwalbe-Marathon) nun mit Narben-Dynamo + Licht ausgestattet. Muß also nicht mehr die Akkus nachladen. Das nervte auf die Dauer schon.

Wer fährt die selbe Strecke ?

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Yossarian (24. August 2008)

Ich hab ja auch nur 2x15 km und 250 HM.
Mit der Dynamofunzel würde ich im Winter nicht so recht glücklich werden. Da lade ich lieber die Lupine alle 1-2 Tage.


----------



## mkolb (24. August 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nur 2x15 km und 250 HM.
> Mit der Dynamofunzel würde ich im Winter nicht so recht glücklich werden. Da lade ich lieber die Lupine alle 1-2 Tage.



oh, das glaubste nicht, was die Dynamo-Lampen inzwischen für eine Leistung haben. Vor allem dauerhaft, nicht nur solange wie der Akku läuft. Hatte schon öfters mal Akku-Probleme. Laden nicht geklappt, vergessen aufzuladen. Ist mir nur zu blöde gewesen.
Habe die Lumotec IQ ... muß noch im richtigen Dunkeln das Ganze testen.
Kollege will mir noch eine bauen, da ist meine Sigma-Evo-X eine Flummellichtchen gewesen


----------



## Schrock (26. August 2008)

hi @ all,

ich würde auch gerne mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit, allerdings muss ich von Wölfersheim (nahe Friedberg) nach Frankfurt Höchst  das sind mit dem Auto 45km. Könnte natürlich streckenweise mit der Bahn fahren aber eigentlich mache ich keine halben Sachen . Ist jemand von euch schon mal eine ähnliche Strecke gefahren?


----------



## scottiee (26. August 2008)

Schrock schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich streckenweise mit der Bahn fahren aber eigentlich mache ich keine halben Sachen



was spricht dagegen?


----------



## mkolb (26. August 2008)

Schrock schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ich würde auch gerne mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit, allerdings muss ich von Wölfersheim (nahe Friedberg) nach Frankfurt Höchst  das sind mit dem Auto 45km. Könnte natürlich streckenweise mit der Bahn fahren aber eigentlich mache ich keine halben Sachen . Ist jemand von euch schon mal eine ähnliche Strecke gefahren?



ich habe einen Kollegen, der wohnt in Hörstein (zwischen Hanau und Aschaffenburg) und fährt öfters mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt und dann abends nach Hause. Er fährt auch öfters beide Strecken mit dem Rad, je nach dem. Ist eine Frage des Willens, Wetter, etc.
Ich fahre auch diese Strecke, 35-40 km ...
Letzte Woche bin ich sogar von Frankfurt bis Aschaffenburg gefahren, dann zurück nach Seligenstadt. Waren 120 km am Tag ... Man ist schon sehr lange unterwegs. Habe ansonsten ca. 68 bis ca. 75 km, je nach Strecke.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Surfmoe (26. August 2008)

Ich pack jetzt öfter das Rad in die Bahn.. also mit dem Rad zum Hbf und dann vom Bhf zur Uni den Berg hoch.. Haben weder Dusche noch Umziehklamotten (arbeite in unterschiedlichen Instituten und kann unmöglich an allen Klamotten haben), darum kann ich die 50km nicht komplett fahren.. aber gut, bei meinem Tempo würde ich dafür ewig brauchen  
Aber es ist ein Anfang und ich will noch mehr fahren..


----------



## Schrock (26. August 2008)

Fährt jemand von euch mit einem Reginal Exbress? der letzte Wagen ist doch für Fahrräder oder? Kann man da sein Bike morgens auch reinstellen oder wird man dann vom Pändlermob gelyncht?


----------



## Surfmoe (26. August 2008)

Schrock schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch mit einem Reginal Exbress? der letzte Wagen ist doch für Fahrräder oder? Kann man da sein Bike morgens auch reinstellen oder wird man dann vom Pändlermob gelyncht?


Ich fahr mit dem RE und da sind mehrere Räder drin.. hatte auch erst Bedenken, aber meist sitzen da gar keine Leute drin, sondern knubbeln sich in den anderen Wagen... Aber im MOment sind Semesterferien und ich glaube mein RE ist allgemein nicht soo voll wie manch andere.. obwohl ich mich schon wunder wieviele LEute da so rauskommen..


----------



## fstbike (26. August 2008)

Bin in diesem Jahr erst zweimal mit dem RE gefahren, habe bis dato keine Probleme gehabt. Nur das Fahrradabteil war nicht immer hinten. Mal vorne, mal hinten am Zug angehängt. Ein Bahnbediensteter den ich darauf ansprach, meinte es liege daran, das die Zugmaschine umgehängt worden sei. Ist also nicht immer vorausgesetzt das der Fahrradabteil ganz hinten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrock (27. August 2008)

Ok, na dann werde ich mein Glück wohl auch mal auf die Probe stellen und den Versuch wagen mit dem Bike die Bahn zu besteigen.


----------



## MissQuax (25. September 2008)




----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Heute früh begleitet mich mein Frauchen zu meiner Arbeitsstelle  (sie wieder "sinnlos"  heme gefahren). Abfahrt 4.30. Auf ihrem Rückweg "trifft" sie ein Arbeitskollege. Sie Fenix am Lenker (runtergedreht) und Fenix am Helm. Er: " Kommt mir so ein Radfahrer entgegen, mit Lenker- und Helmlampe. Was´n ekliges Licht! Fähst du auch so?" Ich: "Nö, schlimmer!" (MX-Power + Romisen am Lenker und Fenix am Nüschel


----------



## scottiee (25. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Heute früh begleitet mich mein Frauchen zu meiner Arbeitsstelle  (sie wieder "sinnlos"  *heme* gefahren). Abfahrt 4.30. Auf ihrem Rückweg "trifft" sie ein Arbeitskollege. *Sie Fenix am Lenker (runtergedreht) und Fenix am Helm.* Er: " Kommt mir so ein Radfahrer entgegen, mit Lenker- und Helmlampe. Was´n ekliges Licht! Fähst du auch so?" Ich: "Nö, schlimmer!" (MX-Power + Romisen am Lenker und Fenix am *Nüschel*



ähm, sorry. ich versteh nur bhf


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

scottiee schrieb:


> ähm, sorry. ich versteh nur bhf


macht nix. 
erklärung: ich bin heute früh auf arbeit gefahren (wie immer mit´s rad). mein frauchen (missquax) hat mich begleitet, obwohl sie woanders arbeitet. ich habe sie am flughafen verabschiedet, mit bussi und so, sie ist zurück nach hause gefahren, um sich zu duschen, ihre klamotten für arbeit zu packen, um dann mit dem auto (weil sie gestern schon 60 km zu ihrer arbeitsstelle geradelt ist!) selber zur arbeit gefahren ist. ´
ich wollte nur ihre kilometer hervorheben und unser kleines licht erwähnen...


----------



## mkolb (25. September 2008)

ich fahre auch schon seit Jahren per Rad zur Arbeit, ca. 3-4 x die Woche. Jetzt ist es morgens dunkel. Hatte mir einen Nabendynamo mit einer LumoteqIQ montiert. Die macht gut Licht, muß keinen Akku per aufladen. Hatte vorher die Sigma Evo/EvoX gehabt (liegt nun im Keller für das MTB-Rad).
Macht wirklich Spaß, bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald zu fahren.
Merke in letzter Zeit, andere haben auch gut aufgerüstet. Da blendet so manch entgegenkommendes Licht ganz schön. Heute war einer ständig hinter mir, war unangenehm, als ich mal nach hinten geschaut hatte. Starkes Licht. Weiß ja nicht, wie stark meines ist, ich fahre mir ja nicht selber entgegen 
Bin mit meiner Kondition auch zufrieden. Habe aber schon einige km mehr gesammelt. Dürfte im Jahr ca. 7-8000 km nur für die Fahrt zu Arbeit zusammen kommen. Habe 35-40 km (je nach Strecke) einfach zur Arbeit, dann entsprechend zurück. Manchmal noch Umwege, etc.
Auf jeden Fall, ich muß nur noch einmal im Monat tanken. Da treffen mich die Spritpreise nicht ganz so heftig. 
Bin dafür eben ständig beim Radhändler. Kette, Ritzel, Schlauch, Mantel ... alles Verschleiß. Kommt auch was zusammen ... übers Jahr.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

ist doch meine meinung: spritpreis tut nur noch die hälfte weh, kondition ist oben und wenn man die evo und co (wegen aufrüsten) im keller hat und wenn man sich sonst noch was einredet ist die welt in ordnung. 

ich fahr gerne rad! 

ich muß auf arbeit fahren (kein auto)!   

nun sucht euch was aus.


----------



## Sharkman (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so, keiner mehr hier gewesen lange Zeit. Werde auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Seit gut zwei Jahren habe ich meine Dienststelle sehr nahe. Nur 3 km. Anfangs nahm mich immer eine Kollegin mit, doch ich dachte mir als biker kann´s das ja wohl nicht sein, zumal ich duschen kann, nen Spind habe und das Rad in ner Garage stehen kann. Was will man mehr?

Zur Zeit fahre ich mit meiner Stadtschlampe die 3 km. Leider alles Straße. Habe nen Nabendynamo und den IQ Fly. Super Licht, reicht völlig. Kann noch etwas dran hängen an den Weg, so dass ich auf 6 km komme. Fahre die 3 aber ohne auf der Arbeit zu duschen, da ich nicht schwitze. Im Sommer fahre ich natürlich sehr langsam.

Jetzt steht ein Wechsel an zur Dienststelle und es werden gute 7 km. Klar, kann die noch verlängern, so dass ich auf mehr komme. Natürlich sind da auch schöne Strecken dabei, am Kanal, über Forstwege. Allerdings müsste ich dann duschen, da es sonst stinkt  Fahre gerne zügig.
Für´s MTB habe ich Lupine Betty, die reicht 

Mal sehen. Einige von euch MÜSSEN ja von vorneheirein weite Strecken fahren. Ich kann ja noch- sofern ich keine Lust habe- abkürzen, was mich aber stört, da ich mit dem Rad grundsätzlich sehr gerne fahre und mich zwingen müsste die Strecke zu verlängern.
Da ich Schichtdienst habe, fällt es mir dann mit Sicherheit nach dem Nachtdienst oder der Mittagschicht noch nen Umweg als Heimweg zu nehmen, obwohl dieser dann verkehrsärmer und schöner ist, als durch die Stadt. Abschalten kann man ja bei dem Stadtverkehr nicht wirklich, wisst ihr alle selber.

So, das war´s mal von mir. Schau mal, ob ich ein Bild meines zur Zeit ausgewählten Arbeitsweges habe. Ändert sich ja bald...


----------



## mkolb (27. Januar 2009)

@Sharkman

wo ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (27. Januar 2009)

Das ist im schönen Ruhrgebiet, genauer am Rhein- Herne- Kanal, kurz vor dem CentrO in Oberhausen, Fahrtrichtung West (also Duisburg). 
Warum fragst du? 
Solche Eindrück sind natürlich mitunter die schönsten und man kommt strahlend an seiner Dienststelle an.


----------



## Sharkman (27. Januar 2009)

Ach so, im Hintergrund der "Kübel" ist das Gasometer in Oberhausen.


----------



## mkolb (28. Januar 2009)

einfach Neugier, wo man solche Erlebnisse hat. 
Deine Gegend kenne ich leider nicht, kenne den Main von Frankfurt bis Aschaffenburg sehr gut, ist manchmal sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Katze Timba (28. Januar 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
also nach dem Nachtdienst könnte ich nicht mehrere km fahren, denn danach wäre ich wach und könnte nicht mehr schlafen 
Gruß
Die Katze


----------



## mkolb (28. Januar 2009)

naja, ich bin gestern erst um 20:30 Uhr nach Hause gefahren, war dann um 22 Uhr daheim. Geduscht und ab ins Bett. Um 5:30 Uhr wieder aufgestanden, kurz vor 6 Uhr die Strecke wieder zurück. Merkte das schon, 4 Stunden weniger erholen, als sonst.
Es geht schon, der Körper gewöhnt sich schon an einiges.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Katze Timba (28. Januar 2009)

mkolb schrieb:


> naja, ich bin gestern erst um 20:30 Uhr nach Hause gefahren, war dann um 22 Uhr daheim. Geduscht und ab ins Bett. Um 5:30 Uhr wieder aufgestanden, kurz vor 6 Uhr die Strecke wieder zurück. Merkte das schon, 4 Stunden weniger erholen, als sonst.
> Es geht schon, der Körper gewöhnt sich schon an einiges.
> 
> Tschau
> Martin




..irgendwann bist Du platt und musst den Schlaf nachholen 
Gruß
Die Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (28. Januar 2009)

@Katze Timba
Klar, etwas wach ist man dann, aber man hat auch irgendwie eine gewisse "Bettschwere". Fahre ja schon das ein oder andere mal ne extra Schleife nach der Arbeit.

@mkolb
Also das kann auch nach hinten los gehen. Denke da an Infekte (Erkältung...). Mute nicht allzuviel deinem Körper zu. Aber wenn´s nicht jeden Tag ist... Kenne das aber auch, bloß merke ich dann, wenn ich überpace, dass ich platt bin. Mittlerweile kennt man seinen Körper sehr gut, so dass man merkt, wenn der Ruhepuls zu hoch ist und man einfach mal ne Pause braucht.


----------



## mkolb (28. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich habe einfach 35 km, also 70 km/Tag. Ich fahre meistens 3 x die Woche, gelegentlich auch 4 mal. Das ist schon viel. Das mit der Pause ist wirklich wichtig. Gehe dann zum Ausgleich mal joggen, kurze Distanz. Bin ja auch am WE onTour, dann eher Berge, aber gemütlicher.
Gestern bin ich ausnahmsweise mal sehr spät nach Hause, weil ich noch zu etwas verabredet war, war aber schön, im dunkeln zu fahren, ein beleuchtetes Frankfurt zu sehen (vom Main aus). Romaaaanndisch 

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Sharkman (30. Januar 2009)

Also seit ich Lampemtechnisch von Sigma (Evo + Evo x) auf Lupine umgesattelt bin (Betty), machen die Nachtfahrten richtig Spaß und bekommen eine ganz andere Bedeutung 

Habe ab Montag nun einfacher Weg nur 6 km, aber über Wege wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen, werden´s dann gute 10 km, sprich 20 km/ Tag. Nicht zu vergleichen mit deinen.
Ist schon ne Hausnummer mit 70/ Tag.... Chapeau 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Yossarian (30. Januar 2009)

Wer 3x die Woche 70km zur Arbeit fährt und dann Ende Januar feststellt, daß es schön ist in der Dunkelheit zu fahren, der hat entweder einen Halbtagesjob oder er erzählt Märchen.


----------



## maverick65 (30. Januar 2009)

mkolb schrieb:


> ich habe einfach 35 km, also 70 km/Tag. Ich fahre meistens 3 x die Woche, gelegentlich auch 4 mal


 



Und ich jammer wegen einfach 17 Km. 
Allerdings??!!: Isch habe gar keine Auto! Und auch keine Betty. Dafür eine 24W HID ätsche bätsche 

Gruß Mav


----------



## mkolb (30. Januar 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Wer 3x die Woche 70km zur Arbeit fährt und dann Ende Januar feststellt, daß es schön ist in der Dunkelheit zu fahren, der hat entweder einen Halbtagesjob oder er erzählt Märchen.



2 x 35 km ... habe einen Fulltime-Job, kein Märchen ... habe Dusche auf der Arbeit ... ich fahre gerne im Dunkeln, ordentliches Licht. Fahre sogar Wald.
Ich trainiere für den Urlaub, Malle im März, Alpen im August.
Wir sind einige im Betrieb, die diese Distanz fahren. Habe sogar einen Kollegen, der fährt an allen 5 Tagen, 2 x seine 25 km, ist ähnl. Distanz.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Sharkman (30. Januar 2009)

Also warum sollte jemand Märchen erzählen? Belügt sich dann ja selber nur. 

@mkolb
Frage: Was ist´n das für´n Betrieb? Hast du Gleitzeit? Wann fängst du denn so an?

Gruß Christian


----------



## mkolb (30. Januar 2009)

ich arbeite in einer Bank in Frankfurt, in der IT.
Ich fahre morgens kurz vor 6 Uhr los, bin gegen 7:20/30 unter der Dusche und ziehe mich dann um/7:45 Uhr beginne ich mit der Arbeit. Jeans + Hemd/Pulli reicht, nix Anzug. Ist alles im Rucksack.


----------



## maverick65 (30. Januar 2009)

@ mkolb:  mach einfach weiter, lass dich nicht ärgern. wer einmal das auto in der garage gelassen hat, kalte finger und füße bekam und am nächsten tag die gleiche entscheidung getroffen hat...
Eine Wahl hatte ich bei -15! Bei Schnee, bei Wind, bei Glatteis. Sorry mir fällt gerade nüscht Schlimmes mehr ein. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Sharkman (1. Februar 2009)

@mkolb
Bei der Bank? Ohne Anzug? Du hast´s gut, leider habe ich Wechselschicht und da ist es nicht immer einfach mit den Zeiten. Aber es geht auch. Haben auch Dusche auf der Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gepard (2. Februar 2009)

mkolb schrieb:


> ich fahre auch schon seit Jahren per Rad zur Arbeit, ca. 3-4 x die Woche.....
> Bin dafür eben ständig beim Radhändler. Kette, Ritzel, Schlauch, Mantel ... alles Verschleiß. Kommt auch was zusammen ... übers Jahr.
> 
> Tschau
> Martin


 
Kauf Dir ein Rad mit einer Rohloff...Einmal den höheren Anschaffungspreis geschluckt - aber danach senkts die Wartungskosten enorm. Hab ich auch so gemacht auch wenn ich lange nicht so eine hohe Fahrleistung zusammenkrieg


----------



## mkolb (2. Februar 2009)

hat mir mein Arbeitskollege auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber ich habe das Rad ja noch.
Habe nun eine Versicherung, die auch Verschleissteile abdeckt (Versicherung ENRA aus Holland). Kostet mich 60 Euro/Jahr und 25 Euro Selbstbeteiligung pro Fall. Hatte neulich schon viel machen lassen, war dann günstig für mich.
Eine Rohloff wäre beim nächsten Rad interessant.


----------



## Sharkman (4. Februar 2009)

Wie, eine Versicherung die Verschleißteile abdeckt? Also mit 25,-  SB? Das lohnt sich dann aber wirklich, zumal wenn du so alles mal neu machen lässt. Oder kann man die Versicherung nur zwei mal in Anspruch nehmen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## mkolb (4. Februar 2009)

Die Versicherung heisst ENRA. Hatte mir mein Fahrradhändler empfohlen. Da mein Arbeits-Rad ca. 900 Euro kostete, war der Beitrag bei 60 Euro (incl. Diebstahl wäre ca. 3x so hoch). 
Es sind die meisten Verschleissteile dabei abgedeckt, z. B. Kette, Ritzel, Lager, Rahmen, etc. Der Mantel ist nicht dabei.
Ich hatte meine Kette, Ritzel, Kurbel und noch etwas dazu machen lassen, war bei ca. 275 Euro. Bekam ein Schreiben der Versicherung, daß die Reparatur bezahlt wird und die Versicherung bestehen bleibt.
Wieviel Mal die das über sich ergehen lassen, weiss ich nicht.
Vermutlich ist das eher für Leute, die so 1-2 x im Jahr in die Werkstatt müssen, für kleine Reparaturen.
Ich fahre wirklich sehr viele km mit dem Rad, ca. 9000 km/Jahr und entsprechend brauche ich alle 2000 km eine neue Kette, etc. Ich muss dann nicht mehr darauf achten, ob ich noch etwas warte, etc. sondern die Werkstatt macht das.
Achja, die Abwicklung der Rechnung geht über die Werkstatt, muss ich gar nicht machen. Cool, gelle ?
Wie gesagt, 1 x hatte es geklappt, ein weiteres Mal hatte ich noch nicht gemacht. Habe die Versicherung auch erst seit letztem Herbst.
Für mein Freizeits-MTB habe ich das auch gleich abgeschlossen, das aber etwas teuerer in der Anschaffung war und entsprechend auch etwas teurer in der Versicherung.
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Reparatur 

Tschau
Martin


----------



## mkolb (4. Februar 2009)

Achja, hier noch der Link zur Versicherung:

http://www.enraverzekeringen.de/


----------



## MissQuax (4. Februar 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Wie, eine Versicherung die VerschleiÃteile abdeckt? Also mit 25,- â¬ SB? Das lohnt sich dann aber wirklich, zumal wenn du so alles mal neu machen lÃ¤sst. Oder kann man die Versicherung nur zwei mal in Anspruch nehmen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.


 
Ich hatte fÃ¼r mein Carbon-Hardtail eine Versicherung fÃ¼r Diebstahl + VerschleiÃ-/SturzschÃ¤den etc. bei www.wertgarantie.de (AbschluÃ Ã¼ber meinen BikehÃ¤ndler). Kosten fÃ¼r mein Bike (abhÃ¤ngig vom Anschaffungspreis) â¬ 24 im Monat.

Habe nach 10 Monaten (und ca. 3.500 km Laufleistung) den kompletten Antrieb (XT-KettenblÃ¤tter, XT-Kassette, Kette, Schwalbe RR hinten sowie Magura-Louise-BremsbelÃ¤ge v+h wegen VerschleiÃ wechseln lassen. Zwischendurch hatte ich mal einen schleichenden PlattfuÃ und habe den Schlauch dort wechseln lassen (war gerade in der NÃ¤he). Materialwert ca. 250 â¬ (ohne Arbeitszeitkosten).

Also habe ich fÃ¼r ein Jahr Diebstahlschutz (allerdings begrenzt auf â¬ 1200) fÃ¼r â¬ 38 gehabt (PrÃ¤mien â¬ 288 - â¬ 250). Inklusive der Absicherung von eventuellen SturzschÃ¤den und noch einigen (aber zu vernachlÃ¤ssigenden) Risiken.

So gÃ¼nstig hÃ¤tte ich das Ã¼ber die Hausratversicherung nicht haben kÃ¶nnen. AuÃerdem zahlen die ja nicht fÃ¼r VerschleiÃ.

Ich habe nach dem ersten Jahr aber gekÃ¼ndigt, weil ich mein Carbon-HT jetzt viel weniger fahre, da ich fÃ¼r den Arbeitsweg seit letzten Sommer ein Alu-HT-Selbstaufbau mit gÃ¼nstigeren Komponenten fahre. Ich denke, da lohnt sich die Versicherung fÃ¼r mich nicht mehr.

Aber mit der Abwicklung im Versicherungsjahr war ich echt zufrieden, es gab keinerlei Probleme. Somit kann man solche Versicherungen durchaus empfehlen, es muÃ eben jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst mal durchrechnen, ob sich die PrÃ¤mie lohnt.


----------



## rookee (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich muss mich hier mal kurz einklinken. 

Sehr cool dass es eine solche Versicherung gibt, denn bei entsprechender Laufleistung wird die sich schnell bezahlt machen.

Aber eigentlich habe ich eine Frage auf dem Herzen.

Heute habe ich von unserem Betriebsrat erfahren, dass von den GF keine Duschen erwünscht sind, auch eine privat organisierte "fertigdusche" nicht.
Diese Entscheidung scheint für die nächste Zeit unumstößlich und ich werde mir nun eine Duschgelegenheit ausserhalb der Firma suchen müssen.
Das nächste Fitnesstudio ist aber 5km von der Firma entfernt und irgendwie erscheint mir das zu weit, um dort zu duschen, umziehen und dann weiter ins Geschäft zu fahren.

Nun ist guter Rat teuer... Was würdet ihr in so einer Situation tun?


----------



## mkolb (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Rookee,
ich war letztes Jahr in einer ähnl. Situation.
Hatte eine betriebliche Weiterbildung in Niederrad. Dort gab es auch keine Duschmöglichkeit.
Ich bin daher erst in die Firma gefahren, dort geduscht, umgezogen und gemütlich zur Schulung gefahren (ca. 15-20 min; über den Main drüber). Dort hatte ich allerdings die Möglichkeit, meine benutzte Kleidung in einem Abstellraum aufzuhängen und abends entsprechend wieder umziehen können. Bin dann direkt von der Schulung wieder heimgefahren.
Wenn es morgens regnete, habe ich es gelassen, aber ich an 3 von 5 Tagen in der Woche gefahren und klappte doch gut. Keiner beschwerte sich wegen Schweiß oder ähnl.

Eine rechtl. Handhabe für eine Dusche wirste wohl kaum haben.

Kannst aber mal den ADFC-Frankfurt.de ansprechen. Die versuchen dagegen anzugehen, zumindest im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, damit Radfahrer eine Chance erhalten.


Tschau
Martin


----------



## scottiee (4. Februar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr in so einer Situation tun?



langsamer fahren und so weit wie möglich wenig schwitzen 

nee, ist wirklich ernst gemeint. hab aba auch nur 11km oneway und so gut wie keine berge (ausser n paar brücken, unterführungen, etc.)

hab selber keine möglichkeit zu duschen. deshalb hab ich alle klamotten doppelt und tausch die verschwitzten teile gegen frische. es stinkt eh nur alter schweiss und wer sich regelmässig duscht stinkt imho nicht, zumindest hab ich bis dato keine beschwerden von den kollegen erhalten 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (4. Februar 2009)

vielen dank für eure Infos.

ADFC oder gar rechtliche Schritte stehen nicht zur Debatte. Zumal vom AG vernünftig argumentiert wird (bevorstehender Umzug in 2 J.)

Aber auf das Rad will ich nun auch nicht verzichten, also werde ich mich mal beim örtlichen Sportverein schlau machen ob dort eine Dusche zur Verfügung steht. Dieser liegt direkt auf dem Weg und ab da geht es nur noch mit 14% Gefälle ins Geschäft  
Ansonsten könnte ich mir noch ein Arangement mit einem benachbarten Hotel vorstellen ... wobei das sehr "panne" ist


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Erfrischungstücher  

Im Ernst, denke mal der Sportverein ist eine gute Option


----------



## wap (5. Februar 2009)

..hab 22km zur Arbeit. Und ich persönlich kann so langsam fahren wie ich will, bei 5km an der ersten 3%-"Steigung" fange ich an zu schwitzen und höre damit auch nicht mehr auf. Außerdem lasse ich mich am Main ungern überholen
Meine Methode gegen das rumgestinke: Waschlappen im Büro bereithalten und den Oberkörper im "Bad" abwaschen, Deo, fertig.


----------



## Ars Volandi (6. Februar 2009)

@WAP

Vorsicht, war glatt heute!
Wie wär's mal wieder mit ner Runde im Taunus? Du darfst mich auch gerne überholen, auch wenn's nicht der Mainradweg ist.
Der Singletrailer ist schon in Planung - erste Testfahrt bereits absolviert ;-)


----------



## Sharkman (7. Februar 2009)

Also um noch mal auf die Versicherung zurückzukommen, liest sich ja ganz nett. Aber warum ersetzt eine Versicherung Verschleißteile?? Gut, nach 5 Jahren endet die Versicherung, aber so wie es aussieht, kann man die Versicherung ja um einiges "erleichtern" 

@rookee
Gibt es denn Sporthallen o. ä. in der Nähe? Warum ist denn die Variante mit dem Hotel ne schlechte Idee? Finde ich nicht. Hatte auch anfangs immer darauf geachtet, schön langsam zu fahren und nicht ins Schwitzen zu kommen, aber dann ist man mal spät dran, gibt Gas und ruck zuck läuft´s. Außerdem fand ich es depremierend, zum Teil von anderen überholt zu werden
Jetzt kann ich - Dusche sei Dank- auf der Arbeit duschen und brauch mir keine Gedanken zu machen, ob ich´s langsam angehen lassen will, oder nicht.
Und wie scottiee schon schrieb, stinkt nur alter Schweiß. 

Weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst, aber fahre doch mit deinen Radklamotten hin, die ja funktionell sind und zieh dich mit den mitgebrachten Klamotten im Rucksack/ Gepäcktasche auf der Arbeit.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Yossarian (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Möglichkeit zu duschen, nutze sie aber nur gelegentlich im Sommer. Morgens hab ich aber auch fast nur Gefälle oder Ebene, nur ein paar ganz kleine Steigungen.
Wer am Vortag am Abend duscht, riecht die nächsten 24h nicht wirklich.
Außerdem wechsel ich täglich die Radklamotten. Noch ein bißchen Deo und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
habe noch mal bzgl. des "Mit-dem-Rad-zur-Arbeit"- Themas eine andere Frage an die Dauerfahrer. In wie weit konntet ihr euer Körpergewicht senken? Also wie sah´s/ sieht´s aus mit dem Abnehmen? Oder achtet ihr darauf nicht so? 

Gruß Chris


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2009)

5kg, Tendenz sinkend


----------



## mkolb (16. Februar 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> habe noch mal bzgl. des "Mit-dem-Rad-zur-Arbeit"- Themas eine andere Frage an die Dauerfahrer. In wie weit konntet ihr euer Körpergewicht senken? Also wie sah´s/ sieht´s aus mit dem Abnehmen? Oder achtet ihr darauf nicht so?



naja, eher nicht. Ich esse sehr viel. Aber immerhin habe ich mein Gewicht gehalten, meine Kondition gesteigert, Sprit beim Auto gespart, Streß immer gleich abgebaut, meine Gesundheit gesteigert, Viren-Resistenter, etc. Bin allerdings nicht auf dem Diät-Trip.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

dito


----------



## MissQuax (16. Februar 2009)

mkolb schrieb:


> naja, eher nicht. Ich esse sehr viel. Aber immerhin habe ich mein Gewicht gehalten, meine Kondition gesteigert, Sprit beim Auto gespart, Streß immer gleich abgebaut, meine Gesundheit gesteigert, Viren-Resistenter, etc. Bin allerdings nicht auf dem Diät-Trip.
> 
> Tschau
> Martin



Genau so ist's bei mir auch!


----------



## Yossarian (16. Februar 2009)

Ich wills mal so sagen: 
Bei mir in der Firma hat es schätzungsweise 50 Winterfahrer, die eine weitere Strecke anfahren.
Keiner von denen sieht so aus als ob er ein Gewichtsproblem hat.


----------



## rookee (2. März 2009)

so, an dieser Stelle noch ein kurzes Resümee von mir.

z.Zt. mache ich es wie von "wap" beschrieben. ich dusche vor der Fahrt, wasche mich danach mit einem Lappen, benutze ein wenig Deo und schlüpfe in die frischen Klamotten. Klappt 1.A und es hat sich noch keiner beschwert 

Eine Probemitgliedschaft im Sportverein besteht, habe ich aber noch nicht in Anspruch genommen. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## Andreas (2. Juni 2009)

Da ich kein "Winterfahrer" zur Arbeit bin (hab keine Lust auf  vermatschten Waldwegen zu fahren), startete ich pünktlich meine Fahrten im Mai.

Die erste Fahrt lief allerdings nicht gut. Rad am Vorabend aufgepumpt und Kette eingeölt. Am nächsten Morgen war das Vorderrad platt. Das Ventil war defekt. 
Wieso hatte mein Ersatzschlauch eigentlich 24"  Fehlkauf 

Ich bin dann mit meinem "guten Rad" gefahren und das habe ich dann einfach mit ins Firmengebäude genommen. Schon ging der Ärger los. Die Leute am Empfang wollten mich nicht mit dem Rad rein lassen. Nach heftigen Diskussionen wurde mit einer Sondergenehmigung erteilt.

Da mir schon mal ein Rad vom Firmengelände gestohlen wurde, gab es für mich keinen Kompromiss.

Naja, jetzt fährt die alte Mühle wieder. Allzusehr beschweren kann ich mich über meine Firma nicht. Schließlich stellen sie den Radfahren Duschen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gepard (2. Juni 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Schon ging der Ärger los. Die Leute am Empfang wollten mich nicht mit dem Rad rein lassen. Nach heftigen Diskussionen wurde mit einer Sondergenehmigung erteilt.
> Da mir schon mal ein Rad vom Firmengelände gestohlen wurde, gab es für mich keinen Kompromiss.


Immer dasselbe mit den Chefs. Meiner ist derselbe Id... ! Sollen froh sein, dass Ihre Mitarbeiter freiwillig was für Ihre Gesundheit tun. Aber Hauptsache der Parklplatz für den dicken Benz ist immer frei. Und so ein Fahrrad, dass ja so wahnsinnig viel Platz wegnimmt, kann man dann nirgends unterstellen


----------



## Speedskater (18. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

ich nehme täglich am Morgen das Bike in der S-Bahn mit und radel nach der Arbeit nach Hause. Wenn ich mich nicht verfahre sind es 25 km auf Radwegen entlang der Nidda. Das mach ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Winterpause. Damit mein Bike nicht wegläuft, stell ich es in meinem Büro ab.

Ich habe zwei Rohloff-Bikes, eins mit Schutzblechen und Licht, das ich hauptsächlich bei Schmuddelwetter verwende und eins für trocknes Wetter und wenn ich mich auf dem Weg nach hause im Taunus verfahre.
Bei beiden Bikes haben in der Zeit folgende Verschleissteile ersetzt: 4 neue Ketten, 2 neue Ritzel, 2 Reifen für hinten, eine durchgebremste Felge, 4 Bremsgummis, ein Kugellager für das Tretlager.

Zum Gewicht: ich hatte vorher schon kein Übergewicht, aber ich muss mich jetzt beim Essen und Trinken nicht zurückhalten. Um mein Gewicht zu halten esse ich mittags einfach ein Eis.

Ich habe auch eine Dusche im Haus und werde es diesen Sommer mal testen wie das mit der Hinfahrt klappt.
Wenn es im Winter morgens dunkel ist, so bei -10°C um 6:00 Uhr muss ich nicht unbedingt 25 km radeln. Bin ich jetzt ein Weichei? 

Meine Selbstbaulampe mit 3 LEDs am Nabendynamo ist für Fahrten bei Dunkelheit bestens geeignet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch ein wenig blendet.

Heute verfahr ich mich auf dem nachhauseweg bissel im Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (18. Juni 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es im Winter morgens dunkel ist, so bei -10°C um 6:00 Uhr muss ich nicht unbedingt 25 km radeln. Bin ich jetzt ein Weichei?



Wer 2 Rohloff-Bikes hat und ne gute Lampe und im warmen Frankfurt nicht fährt, der ist definitiv ein Weichei.


----------



## Andreas (19. Juni 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es im Winter morgens dunkel ist, so bei -10°C um 6:00 Uhr muss ich nicht unbedingt 25 km radeln. Bin ich jetzt ein Weichei?



Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Mir geht das auch so. Ich fahre im Winter Touren auch bei -10 Grad. Aber zur Arbeit bei der Kälte morgens um 6h, dazu bin noch viel zu verschlafen. Das ist auch nicht mein Ding. Spass machen soll es ja schon.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juni 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Mir geht das auch so. Ich fahre im Winter Touren auch bei -10 Grad. Aber zur Arbeit bei der Kälte morgens um 6h, dazu bin noch viel zu verschlafen. Das ist auch nicht mein Ding. Spass machen soll es ja schon.



Danke Andreas.

Dann lieber bei -10°C und Schnee die Schlittenpiste zum Feldberg hoch.


----------



## MissQuax (19. Juni 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Wer 2 Rohloff-Bikes hat und ne gute Lampe und im warmen Frankfurt nicht fährt, der ist definitiv ein Weichei.


 
*Sind im "warmen" Frankfurt  -10°C  wärmer als sonstwo in Deutschland/der Welt?*


----------



## palavas (19. Juni 2009)

ich fahre mit mein bike wenn schönes wetter ist morgens zu arbeit 40 km raunheim bis nieder olm und zurück sind 80 km raunheim mainz hechtsheim ebersheim nieder olm


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn hier jemand das Weichei ist, dann bin ich es!

Bei Wind und Wetter mit dem Rad auf Arbeit. Unter Null das Hardcore-HT mit aufgezogenen Spikes (sch.. schwer auf Asphalt zu fahren) sch.. schweres Rad. Auf dem Normal-Arbeitswegrad Schwalbe Hurrycane drauf. 
Letzte Woche habe ich gekniffen: mini-rippen-prellung. Frauchen hat gerade einen 8-fach-Rippenbruch ausgeheilt und ich piens hier rum. 
Mir hat es aber schon gefehlt, mein "Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad zur Arbeit". 

Mein Arbeitswegrenner: 






mit Messerspeichen!!!: 





Himself: 







Dieser Blick von der Schleuse Eddersheim entschädigt doch für ALLES: 





Gruß Mav


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juni 2009)

Die Temperatur ist im Winter bei nicht allzu langen Strecken eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Bei -10° regnets wenigstens nicht.
Unwitzig wirds erst bei großen Neuschneemengen morgens oder einer Reifenpanne mitten in der Pampa.

@maverick: Bei Wind und Wetter ohne Schutzbleche?


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Für diesen Fall habe ich einen Ersatzschlauch (nicht nur Flickzeug), Montagehandschuhe (die genoppten) und auch 1-2 Taschenwärmer im Rucksack. 


Das Gewicht von meinem Rucksack wollt ihr nicht wissen: 3-4 Kettenglieder (obwohl ich nur noch Schlösser verwende), Speichenschlüssel, diverse Schaltaugen, Kettenklemmer, einen kleinen Leatherman, Ersatzventiel, Flickzeug, Schlauch, Schraubenzieher (Kreuz-Schlitz per Wechsel/Umdrehgedöns), 14/15 Maul, Kettenöl, 3 Paar Bremsbeläge (mag nicht immer das Ersatzteillager/First-Aid-Bike-Kit aussortieren/wechseln/tauschen müssen) Adapter für Schwuchtelventile (haben immer alle, denen ich helfen muss/will), und meine kleine Pumpe. diverse Unterlegscheiben, Distanzringe für Magura-Bremsen unterschlage ich hier fast. 
Gehört eigentlich nicht hier her/of topic: die gleiche Hardware schleppe ich auch auf Touren im Taunus hoch + Safety-Kram alles im Rucksack. OK anderes Thema. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## sod (19. Juni 2009)

Witzig wird es erst bei -20°, die wir im vergangenen Winter ja vereinzelt hatten.
Da werden Kabel zwischen Akku und Lampe steif und brüchig.
Je nach Akku und Batterietyp sind Licht oder Tacho auch schnell am Ende.
3-4 mal habe ich da auch die Windstoppermaske rausgekramt und den Schritt mir ein paar Blatt von der Küchenrolle ausgepolstert.
Man darf dann nur nicht vergessen das Material rechtzeitig wieder rauszuholen.
Ansonsten gibts wohl ein paar schräge Blicke und Getuschel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 3-4 Kettenglieder, Speichenschlüssel, diverse Schaltaugen, Kettenklemmer, einen kleinen Leatherman, Ersatzventiel, Flickzeug, Schlauch, bla bla bla


Bei einer größeren Panne reichts Handy. Ein kurzer Anruf und meine Holde holt mich ab


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juni 2009)

Reifenpannen hatte ich nur einmal. Seit ich Tubeless Kit verwende hatte ich keine Reifenpanne mehr. Mit Tubeless Kit hatte ich mir mal ein Loch in den Reifen gefahren (hat man am zischen gehört) hat ein paar Radumdrehungen gedauert bis das Loch wieder verschlossen war. Bissel Luft nachgepumt und gut wars. Ein Schlauch und bissel Wekzeug habe ich trotzdem dabei.

Mit Schwalbe Hurrycanes bin ich bei Schnee mal zur Saalburg gefahren, war bissel rutschelig geht aber.


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> @maverick: Bei Wind und Wetter ohne Schutzbleche?


 
Na klar auch mit Schutzblechen. Wenn es nass werden könnte hinten: geschenktes TOPEAK Defender, vorne fast schon Standart: SKS SHOKBOARD. Auf meinem Fully vorne noch heftiger, breiter: THE (wer sich auskennt...)


Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Bei einer größeren Panne reichts Handy. Ein kurzer Anruf und meine Holde holt mich ab


 
Eine Panne war es nicht. Nur mal wieder Selbstüberschätzung: Ich bei um die Null Grad auf Arbeit gefahren. Mit den besagten Hurrycane. Alles ok, bis zur Schleuse. Die Hälfte der Überquerung sauber gefahren, auch die 3 Stufen ohne Absteigen hoch und nur 200m weiter wusch und wech. Ohne Vorwarnung. Bekanntschaft mit einem Stahlträger gemacht.  Aufgerappelt, das Rad den Rest von der Schleuse geschoben, noch ein paar Treppen runtergetragen und ich wollte mein Kniegeleng nicht mehr benutzen wollen. Rad beiseite geschoben, um Hilfe bei Frauchen gebettelt. Frauchen kam prompt. 

Bissi Prellung, kleine Narbe gebliegen: leg dich nicht mit Stahl an, du ziehst den Kürzeren!  Oder: steig auf einer vereisten Bachüberquerung mit Lichtgitterrost einfach mal ab. 
2 Wochen krank und Klamotten für 200 kaputt. Ach menno. 
Danach bin ich bei um die Null Grad mit dem fetten HT (knapp 15 Kg) und den Pikern in den schweren Reifenund auf Arbeit gefahren. Schwitz...

Gruß Mav


----------



## M0g13r (19. Juni 2009)

15kg wasn traum 
seit ich das neue fully (2jahre) hab bin ich bei knapp 20 kg
und radel nach wie vor damit jeden tag auf maloche wetter spielt keine rolle
und nen richtiger radfahrer hat bei regen nen schwarzen streifen aufm rücken und nen nassen po *G*


----------



## MissQuax (19. Juni 2009)

M0g13r schrieb:


> 15kg wasn traum
> seit ich das neue fully (2jahre) hab bin ich bei knapp 20 kg
> und radel nach wie vor damit jeden tag auf maloche wetter spielt keine rolle
> und nen richtiger radfahrer hat bei regen nen schwarzen streifen aufm rücken und nen nassen po *G*


 

ja, ja .... (laber rhabarber ... )

Ein WIRKLICH echter Biker dürfte eigentlich nix anderes fahren als ein Fixie - alle anderen modernen Errungenschaften der Technik (wie auch die Schutzbleche) sind doch "neumodische Fürz'"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Ja wie jetzt: Du 20 Kg oder dein Rad? Entweder du bist ein Strich in der Landschaft oder du fährst ein DH´-ler "auf dem weg zu arbeit". Alles krank. Ich habe auch ein 21 Kg-Bike und mit dem bin ich auch EINMAL auf Arbeit gefahren. Nur so, von wegen Fun. Aber sicher kein 2.´ mal. 






Oder habe ich beim lesen irdend was nicht verstanden?


Gruß Mav


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Bei einer größeren Panne reichts Handy. Ein kurzer Anruf und meine Holde holt mich ab



Guter Plan. Funktioniert nur leider nicht.
Bis die dich nachts irgendwo in der Pampa gefunden hat, vergeht eine halbe, vielleicht auch eine 3/4-Stunde. 
Bei -10° und Schneesturm ist das keine Alternative.
Im Winter hilft nur beten, daß die massiven Spikes keine Panne einfangen. Hatte ich bei Spikes Gott sei Dank auch noch nie.

Ich hatte mal bei Minusgraden im Herbst mit Hurricanes eine Panne. Geschickterweise in einer kleinen Stadt. Bin dann in den Automaten-Vorraum einer Bank und hab da den Schlauch gewechselt.


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Bin dann in den Automaten-Vorraum einer Bank und hab da den Schlauch gewechselt.



Oder so.


----------



## M0g13r (20. Juni 2009)

ich bin zwar auch nen strich in der landschaft .... 
und ja fahre middm dh'ler auf maloche ...


----------



## M0g13r (20. Juni 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ja, ja .... (laber rhabarber ... )
> 
> Ein WIRKLICH echter Biker dürfte eigentlich nix anderes fahren als ein Fixie - alle anderen modernen Errungenschaften der Technik (wie auch die Schutzbleche) sind doch "neumodische Fürz'"!



*G* dachte geht hier um biker nich um höhlenmenschen


----------



## Google (20. Juni 2009)

M0g13r schrieb:


>


Und dabei gibts echt geile Downhillbikes


----------



## M0g13r (20. Juni 2009)

gefällt dir nich ?


----------



## maverick65 (20. Juni 2009)

Warum fährt denn jemand mit einem DH-´ler auf Arbeit? 

Für 100 Euronen gibt es in der Bucht sicher was halbwegs Leichtes, womit sich auch kraftschonender radeln lässt.


----------



## M0g13r (20. Juni 2009)

hab auch noch ne stadtgurke mit richtig schwerem stahlrahmen und 5 gang narbe .... wiegt glaube fast das gleich wie der dh'ler fährt sich abba nur halb so gut .... finde es auch nich so schlimm damit rumzueiern hab auch keine dh schlappen drauf .. sind holyroller 2.4 (dirt) die ham kaum rollwiderstand


----------



## bjoernsworld (24. Juni 2009)

N´abend alle zusammen!

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Einfach aus einer Laune heraus habe ich vor 4 Wochen begonnen mit dem Rad meinen "Nach-Hause-Weg" zu fahren. Einfach sind es knappe 35km (Frankfurt Höchst - Rodgau) und es macht riesig Spaß! Ich bin im Schichtdienst tätig und finde es einfach genial morgens durch den Wald zu fahren. Obwohl das doch schon manchmal an den Kräften zehrt. Jetzt bin ich z.B. auf Nachtschicht, bin um 15:55Uhr mit der S-Bahn losgefahren und werde ich morgen früh gegen 6:00Uhr auf mein Rad schwingen. Ein langer "Tag"!
Langfristig möchte ich den Hin- und Rückweg mit dem Rad fahren.
Momentan benutze ich ein Bergamont Beluga Nexus. Doch morgen kommt mein neues Hardtail. Der Wald ist stellenweise doch übel zu fahren...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze Timba (25. Juni 2009)

Da mein Mann und ich kein Auto haben und auch keines wollen, fahren wir alle Strecken per Rad, ich teilweise per Bahn/Rad. Zur Arbeit muss ich jetzt nicht mehr, da ich ab heute (jippie!!) im Mutterschutz bin und auf die Geburt meines Baby warte. Ich fahre trotzdem weiter Rad, allerdings doch sehr, sehr langsam. Touren sind jetzt (35. SSW, fast 9. Monat) nicht mehr drin, aber meine 10 - 20 km fahre ich täglich. 
Per Rad zur Arbeit fahren macht fit und der Kopf ist klar und schön frei. 
Gruß
Die Katze


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juni 2009)

Katze Timba, schwanger, kein Auto haben wollen??!! Kommst du aus der Nähe von FFm, hast nen Makker der die Finger nicht von den E-Teilen lassen kann?.

Egal: alles Gute für Mutter und ungeborenes Kind. 

Gruß


----------



## Katze Timba (26. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Katze Timba, schwanger, kein Auto haben wollen??!! Kommst du aus der Nähe von FFm, hast nen Makker der die Finger nicht von den E-Teilen lassen kann?.
> 
> Egal: alles Gute für Mutter und ungeborenes Kind.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Mav,
mein "Makker" ist seit kurzem mein Mann  Wir haben im Mai geheiratet! Gruß auch an Deine bessere Hälfte 
Die Katze


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juni 2009)

Auch ich fahre wenn möglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Es sind zwar nur 17 km für den Hin- und Rückweg dafür mit 310 hm ( die aber fast nur auf dem Rückweg). Ich habe das Glück den ganzen Weg durch den Wald fahren zu können und  komme direkt bei meiner Arbeitsstelle an.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## banksy (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre auch - entweder 1.5 km (in Frankfurt)  oder ca 15 km einfach, nach Eschborn. Erstmal Strasse (Radweg), dann Park und dann der Nidda entlang. Ganze Jahr durch. Heute war einfach super.
Keine Dusche bei der Arbeit, aber mein Tipp: erstmal zuhause duschen, gute Deo benutzen  (Spieck), Feuchttuche mitnehmen zum "auffrischen". Haar unter der Hahn durchspülen. Klamotten mitnehemen, (ich fahre Arbeitsradl - starrgabel MTB mit Ortlieb Frontroller hinten) anziehen. Fertig. Kein Problem.  Für Hemden und Hosen - aufrollen statt falten, dann bleiben die auch glatt.
Auf der Hinweg langsam, auf der Rückweg schnell, mit Sprints, manchmal mit Umweg. Hat schon ein Trainingseffekt.
Grüße
banksy aus frankfurt


----------



## Gepard (1. Juli 2009)

banksy schrieb:


> Für Hemden und Hosen - aufrollen statt falten


Das muss ich mir merken! Hab se bisher immer gefaltet


----------



## Sharkman (14. Juli 2009)

Also so langsam merke ich, dass meine Stadtschlampe an ihre Grenzen kommt. Shimano Nexus 8 Gang klappert und ein Ölbad brachte auch keinen Frieden. Kette ist mittlerweile die 3te (bei 3000 km) und das Blatt sowie das Ritzel wurden auch schon getauscht. Wobei das Blatt dermaßen verschliessen war (bei 2500 km), dass es schon nicht mehr normal war.

Das einzige was immer noch funzt, sind die HS11 (wobei ich gerne die 33er gehabt hätte, aber Händler meinte, bräuchte nicht und müsste eh erst bestellt werden, bla , bla) und der IQ Scheinwerfer von Busch und Müller, wobei auch hier der Lichtsensor nach ~1000 km versagte, aber anstandslos getauscht wurde von busch u. Müller.

Überlege jetzt, entweder ein Hardtail aufzurüsten (Schutzblech, Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger) oder gleich Reiserad mit Rohloff. 

Dennoch macht es regelrecht süchtig, den Weg zur Arbeit oder zurück zu radeln. Straße fahre ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr, da man auf den Wirtschaftswegen viel besser entspannen kann


----------



## valium97 (17. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt ist es endlich geschafft, das ERSTE MAL!!! 

Nach zwei (wegen Irrfahrten im Wald) völlig gescheiterten Versuchen an freien Tagen, bin ich heute das erste Mal regulär von Bad Nauheim ins Büro nach Friedrichsdorf gefahren.

Wie sich das für ein 'erstes Mal' gehört gab es natürlich noch deutlich Luft noch oben.

Ein Blick zum Himmel am Bahnhof in Bad Nauheim (muss leider erst noch Zug fahren  ) machte klar, dass ich genau ins Gewitter reinfahren würde. Und natürlich kam es genau so: bis Ockstadt kam ich noch trockenen Rades und dann ging es los: innerhalb von wenigen Minuten gab es kein trockenes Fleckchen mehr an mir. Aber andererseits: wozu hat man ein Moutainbike, wenn nicht, um auch wetterunabhängig biken zu können 

Ab Ockstadt ging es dann fröhlich stollenbereift durch den Wald und nachdem ich erst mal richtig eingesaut war, hat es auch echt Laune gemacht. Glücklicherweise war es ja warm...

Das größere Problem kam dann in der Firma: wie komme ich jetzt, klatschnass und von oben bis unten verdreckt, ins Büro, ohne eine Riesenspur zu ziehen... Nachdem das halbwegs geschafft war stellte sich dann die Frage, wie ich die Klamotten halbwegs sauber und für die Heimfahrt wieder relativ trocken bekomme.

Trikot, Hose und Socken musste ich auswaschen, da fiel der Dreck nur so raus. Also mit in die Dusche nehmen. Aber wie trocknen?

Ab auf Bügel und von innen ans gekippte Fenster (Einzelbüro!!!  ) gehängt, die Schuhe mit Zeitungspapier vollgestopft und hoffen, dass es halbwegs trocknet.

Und seitdem lacht sich hier alles kaputt, wie es bei mir aussieht 

Alles in allem lässt sich sagen, dass es nicht immer so viel Aufwand sein muss, es aber grundsätzlich total cool und sehr empfehlenswert war!!!


----------



## Andreas (17. Juli 2009)

Du hast einfach den falschen Tag erwischt. Gestern war es so herrlich.  Aber wenn Du nach so einer Dusche immer noch motiviert bist, dann wirst Du noch viel Spass haben.

Wegen einer Komplettdusche auf der Hinfahrt habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Deshalb habe im Büro Ersatzklamotten deponiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (17. Juli 2009)

Schutzbleche sind fürs Bürorad schon empfehlenswert.


----------



## valium97 (17. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich gar kein 'Bürorad'.

Nachdem ich das FollowMe Tandem für die Kurze am Hardtail habe, misshandle ich auch zur Arbeit mein Bergwerk. Aber wozu hat man so ein tolles Rad, wenn man es dann nur Sonntags mal fährt...


----------



## sod (17. Juli 2009)

Also bei meine Arbeitsradl möchte ich auf die Schutzbleche nicht mehr verzichten.
Gerade wenn es nur die Pfützen vom Vortag oder der Nacht sind, finde ich es total unnötig mich einzusauen.
Aber Hautsache ist sowieso fahren und Spaß dabei haben.

Als Tip: die folgenden Links als Favoriten in einen Ordner legen (vielleicht nutzt du noch weitere) und abends oder nach dem Aufstehen einmal quer drüber schauen.

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/rosbach/DE0009013.html
http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=167705ea1b6398cb00d2da154ce26c94
http://wetter.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:8227942&q=Friedrichsdorf,+HE+forecast:hourly
http://www.wetter.net/cgi-bin/wetter-net3/wetter_stadt.pl?NAME=61191+

Wenn man sich erstmal kurz an die unterschiedliche Auslegung der Werte gewöhnt hat, geben sie zusammengenommen meist ein recht gutes Bild ab.
Außerdem: Im Firefox gibt es im Gegensatz zum Internetexplorer innerhalb jedes Favoritenordners die Funktion "Alle in Tabs öffnen".
3 Mausklicks und du weißt ob du wirklich Lust hast mit dem Rad zu fahren.

edit: Und noch vergessen: Mit adblock und ein paar Klicks fällt auch viel von dem Werbegeblinke weg.


----------



## valium97 (17. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem die geschichte mit dem Fenster nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich die Sachen auf die Dachterasse gehängt und siehe da: TROCKEN!

Jetzt noch ein paar Mails, die nasse Zeitung aus den Schuhen und ab nach Hause...

Allen gute Fahrt!


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2009)

Ich entscheide morgens wenn ich die Wettervorhersage im Radio höre welches Bike ich an diesem Tag nehme. 
Bei schönem Wetter eins ohne Schutzbleche und wenn es nass werden könnte das Schmuddelwetterbike mit Schutzblechen.
Diese Wochen habe ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen, nicht nur das Bike morgens in der S-Bahn mit zu nehmen und nach Hause zu radeln, sondern auch am Morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren und zwar mit dem hier





Wenn man dann in der Firma geduscht hat ist man auf jeden Fall wach.


----------



## Yossarian (17. Juli 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn man dann in der Firma geduscht hat ist man auf jeden Fall wach.


Wobei es nicht schaden kann, auch auf dem Weg schon wach zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (18. Juli 2009)

Ach kommt Jungs.

ihr vertraut wirklich der Wettervorhersage? Unglaublich ... 

Ist wie Lottospielen - keiner weiss was am Ende rauskommt.

Im INet bekommst du fürs lokale Wetter Schauer vorhergesagt, und dann ist's den ganzen Tag trocken ...

Daher lautet meine Devise:

a.) Ich fahre ja nicht nur 1 Mal pro Woche ins Büro. Daher nehme ich mir immer schon einmal ein paar Wechselklamotten mit, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre. So ein wenig Unterwäsche, Shirts & Jeans habe ich noch übrig, die kann ruhig auch mal im Büro statt Zuhause im Schrank liegen ...

b.) Sorry, aber ohne SKS Steckschutzbleche fahre ich nicht mehr. Wem will ich dann im Büro was beweisen, wenn ich total verdreckt ankomme??? Das kann ich Zuhause machen, da habe ich mehr Möglichkeiten. Da breche ich mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit keinen ab, die SKS zu montieren.

c.) Sollte ich einmal nass werden, so ist das doch auch kein Beinbruch. Funktionsklamotten sind recht schnell wieder trocken, damit steige ich abends wieder in trockenen Sachen aufs Bike. Das einzige Problem sind nasse Schuhe. Hier kanns knapp werden, die bis zum Abend wieder trocken zu bekommen. Ich nehme bei Regen meist Überschuhe mit, und im Notfall hole ich mir halt 2 Plastiktüten beim Discounter und benutze die als Nässeschutz zwischen Fuss und Schuh. Nicht elegant, aber wirkungsvoll. Ach ja - ab Montag gibts beim Lidl Fahrradschuhe für 19.90. Wär doch was als Reserve im Büro, oder?

Und im Rucksack habe ich IMMER ein leichte Regenjacke dabei. Mit Verpackungsbeutel wiegt die fast garnichts, aber hilft mir schon mal einen schlimmen Schauer zu überwinden ohne gleich triefnass zu werden.

Das einzige Problem habe ich wenn ich nach Dauerregen abends am Auto ankomme (ich muss erst 25min mit dem Auto fahren, bevor ich an der Nidda Richtung Frankfurt starte). Sich mit zumindest nassen Hosen ins Auto zu setzen ist nicht die Wucht. Aber dank Ledersitzen und Sitzheizung noch zu ertragen. Schlimmstenfalls entscheide ich mich an der Arbeit, dem am Nachmittag eingesetzten (Dauer-) Regen per SBahn zu entkommen. Und erst am nächsten Tag das liebe Bike wieder nach Hause zu führen ...


----------



## sod (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre zu mindestens 90% mit dem Rad.
Kein Ausweichplan, keine Dusche, keine Wechselklamotten (außer Schuhe), kein Rucksack, keine Funktionskleidung (außer Windstopper Jacke, Knielinge und Hanschuhe bei niedrigen Temperaturen/Regen).
Und ich muß sagen, dass ich mit einer Quersumme der Vorhersagen eine sehr hohe Trefferquote habe.
Dabei lese ich sie eher opimistisch und leichten Regen sowie Schauer ignoriere ich großzügig.
In den letzten 2 Jahren bin ich damit ein einziges mal unerwartet im wirklich heftigen Regen Heim gefahren.


----------



## ZJGuy (18. Juli 2009)

Wechselklamotten = Büroklamotten.

Als Büromensch mit Aussendiensttätigkeit braucht man sowas ... 

Kommt schlecht wenn man Kundengespräche in den Radklamotten führt. Es sei denn, man verkäuft Bikes ... 

Ich bin aber auch in der glücklichen Lage im Büro eine Dusche zu haben

Hardtail = Satteltasche, Fully = Rucksack.

Irgendwo muss der Laptop halt hin. Wo früher noch ein richtiger Computer im Büro stand, ist heute halt nur noch eine Dockingstation ...

Wobei ich sod zustimme. Gegen mässigen Regen habe ich nichts, solange es warm ist. Ob ich von innen oder von aussen nass werde, ist mir egal. Hauptsache die Klamotten halten warm und die Brille läuft nicht an ...


----------



## Sharkman (19. Juli 2009)

Fahrt ihr alle mit euren bikes ins Büro? Hat keiner ein "normales" Stadtrad, also mit Narbendynamo/ Schutzblechen? Ich find´s eigentlich ganz angenehm, wenn alles dran ist, also richtig montierte Schutzbleche, da die SKS doch nicht alles abhalten. 
Oder das Licht, denn ich muss nicht immer die Akkuleuchte dranklemmen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, stimmt schon, mit dem Licht ist das so eine Sache.

Bin auch letztens in FFM an einer Bike Kontrolle vorbeigefahren - gottseidank mit dem Auto.

Mit dem Fully wäre ich hier auch reingefallen, da ich momentan nur hinen ein Blinky an der Satteltasche habe.

Aber irgendwo hier gab es von einem Biker mal einen Tipp, sich für diese Zwecke und fahrten einfach ein "Standard-" Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo anzuschaffen. Plus Stecklicht vorne unten hinten ist man dann für diese Eventualitäten gerüstet.

Mal sehen, überlege ich mir nochmal genauer.

Das mit den Standard Schutzblechen habe ich wieder aufgegeben, da ich mein HT natürlich auch ausserhalb im Wald bewege.

Und eine "Schlampe" für den Weg zu Arbeit anzuschaffen lohnt sich bei mir nicht. Die 1 - 2 Mal in der Woche, die ich gerade so schaffe, macht diese Investition nicht wett. Vor allem da ich dies nur von spätem Frühjahr bis Herbst betreibe, solange es noch einigermassen hell ist.

Und ich kenne mich. Auch wenn ich mir so eine "damitfahrichzurArbeitSchlampe" kaufen würde, würde diese Ausstattung nicht lange halten bzw mir genügen. Da müsste dann mit der Zeit noch das und jenes geändert werden, und dann könnte ich mir auf längere Sicht auch gleich ein besseres HT oder Trekker kaufen ...


----------



## hardie (19. Juli 2009)

valium97 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es endlich geschafft, das ERSTE MAL!!!
> 
> Nach zwei (wegen Irrfahrten im Wald) völlig gescheiterten Versuchen an freien Tagen, bin ich heute das erste Mal regulär von Bad Nauheim ins Büro nach Friedrichsdorf gefahren.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, 
dachte schon ich bin alleine von Ockstadt nach Friedrichsdorf (Köppern) mit den Rad unterwegs.
Wann fliegst du denn an Ockstadt vorbei?

Gruß
D.


----------



## hardie (19. Juli 2009)

auch ich fahre gerne mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, und freue mich schon morgens einen kleinen Umweg in kauf zu nehmen.
Es sind zwar dann nur 16 Km einfach, jedoch möchte ich die nach Feierabend möglichen Touren zum Feldberg und rund um den Winterstein nicht missen.
Es sind, wenn ich zu Hause ankomme, im Schnitt immer so zwischen 50 und 70 Km.

Gruß
D.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juli 2009)

@Hardie, Du verfährst dich also auch manchmal auf dem Heimweg im Taunus.

Ich treffe mich meist Dienstags um ca. 15:00 Uhr am Westbahnhof mit einem Freund und dann radeln wir über den Feldberg nach Hause.

Für diese Tour habe ich dann am liebsten das San Andreas, mit dem Schmuddelwetterbike geht das zwar auch, aber die Abfahrten sind nicht so prickelnd.

@ZJGuy, von wo nach wo fährst Du an der Nidda entlang?
Ich radel um ca. 6:10 Uhr von Karben bis zur Rosa-Luxemburg-Str. 
und dann durch den Niddapark zum Westbahnhof.
Morgens fahre ich bis Dortelweil den Pappelweg spart 3 km.

@Sharkman, wenn es Morgens dunkel ist werde ich mit meinem Thorn, mit Schutzblechen und Licht mit Nabendynamo, fahren und für das Mi-Tech so eine Lampe mit einer MC-E für Nabendynamo bauen.


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo hier gab es von einem Biker mal einen Tipp, sich für diese Zwecke und fahrten einfach ein "Standard-" Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo anzuschaffen. Plus Stecklicht vorne unten hinten ist man dann für diese Eventualitäten gerüstet.


Mit Nabendynamolicht ist man nicht wirklich für alles gerüstet.
Im Winter bei Eisrinnen und Nebel ist man auch mit Spikes auf beste Ausleuchtung angewiesen, sonst sind Stürze unausweichlich.
Man braucht da ein richtig gutes Licht, z.B. ne Lupine.
Der Winter ist auch der Grund warum ich ein Hardtail für den Weg zur Arbeit bevorzuge. Da lassen sich vernünftige 2"-Spikes aufziehen und man hat ne Federung für die Eisrippen. Im Sommer hab ich da eine Starrgabel dran, weil mein Arbeitsweg durchgehend asphaltiert ist.


----------



## hardie (19. Juli 2009)

@Speedskater
von Friedrichsdorf habe ich einen guten bis optimalen Ausgangspunkt, und nehme  gerne den Feldberg (Sandplacken, Fuchstanz usw.) mit, soweit es das Wetter zulässt.

Gruß
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. Juli 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Mit Nabendynamolicht ist man nicht wirklich für alles gerüstet.
> Im Winter bei Eisrinnen und Nebel ist man auch mit Spikes auf beste Ausleuchtung angewiesen, sonst sind Stürze unausweichlich.
> Man braucht da ein richtig gutes Licht, z.B. ne Lupine.



Reicht das als Dynamo-Licht




Oder benötigt man wirklich eine Wilma


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juli 2009)

Das sieht ja ganz gut aus. 
Die Dynamofunzler, denen ich ich Winter begegne, haben alle zu schlechtes Licht. Daher hab ich da vielleicht ein Vorurteil.


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juli 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @ZJGuy, von wo nach wo fährst Du an der Nidda entlang?
> Ich radel um ca. 6:10 Uhr von Karben bis zur Rosa-Luxemburg-Str.
> und dann durch den Niddapark zum Westbahnhof.
> Morgens fahre ich bis Dortelweil den Pappelweg spart 3 km.



Uff, um die Uhrzeit reisst's mich grade aus meine Träumen - falls ich nicht schon am Bahnhof oder Flugplatz stehe.

Wenn ich mit dem Bike nach Neu - Isenburg fahre, dann habe ich 2 Startpunkte. Wenn ich zu spät dran bin, dann starte ich vom Nidda Parkplatz Nähe Bonames. Wenn ich gut in der Zeit bin und keine Termine Vormittags habe, dann starte ich wie früher (10 Jahre her) schon in Assenheim (so um 7.30Uhr). Sind halt von Bonames 90 min und von Assenheim zwischen 2.45 - 3.00h (und ca. 50km, je nach Wind und Wetter, und wie viele Jogger etc man im Niddapark umfahren muss ...). Die lange Strecke ist halt während der Woche schon grenzwertig, das geht meist nur einmal pro Woche. War halt noch einfacher, als ich noch in Rödelheim (Mannesmann) gearbeitet habe.

In Dortelweil fahre ich auch nicht die ganze Niddaschleife - da kürze ich über den Golfplatz ab. Dann bis Rödelheim (meine alte Hausstrecke von früher) und von dort ab (per GPS track, durch die nette Unterstützung einiger Biker hier) über Griesheim, Europabrücke und Waldstadion nach NeuI.

Schade - zu zweit fährt sich bestimmt besser, aber 6.10Uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh .... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...ude/Schlafen/smilie_sleep_002.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juli 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Reicht das als Dynamo-Licht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du da für eine Kombination Nabendynamo & Lampe?

Könnte mir wirklich gefallen, so einen Nabendynamo plus Standardfelge & Bremsscheibe für alle Gelegenheiten und Bikes ...

Ah Ok, schon gesehen. Bei deinen Fotos hast du ja den Selbstbau dokumentiert ...


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich für meine Dynamo-Funzel keine Straßenzulassung bekommen würde. Da sind 3 Cree Q5 in Reihe drinne die bei 500 mA jeweils ca. 140 Lumen abgeben, macht zusammen ca. 420 Lumen. Die 500 mA fließen ab 12 V.  Die Ausleuchtung ist nicht optimal, der Spot und das Donut-Hole ist etwas ungünstig, ist aber für Radwege gut  geeignet.

@ZJGuy, wenn Du am Hunde-Sportplatz in Klein-Karben nach rechts abbiegst, im Industriegebiet links und dann wieder rechts am OGV und am Müll-Minister vorbei gerade aus und dann nach links dem Pappelweg entlang, dann kommst Du auch nach Dortelweil. In Dortelweil an der Brücke kannst Du gerade aus über den Dottenfelder Hof fahren an der Ampel gerade aus durch das Wohngebiet und vor der Steigung rechts den Radweg wieder zur Nidda. Da spart man ein paar Minuten.

Ich brauche von Karben (Holzbrücke) bis Bonames (Brücke Flugplatz) ca 35 Minuten. und von dort noch mal ca. 20 Minuten bis zum Westbahnhof.

Die Hunde sind schlimmer als die Jogger.


----------



## valium97 (20. Juli 2009)

hardie schrieb:


> Hey,
> dachte schon ich bin alleine von Ockstadt nach Friedrichsdorf (Köppern) mit den Rad unterwegs.
> Wann fliegst du denn an Ockstadt vorbei?
> 
> ...



Unterschiedlich, bin gerade noch am rumprobieren... Freitag bin ich um 7.30 in Bad Nauheim am Bahnhof los, das war zu spät. Heute bin ich mit dem Auto (die Bahnpreise sind einfach eine Frechheit!!!) nach Ockstadt (bis oben zur A5 Brücke) gefahren , denke 7h ist nicht schlecht..

Wann fährst Du ungefähr?


----------



## hardie (20. Juli 2009)

valium97 schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich, bin gerade noch am rumprobieren... Freitag bin ich um 7.30 in Bad Nauheim am Bahnhof los, das war zu spät. Heute bin ich mit dem Auto (die Bahnpreise sind einfach eine Frechheit!!!) nach Ockstadt (bis oben zur A5 Brücke) gefahren , denke 7h ist nicht schlecht..
> 
> Wann fährst Du ungefähr?


 
Sorry,
da ich spätestens um 7:30 Uhr mit der Arbeit beginnen möchte, um den Nachmittag zu nutzen, starte ich in Ockstadt spätestens um 6:30 Uhr, sodass ich gegen 7:10 Uhr schon in der Firma unter der Dusche stehen kann.
Denn nach der Arbeit, wird nach Lust und Laune noch eine Schleife in Richtung Saalburg, Herzberg und evtl. zum Sandplacken gefahren, um dann den Rückweg über den Winterstein anzutreten.

Wenn von deiner Seite aus Interesse auf eine gemeinsame Feierabendrunde besteht, so gib kurz laut.

Gruß
D.


----------



## maverick65 (21. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich kann nicht meckern. Ich habe Duche und Umkleide auf Arbeit, außerdem "muß" ich im Blaumann arbeiten. Das Rad darf seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr in der Bude stehen.  . Nun draussen. Will mir noch so eine Garage/Folie (unten offen) holen. Anschließen muß ich es nicht wirklich, tue es aber. Keine Ahnung, welche Versicherung aufkommen würde. 

Letzte Spätschicht hatte ich die Cam dabei: 









bissi Panorama: 






Gruß Mav


----------



## ZJGuy (21. Juli 2009)

Tzztzzzztzzz,

Speichenreflektoren - igitt, da werden sich aber ein paar Hardcorer hier geekelt abwenden. Ein MTB muss doch absolut pur sein ... 

Ich habe die Reflektoren aber auch drauf  Ist mir egal, was anderen denken, Sicherheit (und zumindest ein Teil der StVO) geht vor.

Auf die Idee, die Reflektoren paarweise anzubringen, bin ich noch gekommen. Sieht gut aus, werde ich auch mal ausprobieren!

Schönes Panorama. Hattest du dir aber richtig schönes Wetter ausgesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (21. Juli 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @ZJGuy, wenn Du am Hunde-Sportplatz in Klein-Karben nach rechts abbiegst, im Industriegebiet links und dann wieder rechts am OGV und am Müll-Minister vorbei gerade aus und dann nach links dem Pappelweg entlang, dann kommst Du auch nach Dortelweil. In Dortelweil an der Brücke kannst Du gerade aus über den Dottenfelder Hof fahren an der Ampel gerade aus durch das Wohngebiet und vor der Steigung rechts den Radweg wieder zur Nidda. Da spart man ein paar Minuten.
> 
> Ich brauche von Karben (Holzbrücke) bis Bonames (Brücke Flugplatz) ca 35 Minuten. und von dort noch mal ca. 20 Minuten bis zum Westbahnhof.


 
Habe ich mir heute morgen mal von der Ferne angeschaut, probier ich heute abend mal aus.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Hunde sind schlimmer als die Jogger.


 
Stimmt. Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann hebe ich bestimmt mal ab, nur weil mir so ein Köter ins Rad gelaufem ist. Wenn der Hund schon nicht hört, dann sollte man ihn auch nicht von der leine lassen ...

Wobei gewisse Jogger auch penetrant sind. In der Mitte laufen, Musik im Ohr und nach mir die Sintflut. Da kannst du mit der Billy klingeln was das Zeug hergibt, die hören nichts.
Penetrant hat hier auch noch eine andere Bedeutung. Einige Jogger / Walker kannst du eher riechen als das du sie siehst 
Ich war eigentlich immer der Überzeugung, das das Prozedere des "Frischmachens" nach der sportlichen Betätigung kommt. Aber manche Damen sehen das wohl anders ...


----------



## Sharkman (23. Juli 2009)

Fahrt ihr auch mit euren bikes bei richtig üblem Wetter? Also Dauerregen und im Herbst/ Winter bei Matsch, Schnee, Salz?

Mir wäre der ganze Reinigungsaufwand zu groß, obwohl die schmalen Reifen meiner Stadtschlampe mich nerven, jede Bodenunebenheit merkt man da


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juli 2009)

Die letzten beiden Winter bin ich täglich von der Arbeit nachhause geradelt. Auch bei Schnee verfahre ich mich im Winter schon mal auf den Feldberg.





Dazu empfelhle ich aber eine Schuhheizung, sonst gibts kalte Füsse.

Die Radwege die ich fahre werden nicht gestreut.

Bei richtigem Dauerregen (wenn das Wasser in den Schuhen steht) nehme ich dann doch die S-Bahn. Kommt aber eher selten vor.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. Juli 2009)

@Speedskater
Im Schnee bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Hast du bei dem Wetter und der Schneelage auch schon die Spikes aufgezogen?

btw, kannst du mir in Karben einen guten und ruhigen Parkplatz Nähe der Nidda empfehlen, wenn ich mit dem Auto von Ilbenstadt herunterkomme?

Falls ich mal wieder zu spät morgens dran bin, würde ich gerne ein wenig näher an Frankfurt (Richtung Neu_Isenburg) starten.

Danke, Gruss


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juli 2009)

Bei Schnee braucht man keine Spikes, ich bin schon mit Schwalbe Hurricanes bei Schnee zur Saalburg gefahren. Ist bissel rutschelig, aber geht. 
Bei Eis sind Spikes zu empfehlen. 

Parkplatz am Schwimmbad oder im Industriegebiet (Dieselstr.) und dann gleich den Karbener-Weg lang.


----------



## Sharkman (24. Juli 2009)

@Speedskater
Das ist löblich. Also bei Schnee, Regen zu biken. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ihr mit euren Mountainbikes radelt oder auch ein "Schlecht- Wetter- Rad" habt.

An meiner Stadtgurke ist ne Nabenschaltung, die zwar ständig spinnt (Nexus), allerdings bracugt die kaum Pflege.

Gleich geht´s bei mir auch wieder los zum Dienst, leider so wie es hier im Ruhrgebiet aussieht im Dauerregen.... Aber es gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich eure Berichte hier so lese würde ich auch sehr gerne öfters mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahren.
Ich hab da aber mehrere Probleme:
Abfahrt 5Uhr 20! Da habe ich Probleme mich zu motivieren, da es um diese Uhrzeit nur etwa 12 Wochen im Jahr hell ist! Wenn es dunkel ist hab ich mich bisher noch nie aufrappeln können! 
Ein Weg beträgt 30 km mit 350hm, was morgens schon mal weh tun kann. 
Der Radweganteil betägt vl. 20%, der Rest ist gerade auf dem Heimweg sehr stark befahren, weswegen ich dann durch den Wald fahre, was aber dann 45km mit 620hm bedeutet. Das wäre morgens absolut nicht drin!
Spätestens nach 3 Wochen kotzt mich der Nachhauseweg wegen dem starken Verkehr völlig an, ich kann nicht jedesmal den Umweg fahren, ich will ja auch mal Nachhause!
Ist wirklich Schade, dass es 1. so weit ist, 2. wir so früh anfangen zu arbeiten und 3. es ein scheiß Weg ist, dann morgens macht das schon richtig laune!
Ich merke nach 2 bis 3 Wochen fahren, bin ich aber richtig platt, obwohl ich nicht mehr Rad fahre wie sonst auch!
Schlafe dafür aber weniger!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2009)

> > Ich frage deshalb, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ihr mit euren Mountainbikes radelt oder auch ein "Schlecht- Wetter- Rad" habt.


 
Ja, ein Schlechtwetter-Mountainbike.
Im Ernst. Hardtail, schwer, Shock-Board immer drauf, Licht meistens auch, Nabenschaltung (Speedhub).

25 km zur Arbeit (Maintal-Bischofsheim nach Dietzenbach-Steinberg, 90% WAB/Feldwege, flach), Abfahrt 6:00 Uhr, Ankunft 7:05 Uhr. Selber Heimweg, 5 Minuten schneller (der Stall zieht halt mehr).

Oh, war das letztes Jahr zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester schweinekalt. Die Finger taten so weh, sobald ich auf der Dienststelle ins Warme kam.

Das Plastesofa wird für die Arbeitsfahrten nur genommen wenn Wetter gut und der Heimweg über den Hahnenkamm/Fernblick in den Spessart führen soll. Dann dauert es ein wenig länger bis ich heim komme, was man halt so für 90 km/1200 HM (und ne Futterpause) an Zeit braucht.


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Juli 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bei Schnee braucht man keine Spikes, ich bin schon mit Schwalbe Hurricanes bei Schnee zur Saalburg gefahren. Ist bissel rutschelig, aber geht.
> Bei Eis sind Spikes zu empfehlen.
> 
> Parkplatz am Schwimmbad oder im Industriegebiet (Dieselstr.) und dann gleich den Karbener-Weg lang.



Danke.

Ich bin gestern mal kurz mit dem Wagen nach Karben rein, und wie ich gesehen habe wird ja bei Euch auch gebaut ... (Richtung Ilbenstadt).

Da werd ich dann doch eher den Weg über die B3 bevorzugen


----------



## bennym (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ein interessanter Thread 

Ich fang am September mit dem Zivildienst an und werde wohl aus Kostengründen aufs Rad setzen müssen. Eine Busverbindung gibt es nicht... Die Strecke sind ca. 2x 20km. Als Schnitt habe ich mir mal 25km/h vorgenommen (250 hm Unterschied), da ich duschen kann und somit auch schwitzen darf.

Die Strecke ist recht interessant, da nur eine Kraftfahrstraße die Orte verbindet und ich somit auf Feldwege (vom Bauer halb geräumt) fahren muss. 

Bei uns kann es im Winter wenns kalt wird gut und gerne -15 Grad haben. Muss ich da mit einem Versagen der Ölscheibenbremsen(Magura Julie)/ Schaltung oder anderer Mechanik rechnen? 

Wie wirkt sich das Salz im Schneematsch aus? Muss ich starke Korrossion befürchten?

Was zieht ihr so an Kleidung bei -5 bis +5 Grad an? Ich dachte an Trikot (Zweittrikot für Heimfahrt), (Fleece) Softshell, lange Hosen, Handschuhe. Lohnt sich die Investition in weiteres "Spezial"-Equipment?

Lohnt es sich ein Zweitbike aufzubauen, um das gute zu schonen? 
Mein jetziges MTB ist ein Radon mit marzocchi MX Pro, komplett LX in einem guten Zustand. Würdet ihr da für 400 ein Deorebike(Starrgabel und V-breaks) zum schinden aufbauen? Sind ja immerhin über 5000km, die ich mit dem Bike zu meinem Arbeitsplatz fahren muss...

Viele Fragen....

Danke für eure Hilfe,

mfg benny


----------



## Yossarian (25. Juli 2009)

Die Scheibenbremsen funktionieren auch im Winter tadellos. Bei der Schaltung kommts auf Schneemenge und Konsistenz an, die friert schon mal fest.
Salz ist nicht gut, aber auch nicht so kritisch. Ich hab Roststellen vor allem an minderwertigen Schrauben und an den Avid-Bremsen. Am Rahmen kann ich von außen kein Problem erkennen.

Bekleidung: Winterschuhe sind unbedingt empfehlenswert. Außerdem ne Sturmhaube, wenns morgens richtig kalt ist.
Bis in den Bereich -5°..-8° reicht normale Winterbekleidung. Also Langarmtrikot, Wintersoftshell, lange Hose. Bei kälteren Temperaturen pack ich noch eine Windschutzschicht oben drauf, evtl. auch noch ein zusätzliches Trikot.
Diverse Handschuhe mit unterschiedlicher Fütterung sind hilfreich.

sonst. Ausrüstung: Spikes und gutes, zuverlässiges Licht.
Starrgabel ist so eine Sache. Wenn die Wege nicht sauber geräumt werden, bilden sich durch die Traktorreifen Eisrippel, die nach einigen Kilometern zu recht heftigem fluchen führen können.
Ein passendes Gebet gegen Reifenpannen sollte man im winterlichen Schneesturm auch immer parat haben.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2009)

Für Temperaturen zwischen 10° und -2°C verwende ich eine Lange Trägerhose von Pearl Izumi amFIB steht drauf, darunter eine Unterhose mit Polster oder kurze Radelhose. Unter -2° ziehe ich eine Lange Unterhose drunter. Als Jacke eine Softshell, darunter ein kurzes Funktions-Trikot und unter 5°C ein zusätzlich ein langes Radel-Triko.
Als Handschuhe welche von Aldi. Eine Unter-Helmmütze ist nützlich.
Und ganz wichtig gute Schuhe und unter 0° Neoprenüberzieher. Bei längeren Fahrten empfiehlt sich eine Schuhheizung (guggsdu foddos).

Schaltung funktioniert bei mir immer (Rohloff)
Schrauben sind alle aus Titan da geht kein Salz ran.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2009)

@benny: Ich habe auch knapp 20km und kleide mich ähnlich der Beschreibung von Yossarian. V.a. die Softshell-Jacke ist mir ans Herz gewachsen!  Wenn Du nur Sommerschuhe hast, würde ich die vom Speedskater empfohlenen Neoprenüberzieher benutzen. Bei so einer Entfernung kühle ich nicht wirklich aus. Wenn Du etwas kälteempfindlicher bist, würde ich auch zusätzlich windabweisende Jacke/Hose empfehlen. Nur dass das Salz unkritisch wäre, kann ich gar nicht bestätigen. Wenn Du Pech hast, sehen die Laufräder bald unansehnlich aus. Bei einem Fully können auch die Schwingenlager stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. War jedenfalls bei mir bisher so. Kritisch ist v.a., wenn das Rad nass in der Kälte steht, also kaum trocknen kann. Überlege mir gerade für meine Bürofahrten einen Crosser aufzubauen...


----------



## sod (25. Juli 2009)

Ich finde immernoch, dass du dir keinen allzu großen Kopf um die Klamotten machen musst wenn du nur so kurz und dazu noch recht zügig unterwegs bist.
Ich selbst fahre gut 15km mit knapp 28er bis 30er Schnitt.
Ab ca. 10 Grad Windstopper Weste/Jacke,
ab ca. 0 Grad Knielinge unter die Jeans, dünne Mütze/Tuch und Handschuhe (ggf. Überschuhe).
-5 bis -10 dickere Handschuhe, Mütze, Schuhe/Überschuhe, zum T-Shirt noch ein Hemd unter den Windblocker.
Ab -15 Zeitung oder Küchenkrepp in die Jeans, ggf. ein Pulli/Fleeceshirt und vielleicht ein Gesichtsschutz (nicht in Richtung Brille atmen).

Wichtig finde ich wirklich warme Handschuhe. Speziell an Ringfinger und kleinem Finger dürfen sie zwecks Luftpolster nicht zu eng sein.
Freude bereiten mir meine warmen, wasserfesten Schuhe.

Wichtig!! Ersatzschlauch und gutes, zuverlässiges und bekanntes Werkzeug und Pumpe. Nachts bei -18 Grad ein Loch Flicken ist *~#"§?$+~-.
Verhalten des Beleuchtungs-Akkus bei Kälte im Blick behalten.

Das einzige was an meinem Rad im Winter wirklich gelitten hat sind die Bremsflanken. Das sollte ja mit Scheibenbremsen nicht so das Problem sein.

Wie gesagt sind das nur meine Ansätze für kurze, schnelle Strecken.
Auf eine Tagestour im Winter würde ich nicht zwingend mit Jeans, T-Shirt, Windblocker und MP3 Player starten.


----------



## Sharkman (27. Juli 2009)

Hi bennym,

also ein Zweitrad würde ICH schon zulegen, um das gute zu schonen. Ich fahre auch nur mit dem MTB, wenn´s Wetter schön ist, sonst immer nur mit meiner Stadtgurke. Dort habe ich auch Nabendynamo, Narbenschaltung und vernünftige Schutzbleche und brauche keine Rücksicht auf Dreck, Schnee zu nehmen. 
Bei der Kleidung ist jeder verschieden. Ein paar Kollegen meiden es sogar schon bei +5 Grad zu fahren, da es ihnen zu kalt ist. 

Du solltest nur auf Komponenten achten, die wertig sind, denn nur so hast du lange Freude, gerade wenn du täglich fährst. 
Ich musste auch nach und nach im Laufe der Jahre feststellen, dass es besser ist, direkt in vernünftige Sachen zu investieren.

Viel Spaß beim Radeln


----------



## bennym (27. Juli 2009)

Wow! Vielen Dank für euere Antworten
Ich werde jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen, und dann ein paar Nightrides zum Licht testen machen

Thx,
benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenAmApple (29. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich schließ mich dem Thread mal an, da meine Anfrage ganz gut reinpasst.
Ich suche eine geeignete Strecke von Rüsselsheim (Königstädten) nach Neu-Isenburg, um in nächster Zeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Der Abschnitt von Königstädten nach Mörfelden ist mir klar, die Strecke durch den Wald bzw. am Radweg entlang der B486 kenne ich. Wichtig wäre mir eine gute Strecke von Mörfelden nach Neu-Isenburg, wobei ich da gerne neben einer Waldstrecke eine passende Alternative auf Radwegen entlang den Bundesstraßen hätte. Besonders in der Anfangszeit würde ich gern "sichere" Strecken im Sinne der Orientierung fahren, d.h. Strecken die mich relativ problemlos nach Neu-Isenburg führen. 

Welche Empfehlungen habt Ihr da?

Grüße

Ben.


----------



## sod (29. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich würde nicht über Mörfelden fahren sondern:
Über die A67, Beschilderung bis Mönchbruch Mühle folgen, dann direkt oder nach Beschilderung bis zur Zigeunereiche (Ortsrand Walldorf), am Walldorfer Gewerbegebiet entlang, unter der A5 Brücke die Bahngleise überqueren (alternativ Aschaffenburger Str. und Brücke über Bahn und A5), an der Sehring Kiesgrube vorbei Richtung Gehspitzweiher und weiter Richtung Isenburger Bahnhof (alternativ ab Walldorf dem Radwanderweg 19 folgen).
Die Strecke hat je nach gewählter Alternative weniger als 1% Straßenanteil.
Gib bescheid falls du GPX oder KML Daten haben möchtest.


----------



## BenAmApple (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, schick mir die Daten mal per Mail an: ben.vogt(at)gmx.de
Dann kann ich mir die Strecke zumindest mal am Rechner anschauen.

Grüße

Ben.


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde nicht über Mörfelden fahren sondern:
> Über die A67, Beschilderung bis Mönchbruch Mühle folgen, dann direkt oder nach Beschilderung bis zur Zigeunereiche (Ortsrand Walldorf), am Walldorfer Gewerbegebiet entlang, unter der A5 Brücke die Bahngleise überqueren (alternativ Aschaffenburger Str. und Brücke über Bahn und A5), an der Sehring Kiesgrube vorbei Richtung Gehspitzweiher und weiter Richtung Isenburger Bahnhof (alternativ ab Walldorf dem Radwanderweg 19 folgen).
> Die Strecke hat je nach gewählter Alternative weniger als 1% Straßenanteil.
> Gib bescheid falls du GPX oder KML Daten haben möchtest.



Die Strecke kann ich auch empfehlen. Ich fahre so von Worfelden nach Niederrad. Ist auch gut zu finden. Wenn es im Wald matschig ist, fahre ich den Radweg 21 über Mörfelden, Walldorf, Zeppelinheim. Die A5 wird an der selben Stelle überquert.


----------



## sod (29. Juli 2009)

Du hast zwischen Worfelden und Walldorf aber nicht zufällig schon mal ein weißes KTM Score mit Fahrer gesehen?


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2009)

Also ein spezielles Bike ist mit noch nicht aufgefallen, aber mir kommt ziemlich oft  um ca. 6:40 h auf dem neuen Radweg von Mörfelden nach Worfelden ein MTB'ler entgegen.


----------



## maverick65 (29. Juli 2009)

Alles Weicheier hier, haben für Wetter nicht das richtige Rad: es ist zu schwer, zu leicht, keine Schutzbleche parat, keine Reifen mit Piekern drauf. 

Quatsch beiseite. 

Ich habe Schutzbleche, wenn die Wettervorhersage es so will...., ich habe für ein MTB heftig dünne Schlappen drauf gezogen (Schwalbe Hurricane) und im Winter kommt mein Hardcore-HT mit den Piekern zum Einsatz. 
Alles viel zu schwer für täglichen Einsatz, was "leichteres" , was leichter läuft musste her. 
Es ist ein Scott SUB 10 geworden. Obwohl Starrgabel habe ich noch wundervollen "Restkomfort"... UND ich habe das Bike schon fette 500Gramm (kein Tipfehler) abgespeckt. Kurbel, Bremsscheiben, Shifter, diverse Schrauben, gegen "alte, rumliegende" Teile getauscht. + die 1. Züge gekürzt. Im Moment 11,3 KG MIT Pedale...
Wenn ich mal wieder die Knipse mithabe, gibt es Bilder (wenn es jemanden interessiert). 


Allen Arbeitswegradlern: sowenig Pannen wie ich hatte (2 Platten in einem Jahr, am selben Tag innerhalb von 5 Km). Oder weniger. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Sharkman (4. August 2009)

Mir kommt gerade die Idee, dass wir mal evtl. unsere Arbeitsmühlen hier zeigen könnten. Momentan macht es ja richtig Spaß zu biken (zumindest hier im Ruhrgebiet).

Ich fang mal an, mein HT reinzustellen, womit ich z. Zt. zur Arbeit radel.


----------



## Yossarian (4. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alles Weicheier hier...
> Alles viel zu schwer für täglichen Einsatz, was "leichteres" , was leichter läuft musste her.



Wer ist das Weichei? 
Gewicht ist Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (5. August 2009)

Gude Mav,
seit 5 Jahren keinen Plattfuß mehr gehabt! OK es sind auch nur 9 km einfach durch FfM, aber was da so alles auf der Straße liegt.....
Dafür halt in 10 Jahren einen Stahlrahmen vom Fully (Reynolds 853 Rohrsatz!) verschlissen!
Dafür jetzt nicht mehr mit nem Fully sondern mit Hardtail ohne Federgabel unterwegs.  Da sind die Schwalbe Big Apple mit Kevlareinlage drauf. Im Winter kommen die Conti Explorer Protection drauf.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

Ich nehm mein MTB und fahr damit zur Arbeit und wieder zurück 





Sommers normal bereift und Winters mit den Icespiker


----------



## Arachne (5. August 2009)

Hi Stefan, die Laufräder kannte ich ja noch gar nicht. 

Die Spikes habe ich bei meinen Fahrten ins Büro hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

Hoi alter Racer 

Was machen die gelenke 

naja Weihnachtsgeschenk fürs Radl halt  Letzten Winter bin ich von November bis fast ende Februar nur mit den spikes unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Arachne (5. August 2009)

In der Zeit war ich auch viel mit den Spikes unterwegs. Das war aber im Wald auf festgetrampelten Eis. Ich weiß, ich weiß, auf Deinem Arbeitsweg gibt es im Winter auch viel Eis.

Die Gelenke bewegen sich noch!  Im September geht es wieder in den Süden (Comer See).   Vorher noch ein paar Tage Flammkuchen und Baguette.


----------



## wombel007 (5. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

fahre auch ab und zu mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit je nach Wetterlage.
Arbeite in Dietzenbach 40km, da es ziehmlich weit ist, nehme ich das Fahrrad bis Neu-Isenburg huckepack und fahre ab da weiter mit dem Rad, Straße und Wald. Sind dann doch 13,5 km.
Die 27km habe ich wieder als Training.

Letztes Jah bin ich sogar ab und zu die 13,5km einfach im Winter gefahren bei -15 Grad, da war ich froh das es nur 13,5km waren, das ist wirklich Heavy bei dem Wetter.

Grüße
Wombel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (6. August 2009)

Mist, sehe gerade, dass ich gar kein Bild von meinem bike eingestellt hab 
Versuch´s noch mal


----------



## wombel007 (6. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
Spikes wer braucht die den 
Und schlechtes Wetter gibt es keins, höchstens schlechte Kleidung.

Als haut rein, vielleicht trifft man ja mal den ein oder anderen im
Taunus Land.
Suche weiter nach einem schönen Hardtail Bike.

Viele grüße


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Spikes wer braucht die den
> Suche weiter nach einem schönen Hardtrail Bike.



über spikes reden wir nochmal im januar/februar, wenn die ganzen wabs vereist sind und man ohne nicht mal mehr bis auf höhe naturfreundehaus kommt 
spikes können auch unter gewissen wetterbedingungen in der ebene von vorteil sein. bei blitzeis bist du auf einem rad mit spikes sicherer unterwegs als im auto 

... und das bike, das du suchst, heisst *hardtail*, aber *trail *kann man damit auch fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Spikes wer braucht die den*n*



Uíhh - Da spricht aber wirklich ein Ahnungsloser


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2009)

> wombel007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spikes wer braucht die den
> ...


----------



## maverick65 (6. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uíhh - Da spricht aber wirklich ein Ahnungsloser




Yep!!! Einmal Mini-Autschn reicht mir. Ich "muß" jeden Tag mit dem Rad auf Arbeit. Isch habe gar keine Auto...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Andreas (7. August 2009)

Wollte nur mal bemerken, dass wir momentan gar kein Schnee & Eis haben 

Nachdem es morgen's um 6:30 h in der letzten Zeit Schweinekalt war, ging es heute morgen wieder in Kurzarm


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal bemerken, dass wir momentan gar kein Schnee & Eis haben
> 
> Nachdem es morgen's um 6:30 h in der *letzten Zeit **schweinekalt* war ...



"schweinekalt" ist bei mir durchaus mit spikes in verbindung zu bringen


----------



## Speedskater (7. August 2009)

/klugscheißmodus an/
Im Winter wären die Temperaturen der letzten Tage morgens um 6:30 angenehm, aber wir haben Sommer. Die Temperaturen morgens um 6:30 sind für diese Jahreszeit einfach zu niedrig.
/Klugscheißmodus aus/


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

ansichtssache ...

ich halte temperaturen von 12 °C - 17 °C morgens um 5.30 uhr (so die letzten 5 tage) bei klarem, wolkenlosem himmel durchaus für sommerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. August 2009)

Für mich ist morgens neun, und da mußte ich diesen Sommer nur ganz selten Kurzarm, statt ärmellos tragen!


----------



## wombel007 (7. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ansichtssache ...
> 
> ich halte temperaturen von 12 °C - 17 °C morgens um 5.30 uhr (so die letzten 5 tage) bei klarem, wolkenlosem himmel durchaus für sommerlich


 

Finde es sogar hoch Sommerlich, wobei 18Grad im Wasser bei meinem letztjährigen Triathlon in Rodgau schon Schweinekalt war. 

Wie heißt es so schön es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung 

G


----------



## Andreas (7. August 2009)

Zu heiss darf's ja auch nicht sein, sonst kommt man morgens schon in's Schwitzen ...


----------



## Gepard (7. August 2009)

Meine Güte, zu heiß, zu kalt, warum seid ihr Biker geworden
Fahre bei jedem Wetter egal ob´s pisst oder schneit, ok letzten Winter bei -25 Grad hab ich sogar mein Gesicht bis auf die Augen zugebunden weils die Backen etwas Gefrierbrand hatten


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

naja, ich versuche ca 70% mit dem Rad zu fahren, heisst wenn es Hund und Katzenregnet 

, das Kettenöl gefriert 

 oder ich erst den Weg freischippen 

 muss nehme ich den ÖPNV


----------



## maverick65 (7. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja, ich versuche ca 70% mit dem Rad zu fahren




Immer diese Weicheier.. 


ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄhhhhhhhhhhhhm, öhhhhhhhhhh... Ich habe heute auch das Auto von Frauchen für den Arbeitsweg benutzt. Ausrede: ich bin platt, kaputt, K.O.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich ist morgens neun, und da mußte ich diesen Sommer nur ganz selten Kurzarm, statt ärmellos tragen!



*PAH*, Poser


----------



## Sharkman (12. August 2009)

Tach zusammen,

also so wirklich viele Bilder eurer "Arbeitsgurken" oder bikes sind ja nicht zu sehen 

Zeigt doch mal her, was ihr so habt


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. August 2009)

Also meins ist ein Cube LTD 3 (mein Arbeitswegrad)
Das Bild war vom Urlaub.


Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gepard (12. August 2009)

Das wär dann mal meins. Bitte in dreckig vorstellen, bin jetzt zu faul, ein Pic zu machen


----------



## raccoon78 (13. August 2009)

Mahlzeit , 

ich spiele jetzt seit einem halben Jahr mit dem Gedanken mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Mich schreckt nur die Strecke doch etwas. Einfach mit dem Auto 45 Km, mit dem Bike dürften es sicherlich einige Km mehr sein.

Ich suche noch nach einer Möglichkeit den Hinweg einzusparen und nur den Heimweg mit dem Bike zu bestreiten. Bisher allerdings ohne Erfolg

Bei der Gelegenheit, kennt jemand ne schöne ruhige Strecke von Mörfelden nach Bensheim? Möglichst ohne quer durch die Stadt (egal welche) zu müssen?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## wombel007 (13. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mal eine Frage.

Ich arbeite in Dietzenbach und fahre ab und zu die Hälfte mit dem Fahrrad, da 40km von Kelkheim aus mir etwas zuviel sind und ich nicht die Zeit habe.
Und zwar wie schon einmal beschrieben fahre ich bis Neu-Isenburg BhF und dann Straße-Wald und so weiter über Gravenbruch (Hotel) vorbei wieder in den Wald Richtung Dietzenbach.

Kennt jemand einen Weg von Kelkheim nach Neu-Isenburg?
Vielleicht irgendwie am Flughafen vorbei oder wie fährt man da am besten.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## wombel007 (13. August 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ,
> 
> ich spiele jetzt seit einem halben Jahr mit dem Gedanken mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.
> Mich schreckt nur die Strecke doch etwas. Einfach mit dem Auto 45 Km, mit dem Bike dürften es sicherlich einige Km mehr sein.
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich habe auch 40km zufahren.
Habe mir eine Heckgepäckträger bei eeee ersteigert und fahre die Hälfte mit dem Auto und den Rest dann mit dem Fahrrad.
Habe mir einen Punkt ausgesucht wo ich das Auto Abstellen kann, ( am besten in einem Wohngebiet).
Nehme das Fahrrad runter und fahre los zur Arbeit, Abends wieder mit dem Rad zurück, aufschnallen und Heim.
Klappt perfekt 
Mann muss ja nicht die ganze Strecke fahren, wenn man möchtet kann man die Fahrrad Kilometer ja ausweiten.

Sorry einen Weg von Mörfelden nach Bensheim kenne ich leider nicht.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## raccoon78 (13. August 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Auto auf halber Strecke hatte ich auch schon, allerdings will ich mir halt die Umzieherei und das Duschen sparen. 
Mal schauen, wenn´s mich mal packt probier ich´s einfach mal


----------



## wombel007 (13. August 2009)

"Umzieherei und das Duschen sparen."
Wenn du eine Lösung hast dann teil Sie mir mal mit 

ist doch kein Problem wenn man auf der Arbeit eine dusche hat.
Leg dir eine Hose und T-Shirt/Hemd auf die Arbeit, gehe schnell Duschen und zieh dich um sind 10min. 

Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, fahrrad zufahren ohne zu schwitzen 

Grüße
Marcus 




raccoon78 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Auto auf halber Strecke hatte ich auch schon, allerdings will ich mir halt die Umzieherei und das Duschen sparen.
> Mal schauen, wenn´s mich mal packt probier ich´s einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (13. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> "Umzieherei und das Duschen sparen."
> Wenn du eine Lösung hast dann teil Sie mir mal mit
> 
> ist doch kein Problem wenn man auf der Arbeit eine dusche hat.
> Leg dir eine Hose und T-Shirt/Hemd auf die Arbeit, gehe schnell Duschen und zieh dich um sind 10min.



Wir haben hier allerdings nur eine Sammeldusche von unserer ehemaligen KFZ Werkstatt, dort dann "bürofein" zu werden ist so eine Sache


----------



## valium97 (13. August 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier allerdings nur eine Sammeldusche von unserer ehemaligen KFZ Werkstatt, dort dann "bürofein" zu werden ist so eine Sache



Das geht schon!!! Habe zwei Anzüge und diversen Kram (T- Shirts, Krawatten, Schuhe, usw.) in der Firma geparkt und dusche auch in der Produktion, wo jeder rein kann...

Und die Strecke teile ich auch auf zwischen Auto und Rad, allerdings werfe ich es einfach in den Kombi!


----------



## wombel007 (13. August 2009)

valium97 schrieb:


> Das geht schon!!! Habe zwei Anzüge und diversen Kram (T- Shirts, Krawatten, Schuhe, usw.) in der Firma geparkt und dusche auch in der Produktion, wo jeder rein kann...
> 
> Und die Strecke teile ich auch auf zwischen Auto und Rad, allerdings werfe ich es einfach in den Kombi!


 

Das geht schlecht bei meinem kleine Corsa B


----------



## valium97 (13. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Das geht schlecht bei meinem kleine Corsa B



Wo ein Wille ist...

Ich hatte auch ewig Gründe, warum ich nicht fahre und seit ich damit angefangen habe kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, es wieder sein lassen zu müssen! Da nerven tage wie gestern und heute, an denen ich schlicht verschlafen habe, endlos!!!


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ,
> 
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit, kennt jemand ne schöne ruhige Strecke von Mörfelden nach Bensheim? Möglichst ohne quer durch die Stadt (egal welche) zu müssen?
> ...



Wie wäre es mit dieser Darmstadt-Umfahrung?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wmbnedwnjkrttkcs


----------



## raccoon78 (14. August 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser Darmstadt-Umfahrung?
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wmbnedwnjkrttkcs



Hey, das sieht richtig gut aus, evtl. noch für meine Bedürfnisse leicht zu "verbessern" aber als Grundlage genial. 
Danke 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das NAVI dazu (mit Karten, wären um die 4 verschiedene wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist mir das zu stressig).

Die Strecke muss ich an nem Wochenende mal näher in´s Auge nehmen.


----------



## Andreas (14. August 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das NAVI dazu (mit Karten, wären um die 4 verschiedene wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist mir das zu stressig).
> 
> Die Strecke muss ich an nem Wochenende mal näher in´s Auge nehmen.



Ja, an so ein Navi kann man sich gewöhnen. Ich habe meine Strecke auch um Trails optimieren können, die auf keiner Karte zu sehen sind. Zu Hause am PC habe ich die Route immer wieder angepasst.


----------



## raccoon78 (14. August 2009)

Mal was anderes zum Thema.

Wie halten es den diejenigen unter Euch die eine längere Strecke auf die Arbeit fahren mit dem  Futtern?

Wenn ich mir das gerade auf meine Entfernung so überlege wäre das ja 2x fast Marathon Kurzdistanz.

Ich hab irgendwie bedenken mir da einen Hugerast zu fahren (morgens auf nüchternen Magen los und Abends dann nach dem Arbeitstag und der Fahrt am Morgen wieder Heim).


----------



## Speedskater (14. August 2009)

Ein gut trainierter Sportler kann ca. 1,5 Stunden bei intensiver Belastung (Renntempo) die Energie aus den Glykogenspeichern der Muskulatur beziehen. Danach ist Fettverbrennung angesagt, was nur noch mit niedrigerem Puls funktioniert. Kommt also bissel auf die Belastung an. Wenn man einen Gegner trifft mit dem an der anaeroben Schwelle Rennen fährt muss man hinterher bissel mehr Kohlehydrate einwerfen. Man muss auch beachten wie lange die Nahrung im Magen verweilt, bis sie an den Darm abgegeben wird. Erst dann steht die Energie zur Verfügung. Z.B. Pasta benötigt 6 h, Bananen je nach Reifegrad 2-4 h. Und nicht vergessen bei intensiver Belastung den Verlust an Mineralstoffen Natrium, Magnesium, Calcium usw wieder auffüllen. So viel zur Theorie.

Ich Frühstücke morgens vor dem Start bissel was, in der Firma dann einen Apfel und 2 Bananen. Mittags gibst dann die Radfahrer-Portion Pasta und um das Gewicht zu halten ein Eis. Das reicht um sich auf dem Nachhauseweg im Taunus über den Feldberg zu verfahren.
Und abends dann ein paar Scheiben Brot und ganz wichtig Isotonische Getränke (Bier).


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2009)

Bei allem was unter 40 km/1,5 h Fahrzeit ist nehm ich nix zu essen mit. Nur was zu trinken. Morgens die 25 Kilometerchen mit nüchternem Magen sind kein Problem. Dann hab ich ja auf der Arbeit zwischendurch was gegessen so dass die Heimfahrt auch gut läuft.
Wenn sich die Heimfahrt geplant auf so 80-90 km verlängert dann ess ich ne halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt noch extra was Kalorienreiches (Kekse, Schoki). Dann hab ich noch einen Riegel oder ein paar Kekse im Rucksack für unterwegs falls wir den Fernblick mit seinen kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (14. August 2009)

Mal was anderes zum Thema.

Wie halten es den diejenigen unter Euch die eine längere Strecke auf die Arbeit fahren mit dem Futtern?

Wenn ich mir das gerade auf meine Entfernung so überlege wäre das ja 2x fast Marathon Kurzdistanz.

Ich hab irgendwie bedenken mir da einen Hugerast zu fahren (morgens auf nüchternen Magen los und Abends dann nach dem Arbeitstag und der Fahrt am Morgen wieder Heim). 

Also da ich Wechselschicht habe, ist das ganz unerschiedlich.
Fahre ich morgens um 05.00 Uhr los, dann habe ich zuvor einen kleinen Miclhreis, etwas Quark oder Joghurt + Kaffee zu mir genommen.
Auf der Arbeit sehe ich dann schnell zu, dass ich zwei Brötchen mit nem frischen Kaffee runterspüle.
Mittags esse ich dann zu Hause.

Zur Mittagschicht fahre ich (je nach Sreckenwahl) gegen gegen 11.00 Uhr los, habe da aber spät gefrühstückt, so dass es reicht. Der Hunger kommt erst gegen 15.00 Uhr, wobei ich da dann auch nur ne Kleinigkeit esse.
Nach der Mittagschicht, wenn ich zu Hause bin, überkommt mich aber oft der Heißhunger 
Nachtschicht ist auch nicht viel anders, vorher noch gegessen, aber nach´m Dienst morgens zu Hause nur ne Kleinigkeit (s. Frühstück vor Frühschicht, jedoch ohne Kaffee).

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich so 20- 25 km zur Arbeit fahre, diese aber auf Minimum 6 km reduzieren könnte (direkter Weg durch die Stadt). Die 6 km werden aber nur gefahren, wenn ich nachher noch wo hin muss oder ich deutlich länger machen musste (was selten vor kommt).

Aber 25 km nüchtern muss ich mal testen, wie das so ist.


----------



## safe (16. August 2009)

Also, ich steh' so morgens um 4:30 auf, frühstücke eine Scheibe Brot, ein, zwei Tassen Kaffe, schwinge mich so um 5:15 aufs rad, fahr 14km durch die Stadt, sortiere ein bisschen Post, mach dann nochmal so um 7 Uhr rum ein zweites Frühstück mit mehr Brot und einem Stück Obst (normalerweise Apfel oder Banane).
Zwischen 8 und 9 geht's dann wieder mit dem Fahrrad raus, je nachdem wie schnell ich fertig werde, dann nach Feierabend, meistens so zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr, die 14km wieder zurück, und dann guck ich mal in Kühlschrank was sich so anbietet, da hab ich immer Heißhunger..

Bis jetzt hab ich weder zu- noch abgenommen. Ich halte meine 65kg eigentlich schon seit ich 16 bin, egal was ich mach


----------



## Sharkman (31. August 2009)

Na Leute und mit- Rad- zur- Arbeit- fahrende- Fraktion,
merkt ihr es auch? Der Herbst kommt immer näher....
Die Blätter werden zahlreicher, der feuchte Duft hängt schon in der Luft und die letzten Tage war es ja echt kühl......

Aber heute moch mal schön warm und ich werde mich gleich auf machen und extra Kilometer dran hängen


----------



## mkolb (31. August 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Na Leute und mit- Rad- zur- Arbeit- fahrende- Fraktion,
> merkt ihr es auch? Der Herbst kommt immer näher....
> Die Blätter werden zahlreicher, der feuchte Duft hängt schon in der Luft und die letzten Tage war es ja echt kühl......
> 
> Aber heute moch mal schön warm und ich werde mich gleich auf machen und extra Kilometer dran hängen



Blätter zahlreicher ? Wo, am Boden ? Habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Aber es ist morgens langsam saukalt, kein kurzes Shirt mehr, brauche langsam lange Hosen. Dann ist es dunkel, brauche Licht, der Nebel kommt inzwischen auch wieder ...
Aber ist frisch, schön frisch, nicht mehr so stickig heiß.
Ich bin noch onTour, 3-4 x die Woche, a 2 x 35 km ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Helius-FR (31. August 2009)

Habt ihr alle Büro Job´s oder müßt ihr "Richtig" Arbeiten ?
Hier werden ja Strecken angegeben... 

Ich selbst habe nur gemütliche 5,40 km eine Strecke.


----------



## mkolb (31. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Büro Job´s oder müßt ihr "Richtig" Arbeiten ?
> Hier werden ja Strecken angegeben...
> 
> Ich selbst habe nur gemütliche 5,40 km eine Strecke.



Bürojob am PC. Da kann ich mich immer gut erholen


----------



## Sharkman (1. September 2009)

@mkolb
Ja, ich meine die Blätter am Boden. Auch so fällt mir auf, dass es irgendwie schnell geht mit der Braunfärbung der anderen Blätter. Aber hast recht, ist kühl, aber auch wieder klare Luft (ja auch hier im Ruhrpott).
Und das Licht fährt auch immer mit, am MTB. Noch lasse ich die Stadtgurke im Keller, aber bald wird´s wieder matschig und da kommt sie raus

@ Helius- FR
Was verstehst du unter "richtig Arbeiten"? Also unter Tage nicht, sondern Wechselschicht, teils draußen, teils am Rechner. Wieso, die 35 km sind doch da ein schöner Ausgleich 
Ich fahre selber nur ~ 2o km


----------



## Surfmoe (1. September 2009)

Jetzt fahr ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.. sind zwar nur 6km One way.. aber mit meiner "Rennmoehre" sinds mind. gefuehlte 10.. Es funktionieren nicht alle gaenge, so dass es teilweise viel zu leichtgaengig ist und es knarzt und klappert an allen Ecken und Enden.. zu schnell geht eh nicht, dann versagen die Bremsen.
Mein Cube ist allerdings noch nicht hier (arbeite im Moment in Genf), da waere fuer die Berge sicherlich besser geeignet, dann wuerden die 6 kmnicht mehr 25 Min, sondern nur noch 10 oder so dauern 
Aber gut, bald kommt der Regen und die Dunkelheit, dann taugt das Cube eh nicht mehr..


----------



## Sharkman (1. September 2009)

Warum taugt das Cube dann nicht mehr? Rüste es doch auf oder um. Steck- oder feste Schutzbleche und ne anständige Lampe. Ginge auch Nabendynamo. Machen doch viele.

Ich bekommen am Wochenende eine alte Hardtailgurke, die ich mir auch für ein schlechwetterrad umrüsten werde.
Meine Stadtgurke kommt an ihre Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (1. September 2009)

Das Cube ist aber auch mein Hauptwochenendrumfahrrad, dann muesste ich staendig umbauen. Ausserdem muss ich mein Arbeitsrad auch oft nach der Arbeit noch nutzen, um z.B. in die Stadt zu fahren.. da will ich das Cube nicht stehenlassen (ist ja erst ein Jahr alt). In Genf wird so ziemlich alles geklaut und wenn nicht geklaut, dann zumindest zerstoert. 
Ansonsten haette ich gerne auch ein aelteres Hardtail genommen und umgeruestet, aber dazu fehlt mir Momentan das Geld (die UN bezahlt ihre nicht festangestellten Arbeitskraefte doch relativ mau und die Wohnungen in Genf sind teuer und meine Urlaubswuensche zahlreich)... Aber ich vermute fast mir geht die Muehle bald so auf den Keks, dass ich doch was umrueste oder das Cube nehme (zumindest, wenn ich weiss, dass ich es nicht abstellen muss).


----------



## Sharkman (3. September 2009)

Also bei uns im Ruhrgebiet wird auch ne Stadtgurke gestohlen 

Und der Rest, freut ihr euch durch´n Regen zu gurken? Bei uns regnet es und die Trails aber auch die Wege durch die Parks sind schön nass 
Aber man merkt, dass die Schönwetterfaher weniger werden, somit sind die Radweg wieder leerer


----------



## Surfmoe (3. September 2009)

Mich hats heute auch ein wenig eingenieselt, aber der richtige Regen kam in etwa grad, als ich mein Buero betreten hab (Glueck gehabt )

In Genf wird auch alles geklaut,a ber bei so ne Stadtgurke bin ich nicht so betruebt wie bei meinem Cube und der finanzielle Schaden ist auch wesentlich geringer..


----------



## Sharkman (18. September 2009)

So, gestern mein zum Stadtrad umgebautes MTB abgeholt. Ist ein Hardtail der Fa. "Bulls", mit festen Schutzblechen und Nabendynamo. Gestern dann noch die Conti Vertical 2.3 gegen Schwalbes Marathon Plus ATB in 2.0 getauscht.
Wenn´s fertig ist, also Tacho noch dran, anderen Sattel, dann stell ich´s mal hier vor.
Ansonsten genießt das herrliche Herbstwetter allerseits


----------



## Sharkman (18. September 2009)

So, hier ist es


----------



## maverick65 (18. September 2009)

Tacho, Lampen, Nabendynamo, Bimmel und Schutzbleche alles ok ! Aber eine Felgenbremse kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich fahre bei Wind und Wetter, bei jeder Temperatur. Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr auf schlechte Bremsen die fummelig einzustellen sind, bei Nässe und Kälte nicht wirklich funktionieren. Alles im Vergleich zu Scheibenbremsen. Meine Meinung: die billigste hydraulische Scheibenbremse selbst mit kleinsten Scheiben ist JEDER Felgenbremse überlegen. Der Gewichtsunterschied mit kleinen Scheiben ist auch nicht der Rede wert. Mein neues Speedbike Scott SUB 10 habe ich wegen den Scheibenbremsen gewählt.
Einiges schon geändert: Schifter + Antrieb (außer Kurbel) XT, Scheiben XT, Sattelstütze Thomson, Sattel Ritchey Comp, Sattelstützenklemme Titan schlappe 6,9 Gr., Züge gekürzt, Hydraulikleitung gekürzt, DEORE-Pedale, SRAM Force Kurbel mit 2 Blättern das Große fette 54 Zähne. 11,2 Kg mit Pedale und Hörnchen gegenüber 12,8 ohne Pedale. Guggst du hier: 






Grüße und alles gute an die "Katze + Mann"...

Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (19. September 2009)

Gude Mav,
wenn ich mein Rad dagegen so anschaue ist das ein Vergleich wie zwischen einem DH Bike und einem Rennrad!
Bei gelgenheit muss ich meins auch mal ablichten und hier einstellen.
Das fährst du aber doch nicht im Winter, oder?
Gruß
Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2009)

Wenn kein Schnee liegt werde ich damit auch im Winter fahren. Ansonsten nehme ich ein anderes mit Piekern.


----------



## Meister Alex (19. September 2009)

Ich werde zum Winter hin die Big Apple gegen Explorer tauschen.
Das sollte für meinen Weg reichen...
Gruß
Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (20. September 2009)

Gude,
hier wie angekündigt das momentane Arbeitswegrad.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. September 2009)

ich würde auch gerne öfters mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren, doch ich bin zu faul dazu.


----------



## Meister Alex (20. September 2009)

... momentan ist es leider die einzige Möglichkeit mal auf dem Bike ztu sitzen.
Wenn ich dann mal wieder auf dem Fully Platz nehme ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar!

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## safe (20. September 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann mal wieder auf dem Fully Platz nehme ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar!



Haha, ich sitze auf der Arbeit für ein paar Stunden auf nem Postrad (vollgepackt ca. 90~100kg, Rahmen wie ein Cityrad, also total schwammig, Bremse trotz Trommel total wirkungslos). Was meinst du wie ich mich fühle wenn ich nach Feierabend auf mein 13kg Fully steige


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. September 2009)

wahrscheinlich gesellt sich zur faulheit noch die bequemlichkeit, denn die letzten ausritte fanden stehts auf der kati statt.

in kw36 saß ich allerdings alle drei werktage auf meinem rr-oldie. damit lief es zwar flott wie schmidts katze, doch die automobilen haben mich zwischen f und ni arg bedrängt.
das ist nichts für eine eher ängstliche person wie mich.


----------



## Sharkman (20. September 2009)

@maverick65
Also ich fahre ebenfalls bei JEDEM Wetter mit´m Rad zur Arbeit. Habe allerdings an den Arbeitsrädern immer die HS11 oder HS33 den Scheibenbremsen vorgezogen. Ich muss sagen in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Belägen (ich habe die roten Gummis), und regelmäßiger Felgenflanken- Pflege, kann ich mich nicht beklagen (insbesondere bei der HS33).
Bei Scheibe hätte ich Angst das Vorderrad in den Ständer zu stellen oder das gequietsche bei Regen würde mich nerven.
Wie gesagt, beim Arbeitsrad. 
An meinem "richtigen" MTB habe ich auch Scheibe (je 180er), aber das wird auch hauptsächlich bei schönem Wetter bewegt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## safe (20. September 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Bei Scheibe hätte ich Angst das Vorderrad in den Ständer zu stellen



ich würde sowieso NIE auf die Idee kommen irgendein Rad in einen Ständer zu stellen.. Die sind der reine Tod für jederard Felge, egal ob mit oder Scheibe. Ich versteh sowieso nicht was das für einen Unterschied machen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkman (21. September 2009)

So weit wie möglich vermeide ich es auch, das Rad in den Ständer zu stellen, aber manchmal ist der Stunk vorprogrammiert, wenn´s an der Wand/ Hausmauer lehnt.
Ich rede ja auch hier vom Stadt-/ Allwetterrad, wo ich nicht so sehr auf die Macken achte. Klar, beim anderen schon eher


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr auf schlechte Bremsen die fummelig einzustellen sind, bei Nässe und Kälte nicht wirklich funktionieren. Alles im Vergleich zu Scheibenbremsen. Meine Meinung: die billigste hydraulische Scheibenbremse selbst mit kleinsten Scheiben ist JEDER Felgenbremse überlegen. Der Gewichtsunterschied mit kleinen Scheiben ist auch nicht der Rede wert.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, meine Avid SD7 hat immer super funktioniert. Würde ich der HS33 immer vorziehen.
Ich habe sie am Schmuddelwetterbike nur durch eine Scheibe ersetzt, weil der Verschleiß der Felgen bei Schmuddelwetter einfach nervig ist.


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2009)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe sie am Schmuddelwetterbike nur durch eine Scheibe ersetzt, weil der Verschleiß der Felgen bei Schmuddelwetter einfach nervig ist.




Daran hatte ich ja noch nicht mal gedacht, hatte auch nicht sonderlich hochwertige Laufräder in der alten Felgenbremse-Version. 
Sorry wenn ein falscher Eindruck entstanden ist. Ich will die Felgenbremsen nicht verteufeln, nur meine Meinung, meine Erfahrungen rüber bringen wollen.
Ich bin mal neben einem RR´ler nebenher gefahren mit ca. 30 Km/H auf eine Kreuzung zu. Wir uns gegenseitig ohne Worte bissi angestachelt, was denkt ihr wer später gebremst hat und trotzdem eher zum stehen gekommen ist. Ok ok ich übertreibe gerade ein wenig . Zumindest die Hälfte davon könnt ihr glauben. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Gepard (23. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich ja noch nicht mal gedacht, hatte auch nicht sonderlich hochwertige Laufräder in der alten Felgenbremse-Version.
> Sorry wenn ein falscher Eindruck entstanden ist. Ich will die Felgenbremsen nicht verteufeln, nur meine Meinung, meine Erfahrungen rüber bringen wollen.
> Ich bin mal neben einem RR´ler nebenher gefahren mit ca. 30 Km/H auf eine Kreuzung zu. Wir uns gegenseitig ohne Worte bissi angestachelt, was denkt ihr wer später gebremst hat und trotzdem eher zum stehen gekommen ist. Ok ok ich übertreibe gerade ein wenig . Zumindest die Hälfte davon könnt ihr glauben.
> 
> Gruß Mav


Liegts viell. an den nur halb so breiten Reifen des RR´lers, die wesentlich weniger Bremskraft übertragen können?!? Ganz ehrlich, beide Systeme haben Ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2009)

Wenn man Felgenbremse mit Scheibenbremse vergleichen will, sollte der restliche Aufbau gleich sein, besonders die Reifen. 
Bei normaler Nutzung, wie auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bietet die Scheibenbremse gegenüber einer V-Brake (z.b. Avid SD7) keinen Vorteil. Um an das Gewicht von ca. 600 g einer V-Brake für 50 Euro ran zu kommen muss man mit einer Scheibenbremse schon einigen Aufwand treiben. 
Der einzige Grund eine Scheibenbremse für den Arbeitsweg zu montieren war für mich der erhöhte Verscheiß der Felgen bei Schmuddelwetter auf nicht asphaltierten Radwegen.


----------



## Sharkman (23. September 2009)

> Der einzige Grund eine Scheibenbremse für den Arbeitsweg zu montieren war für mich der erhöhte Verscheiß der Felgen bei Schmuddelwetter auf nicht asphaltierten Radwegen.


[/QUOTE]

 Sehe ich genauso


----------



## viergewinnt (2. Oktober 2009)

*Herbst ist entgültig da...*

Ich habe es anhand der Blätter und Kastanien auf den Wegen schon länger vermutet, aber als das Thermometer heute um kurz nach 6 nur 3° angezeigt hat, war es das erste mal Zeit für meine Winterjacke. Für die war es natürlich doch noch etwas warm, aber wenigstens war nicht mal an frieren zu denken ;-)


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2009)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> *Herbst ist entgültig da...*
> 
> Ich habe es anhand der Blätter und Kastanien auf den Wegen schon länger vermutet, aber als das Thermometer heute um kurz nach 6 nur 3° angezeigt hat, war es das erste mal Zeit für meine Winterjacke. Für die war es natürlich doch noch etwas warm, aber wenigstens war nicht mal an frieren zu denken ;-)



Ich bin heute auch mit Blick auf die Sonne nur in Longsleeve los.. meine Finger sind immer noch relativ kalt.. der Rest ist inzwischen wieder warm


----------



## Sharkman (15. Oktober 2009)

Also hier im Ruhrgebiet ist es die letzten Tage- wie woanders wahrscheinlich auch- a.....kalt morgens um 5. Wow. Da kann man ja scho nbald die Kälteschutzcreme für´s Gesicht rauskramen, denn bei -1,5 Grad ist das schon kalt. Aber dafür schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (15. Oktober 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Also hier im Ruhrgebiet ist es die letzten Tage- wie woanders wahrscheinlich auch- a.....kalt morgens um 5. Wow. Da kann man ja scho nbald die Kälteschutzcreme für´s Gesicht rauskramen, denn bei -1,5 Grad ist das schon kalt. Aber dafür schön



Ist in Genf nicht anders... dazu noch bisschen Bise mit Boeen bis zu 50 km/h, da werden aus den 3 Grad gefuehlte -2... argh..


----------



## Andreas (15. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie wurde der Herbst übersprungen. Von 18 Grad sommerlichen frühmorgen Temperaturen im September gleich in den 0 Grad kalten Winter.


----------



## Surfmoe (15. Oktober 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Irgendwie wurde der Herbst übersprungen. Von 18 Grad sommerlichen frühmorgen Temperaturen im September gleich in den 0 Grad kalten Winter.



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## viergewinnt (15. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ist in Genf nicht anders... dazu noch bisschen Bise mit Boeen bis zu 50 km/h, da werden aus den 3 Grad gefuehlte -2... argh..



vielleicht stelle ich mich ja irgendwie dumm an, aber ist das nicht ein lokales Forum Frankfurt und Umgebung ? 

Aber ich freue mich natürlich über jeden, auch internationalen Beitrag...

PS: was kommt denn als Kälteschutzcreme aufs Gesicht? 

Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal durchfahren, nachdem mich letzten Herbst eine Karnbeinbruch außer Gefecht gesetzt hat.


----------



## Surfmoe (15. Oktober 2009)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> vielleicht stelle ich mich ja irgendwie dumm an, aber ist das nicht ein lokales Forum Frankfurt und Umgebung ?
> 
> Aber ich freue mich natürlich über jeden, auch internationalen Beitrag...
> 
> ...



Oopps.. wie bin ich den hierreingeraten.. dann verzieh ich mich wieder... 
Aber wenn ich in FFM bin mit dem Zug, bin ich fast zu Hause..


----------



## Sharkman (16. Oktober 2009)

> PS: was kommt denn als Kälteschutzcreme aufs Gesicht?



Müsste ich nachsehen, wie die Creme heißt wenn du´s genau wissen willst. Hatte ich mal in der Apotheke gesehen, ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber sie ist auch sehr ergiebig. Und wie gesagt, kommt auch nur bei Minusgraden oder knapp darüber drauf.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (16. Oktober 2009)

Sharkman schrieb:


> Müsste ich nachsehen, wie die Creme heißt...


Melkfett 

Bei dem Bisschen Kälte hilft allerdings eine einfache Hautcreme oder ein Buff.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. Oktober 2009)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> PS: was kommt denn als Kälteschutzcreme aufs Gesicht?





Calendula Wind und Wettercreme aus der Apotheke oder dem Reformhaus.
Wichtig sie ist ohne Wasser hergestellt.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## viergewinnt (16. Oktober 2009)

Also zur Not einfach die Wind- und Wettercreme wenn man die eh vom Nachwuchs im Haus hat?


----------



## Sharkman (17. Oktober 2009)

> Bei dem Bisschen Kälte hilft allerdings eine einfache Hautcreme oder ein Buff.



Klar, wenn man um 12 Uhr Mittags fährt sicherlich 



> Wichtig sie ist ohne Wasser hergestellt.


   

Sonst friert einem noch das Grinsen ein


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Sharkman,

so is it, so ein Grinsen kann ganz schön weh tun 

@ viergewinnt,

genau die vom Nachgewuchs meinte ich.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen. Ich fahre ja nicht im Winter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, da es mir morgens um 7 h für 25 km nach Frankfurt zu kalt ist. Um diese Zeit kann ich Kälte noch nicht vertragen. 

Dennoch habe ich dieses Jahr im März & April schon recht früh die ersten Touren zur Firma gestartet. Nur vom Mai bin ich gar nicht begeistert  

Aber es kann ja nur besser werden ...


----------



## mkolb (31. Mai 2010)

Hi, morgen beginnt wieder die Aktion "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit" von AOK + ADFC.
Jeder darf mitmachen. Jeder gewinnt, indem er Rad fährt.
PS: Die Saison beginnt am 1.1. und endet am 31.12.  ... 

Tschau
Martin


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab´s getan!!!

Nach einem Jahr rumüberlegen habe ich mich heute endlich getraut und bin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren 

Ok, der Kauf eine GPS Gerätes hat dazu beigetragen ( ohne hätte ich mich vermutlich etliche Male verfahren).

47 Kilometer bei 135 Hm ( mein Negativrekord) und knapp 2:15 Stunden.
Ich fand´s toll.

Bin jetzt nur mal gespannt wie ich wieder nach Hause komme 

Ich habe allerdings beschlossen das jetzt öfters zu machen.


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s getan!!!
> 
> Nach einem Jahr rumüberlegen habe ich mich heute endlich getraut und bin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren
> 
> ...



Mein Glückwunsch!!!

Ich finde es super, dass sich immer neue Leute motivieren.
Dieses Jahr werde ich wegen des super Sommers wohl einen neuen Rekord einfahren, was die Fahrten zur Arbeit angeht.

2x 47km lohnen sich ja wirklich. Lass mich raten. Du fährst von Bensheim nach Frankfurt? Zumindest von der Entfernung würde es passen.

Trotz der wenigen Höhenmeter ist es bestimmt ein Trainingseffekt, wenn man das öfters hintereinander macht.


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juli 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> 2x 47km lohnen sich ja wirklich. Lass mich raten. Du fährst von Bensheim nach Frankfurt? Zumindest von der Entfernung würde es passen.



Bensheim - Mörfelden (aber nur übers Feld ohne viel Strasse, daher ist es etwas mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Bensheim - Mörfelden (aber nur übers Feld ohne viel Strasse, daher ist es etwas mehr)



Ja das ist ein ganz schönes Zick-Zack fahren. Aber besser als Strasse. Mörfelden liegt auch auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit. Dann kommt Du bestimmt auch durch Worfelden.


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juli 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein ganz schönes Zick-Zack fahren. Aber besser als Strasse. Mörfelden liegt auch auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit. Dann kommt Du bestimmt auch durch Worfelden.



Ich fahr drum herum


----------



## Andreas (3. August 2010)

Kleiner Scherz am Rande:

Anbei die neue Feinstaubplakette 5 die fächendeckend ab 2012 im Rhein-Main-Gebiet eingeführt werden soll.







Ab 2014 gilt dann nur noch diese Plakette.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (7. August 2010)

Ich habs mal probiert, 18 km von Neuenhain zum 4.Revier FFM.....durchs Gallus, Nied, Sossenheim. Fast nur Asphalt....macht keinen Spass und ich muss um halb fünf aufstehen...


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (10. August 2010)

ich bin auch relativ regelmäßig mit dem radl zur arbeit unterwegs. fahre von butzbach nach gießen (~21km/strecke). die strecke besteht hauptsächlich aus straße und asphaltierten feldwegen, aber auch ein wenig wald ist dabei (wenn auch nur ~6km). benötige ziehmlich genau 1h (habs auch schon in 40min geschafft, aber ich war dann auch geschafft).

da ich im schichtdienst arbeite versuche ich die fahrten beim kurzen wechsel (d.h. heute spät, morgen früh) und während dem nachtdienst zu vermeiden. aber auch da gibts recht oft "gewollte ausnahmen"


----------



## MariaFrisch (10. August 2010)

Also mit dem Bike in einer Großstadt kommt man wesentlich schneller voran. Mit der U-Bahn paar Stationen fahren, danach zack.. und schwupps ist man da.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. August 2010)

Letztes Jahr mal irgendwann angekündigt, dieses Jahr tatsächlich Foto gemacht.

Arbeits- und Winterrad:





Und da ich mittlerweile das Bedürfnis verspüre, auf diesem Rad den Lenker etwas tiefer zu haben, fliegen die Spacer demnächst raus.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. August 2010)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, genau:

Hat da vielleicht von Euch einer eine Idee:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479360

Danke,

Gruss Uwe


----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man eigentlich so bescheuert sein bei DEM Wetter mit dem Rad auf Arbeit (Nachtschicht) zu fahren??!!

Weil man einfach Lust drauf hat... 

Gestern Abend sah meine kleine Mit-Dem-Rad-Zur-Arbeit-Welt noch ganz gut aus: nicht mehr soviel Schnee auf der Gasse (überwiegend Feldwege), tagsüber getaut, später ordentlich angefroren. Also ideal für Spikesreifen. 
In der Nacht ca. 5 cm Neuschnee und von gesamt 35 Km ungefähr 3 Km auf dem Heimweg geschoben. Na und? Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.























Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich Fahre ja auch noch.
Aber ich habe nur jeweils 5 km Hin/Zurück.

Das geht ja bei fast jedem Wetter.


----------



## trailjo (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey Maverick, sieht doch idyllisch aus! 
Und da letzte Bild wäre doch was für die Poison-Galerie: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276516


----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Gut erkannt und Danke für den Link, wußte nicht, daß es "Sowas" gibt.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

also ich spar mir das rumgeier auf der straße. hab echt keinen bock, bei dem wetter hauptsächlich straße zu fahren und dann unter autoräder zu kommen.
feldwege sind aufgrund der schneemenge derzeit nicht fahrbar, also warte ich auf tauwetter und von mir aus auch eis ...


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (21. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre auch nur zum dienst, wenn das wetter einigermaßen erträglich (fahrbar) ist, was im moment ja nicht wirklich gegeben ist. bin zwar kein schönwetterfahrer, aber schnee/-matsch ist dann doch zu viel des guten


----------



## scottiee (21. Dezember 2010)

es geht ja im prinzip alles nur dieses fakk wetter wie momentan is der letzte dreck. tagsüber tauts auf und regnet, nachts gefriert es wieder.

bin ma auf den verlauf der nächsten woche gespannt. die nächsten 3 tage tauwetter und dann gehts wieder deutlich in die minus gefilde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (29. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück arbeite ich in der Innenstadt. Sommer 7-15 minuten,Winter 14-20 minuten.
Fahre aber leider  einen Teil der  Strecke auf der Eschenheimer Landstraße :/


----------



## mkolb (29. Dezember 2010)

bin gestern auch gefahren, 35 km. Waldweg ging nichts, hatte es abends probiert, nur rumgeeiert.
Die seitlichen Radwege sind dicht, absolut nichts geräumt.
Habe jetzt zwar Spikereifen, aber wenn die Straße nur gering geräumt ist, kein seitlicher Streifen vorhanden ist, kolidiert man quasi mit den Autos. Teilweise fahren die in den Schnee, teilweise langsam hinterher. 

Davon abgesehen, habe jeweils 30 min länger gebraucht, also statt 1 1/2 dann 2 h. War mir jeweils dann doch zu viel.
Überlege, ob ich das weitermache. Macht ehrlich gesagt, keinen Spaß mehr.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## mkolb (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo, bin heute wieder gefahren. Die Straßen waren bei 9 Grad Plus (!!!) recht frei, nur auf Brücken war auf einmal noch Eis. Heftig. Aber dank Spikes locker und sicher drübergekommen, nichts gerutscht. Mit den normalen Reifen hätte es mich wohl hingelegt.
Dann durch den Wald versucht. Konnte ich abhaken. Der erste Teil an einem Parkplatz war durch Autos festgefahren und vereist, danach durch Traktoren richtige Traktorspuren und viel Matsch. Ging nichts. Aber die Spikes waren auf dem Eisteil sehr stabil. Bin etwas zurück, zu Fuß, war verdammt glatt. Die Spikes rutschten gar nicht.
Bin von den Teilen voll begeistert. Bin zwar auf der freien Straße etwas langsamer, die sind lauter, aber dafür sicher unterwegs.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## ZJGuy (18. Januar 2011)

... wenns ja abends nicht so früh dunkel würde ...

Ich bin zwar auch gut mit Chinalampen und B&M ausgerüstet, aber 75 min (bei dem Wetter und Matsch bestimmt 100min) quer durch den Wald von Neu-Isenburg nach Hanau - Wolfgang ist nicht so mein Ding.

Und neben den Strassen auf den Fahrradwegen zu fahren? Naja, wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig ...


----------



## mkolb (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo ZJGuy,
ich fahre auch durch Deine Region, von Seligenstadt über Rodgau - Neu Isenburg nach Frankfurt.
Ich habe einen Narbendynamo am MTB incl. Supernova-Lampe. Habe supergutes Licht und düse regelrecht durch die Wälder. Gestern war noch schöner Nebel, da sieht man kaum, wohin man fährt. Aber gut, daß ich mein Navi an hatte, so wußte ich, wann ich abbiegen musste 

Mir macht es sogar viel Spaß bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald zu fahren. Manchmal hört man es seitlich rasseln, mal einen Uhu ... hat was !!!

Tschau
Martin


----------



## bjoernsworld (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Martin!

Was für ein Navi verwendest Du am Fahrrad?? ICh benutze / misshandele meinen FR305. Klappt soweit ganz gut, ich brauche ihn in der Regel auch nur um zu sehen wann ich abbiegen muss. Ich fahre auch von Rodgau nach Frankfurt (Höchst).

Gruß
Björn


----------



## mkolb (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
ich habe ein Garmin 550t. Nehme ich normalerweise nur zum MTB-Fahren, auf langen Touren, aber in der Dunkelheit ist es schon nett, wenn ich 
- sehe, wann ich bei Nebel abbiegen muss
- wie schnell ich fahre, weil der Tacho nicht beleuchtet ist.
Ob das Navi daheim rumliegt oder ich dabei habe, ist ja egal. Ist natürlich etwas "oversized", kenne ja den Weg. Macht aber mehr Spaß.
Tschau
Martin


----------



## bjoernsworld (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Martin!

Ja, Du hast schon Recht. Ist ein schönes Gimick. Aber ich freue mich immer wenn ich die gefahrenen Strecken online nochmal ansehen kann.
Welche Software verwendest Du?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## mkolb (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
zum Planen nehme ich MagicMaps, soweit es unsere Region ist.
Habe jetzt noch http://www.gpsies.com kennengelernt. Das ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn ich vor allem im Alpenraum plane.
Ansonsten nehme ich noch sehr gerne Google-Earth, bzw. Google-Maps zum Anschauen. Google-Earth ist auch in 3D, also sehr interessant.
Tschau
Martin


----------



## bjoernsworld (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Martin!

Gpsies ist nicht schlecht! Für die normalen "Arbeits- und Einkaufsrouten" verwende ich auch oft den hessischen Radroutenplaner. GPX erzeugen und ab auf den FR305. Klappt auch immer ganz gut.
Wohin fährst Du nach Ffm?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
ich fahre von Seligenstadt über Jügesheim nach Steinberg. Von dort über Gravenbruch nach Neu-Isenburg. Dort geht es an der Straßenbahn entlang nach Ffm. Weiter geht es über die Eisenbahnbrücke über den Gallus und Emser Brücke zur Theodor-Heuss-Allee. Bin etwas gegenüber der Messe, ca. 35 km.
Es gäbe eine etwas kürzere Strecke über Sachsenhausen, Goetheturm, Heussenstamm, aber Sachsenhausen + Heussenstamm ist nicht gerade schön. Der Wald dazwischen ist schon fein.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## bjoernsworld (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Martin!

Ja, eine schöne Strecke. Ich fahre von Hainhausen über Rembrücken nach Heusenstamm (Strasse). In Heusenstamm fahre ich denn in den Wald, an der Müllverbrennung vorbei, Gravenbruch und Neu-Isenburg, Isenburger-Schneise am Stadion vorbei und dann zur Bulau??? um dann durch das ehemalige Mainbett/Schwanheimer Düne zum Industriepark. Sind 32km.
Wenn ich keine Eile habe fahre ich auf dem Heimweg regelmäßig auch mal am Mainufer bis Steinheim oder Hainstadt und fahre dann über die Fasanerie zurück nach Rodgau. In der Regel mache ich dass aber nur nach dem Nachtdienst wenn am Main noch nicht so viel los ist.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## mkolb (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
war jetzt in Ffm auf der Zeil und normalerweise wäre ich dann am Main entlang zu rück. Aber wegen dem Hochwasser bin ich durch Sachsenhausen durch, zur Sachsenhausener Warte, dann rüber zum Goetheturm (bis dahin eben Straße; nicht so dolle). Aber dann wird es richtig schön, abwärts durch den Wald bis zur Müllverbrennungsanlage und rüber nach Heussenstamm, am Scherbelino vorbei. Also ähnl. wie bei Dir. Weiter durch Heussenstamm und über Rembrücken zurück durch Weiskirchen nach Seligenstadt.
Also, einiges ist parallel oder ähnl.
Ich fahre morgens gegen 6 Uhr los, bin dann gegen 7:30 Uhr in Ffm (gelegentlich auch mal etwas später, wegen der Bettanziehungskraft). Abends fahre ich meistens gegen 16:15/16.30 Uhr zurück.
Sind wir ggf. schon zusammen gefahren, kleine Stücke ? Treffe öfters andere und fahre mit denen, die auf dem selben Weg sind. Finde sowas immer ganz nett.
Manchmal trifft man andere, die Entgegenkommen, auch immer nett.
Ich variiere meine Strecke von Jahr zu Jahr, teilweise einfach auch so, wie es passt. 
Ist ja auch einfach Trainingsstrecke, nicht nur reiner Arbeitsweg.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## bjoernsworld (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Martin!
Ich glaube wir haben uns noch nicht gesehen. Morgens bin ich in der Regel ab 3:30Uhr unterwegs. Muss gegen 5:00Uhr in Höchst sein... Abends fahre ich in der Regel um 18:30Uhr nach Hause. Zum Nachtdienst fahre ich mit dem Rad in der S-Bahn. Die Nacht ist schon so lange genug, dann reicht es wenn ich die Strecke nur 1x fahre.
Aber ich bin so faul geworden. Bin lange nicht mehr gefahren und merke wie sehr ich eingerostet bin. Dieser blöde Schnee! Wenn ich einfach mal ne Runde drehen will stört mich das nicht! Aber wenn ich morgens um 4:00Uhr irgendwo im Wald liege. Nein, das geht gar nicht.
Ich denke ab Anfang Februar werde ich wieder richtig loslegen.
Die Kondition muss wieder aufgebaut werden.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## mkolb (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
im Wald und auf allen Wegen ist kein Schnee mehr vorhanden. Alles frei, seit über 1 Woche. Kannste also jetzt wieder fahren. Habe inzwischen auch meine Spikereifen wieder gegen normale Stollenreifen gewechselt. Wege sind gut zu fahren, nach Regen könnte es leicht schmieriger sein, daher noch Stollen.
Die Straßensligs kommen erst wieder im frühen Sommer drauf, wenn überhaupt. Fahre derzeit wieder richtig gut, macht viel Spaß. Ist natürlich etwas frisch, manchmal recht kühl, aber abends genau richtig. Bin letzte Woche sogar wieder mit kurzer Hose gefahren, bei ca. 12-14 Grad.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## wap (19. Januar 2011)

mkolb schrieb:


> Aber wegen dem Hochwasser bin ich durch Sachsenhausen durch, zur Sachsenhausener Warte, dann rüber zum Goetheturm (bis dahin eben Straße; nicht so dolle).


Bist du die Darmstädter Landstr. hochgefahren?
Wenn du das nächste Mal aus der Stadt kommst, dann probiere ab Ecke Mörfelder/Darmstädter mal den Wendelsweg aus, der ist um einiges schöner und wird recht schnell "grün".

Grüße
wap


----------



## mkolb (19. Januar 2011)

ja, bin die Darmstädter Landstraße hoch, dann aber an der Warte links rein und zum Goetheturm. Dort ist ja der Wendelsweg. Ich hatte den Weg einfach spontan genommen, nur auf die Navi-Karte geschaut, nichts geplant gehabt.
Ansonsten meide ich ja diese Ecke, weil zuviel Stadt ...
War nur vorher Hochwasser gugge ... also Hochwasser-Tourist ...


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Januar 2011)

mkolb schrieb:


> Hallo ZJGuy,
> ich fahre auch durch Deine Region, von Seligenstadt über Rodgau - Neu Isenburg nach Frankfurt.
> Ich habe einen Narbendynamo am MTB incl. Supernova-Lampe. Habe supergutes Licht und düse regelrecht durch die Wälder. Gestern war noch schöner Nebel, da sieht man kaum, wohin man fährt. Aber gut, daß ich mein Navi an hatte, so wußte ich, wann ich abbiegen musste
> 
> ...



Ja, 

ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl das wenn ich warte bis es Abends wieder lange hell ist ich wahrscheinlich irgendwie versauere ...

Normalerweise fahre ich als kleine Strecke von Grossauheim los, und versuche so wenig wie möglich die Landstrassen zu benutzen (siehe GPX http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jmdyzrgepwoazcfw) 

Ich könnte aber auch am Main entlang fahren, dazu bräuchte ich momentan aber dann eher Schwimmer statt der Pedale 

Im Sommer liebe ich aber dann meine grosse Strecke: Florstadt nach Neu - Isenburg (immer schön der Nidda entlang). Vielleicht probiere ich diesen Sommer auch mal eine Alternative von Hammersbach aus, ist mal was anderes ...

Aber egal, ich glaube ich muss mich einfach nur mal aufraffen und die Strecke nach Grossauheim oder am Main entlang im Dunkeln ausprobieren. Gute Leuchten habe ich ja genug.

Wobei ich mir die ganze Zeit auch schon mal ein Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo aufbauen / bestellen wollte. Kann man immer gebrauchen ...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## viergewinnt (13. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mann, das Laub auf dem Weg und die Dunkelheit auf dem Weg ins Büro sind wohl klare Anzeichen, daß der Sommer mal wieder rum ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. Oktober 2011)

Welchen Sommer meinst Du? 

Ich konnte zum Glück im September/Oktober noch ein paar Mal zur Arbeit fahren, damit die Gesamtstatistik nicht so traurig aussieht...


----------



## Basti1812 (18. Oktober 2011)

Aloa! 
werd auch immer für leicht alternativ begabt gehalten, weil ich mich auch noch freue, das es mir gelungen ist aus den 18km einfach 30km zu machen. Das heisst dann Tageslaufleistung 60km. Die erkältungsstatistik gibt mir aber recht. da steht ne riesengroße "0". 
Wenn Schnee und eis liet, dann fahr ich nicht, dann wirds zu gefährlich. man liegt ja doch schneller auf der Seite als einem lieb ist.


----------



## mkolb (18. Oktober 2011)

Basti1812 schrieb:


> Wenn Schnee und eis liet, dann fahr ich nicht, dann wirds zu gefährlich. man liegt ja doch schneller auf der Seite als einem lieb ist.



mit normalen Reifen ... klar. Aber: Habe seit dem Frühjahr Spike-Reifen. Damit geht das wieder supergut, soweit es Straße ist. Im tiefen Schnee kann man natürlich nicht damit fahren.
Ist mir mit Spikes sogar sicherer als per Auto oder zu Fuß auf Glatteis.
In Frankfurt sind die Leute im Januar teilweise rumgeeiert, obwohl zu Fuß.


----------



## goncha (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Weg mit Bike zur Arbeit ist bei mir Pflicht, und nach Büroschluss steht einer ausgiebigen Feierabendrunde nichts mehr im Weg.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf diese Jahreszeit...
hier kommt endlich wieder einmal die Beleuchtung zum Einsatz.


----------



## mkolb (18. Oktober 2011)

genau, um 6 Uhr mache ich noch meine Nightbike, fast täglich. 
Der Weg sieht in der Nacht schließlich ganz anders aus, fast wie eine neue Strecke.
... und wenn es dann noch seitlich aus dem Gebüsch raschelt und ggf. so eine kleine Wildsau den Weg kreuzt ... uiiiiii


----------



## Basti1812 (18. Oktober 2011)

@mkolb. hab schon ein paar meter, die ich mitten in FFM zurücklegen muss. und da wegen Fremdgeschussel auf die schnauze fallen? nee, erst wenn mittem Heizwagen, der schnee wech iss. Aber noch isses schick draussen und radeln macht noch spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (18. Oktober 2011)

@Basti1812: Gerade in Ffm bin ich froh, bei Schnee/Eis mit Spikes zu fahren. Ich arbeite auch in Ffm und es hat mich schon öfters böse hingelegt.
Mit Spikes bin ich zwar langsamer, der Reifen ist langsamer, aber so stabil.
Im Januar/Februar war mal morgens überraschend alles vereist. Auf dem Gehweg konnte man wegen der Glätte nicht mehr gehen, es gab auch sonst viele Eisplatten. Ich war froh, daß ich mit den Spikes unterwegs war und nicht rutschte.


----------



## Basti1812 (18. Oktober 2011)

was kostet denn so ein spikereifen?


----------



## mkolb (18. Oktober 2011)

google mal nach "ice spiker" von Schwalbe.
Es gibt den mit 2 Reihen und mit 4 Reihen Spikes.
Ich habe den Pro mit 4 Reihen


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2011)

sowohl ice spiker als auch ice spiker pro haben "4 reihen" spikes , nämlich auch seitliche für besseren kurvenhalt ...

der pro ist ein faltreifen, er ist teurer, leichter und hat spitze spikes (auch ein paar mehr als der normale, aber nicht entscheidend)

der ice spiker ist ein draht reifen. günstiger, schwerer und andere spikes.

beide sind voll eis- und hartschnee tauglich. im weichen schnee gehts damit genauso gut/schlecht wie mit allen anderen reifen.

fahre auf dem arbeitsbike die draht-version, fürs mtb hab ich mir die pro gegönnt. da kann man auch mal leichter bei plattfuß wechseln ...

snow stud heißt glaube ich der von schwalbe mit den wenigen spikes. würde aber immer zum ice spiker mit den vielen spikes greifen 

conti hatte auch mal was mit spikes ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ice Spiker sind cool


----------



## goncha (18. Oktober 2011)

mkolb schrieb:


> genau, um 6 Uhr mache ich noch meine Nightbike, fast täglich.
> Der Weg sieht in der Nacht schließlich ganz anders aus, fast wie eine neue Strecke.
> ... und wenn es dann noch seitlich aus dem Gebüsch raschelt und ggf. so eine kleine Wildsau den Weg kreuzt ... uiiiiii



 bin auch schon morgens um 6 Uhr im heimischen Forst unterwegs, dabei sind die vielen Augen am Wegesrand eher von Rehen und anderen Kleintieren.
  Den Kontakt mit den Wildschweinen habe ich meist in der Abenddämmerung.

  Hier schreiben einige schon von Schnee und Eis
   ich genieße erst einmal das schone bunte Laub, und dann 
  kommen auch irgendwann die Spikes drauf.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Erste Schneeschuhtour ist gemacht und Schneebiken hatte ich auch schon


----------



## goncha (18. Oktober 2011)

@mzaskar
heute gegen 19 Uhr aus dem Wald und dass mit Regen.

Mit Schnee sind wir hier noch nicht so weit


----------



## viergewinnt (21. Oktober 2011)

Sommer war doch die Paar Tage zwischen dem frühen Herbst im July/August und dem frühen Wintereinbruch Anfang Oktober, oder?? ;-)

Überlege dieses Jahr auch auf Spikes umzusteigen, fahre ca. 30 km ins Büro primär über asphaltierte Feld und Radwege. 

Da man dieses Jahr seit Mitte Januar fahren konnte, sieht die Gesamtstatistik gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Olibiker (10. November 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,

fahre jetzt auch 4mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 
Wie sieht es denn bei Eis und Schnee aus? Kann man sich auf Spikereifen wirklich verlassen?
Fahre zu 90% Radwege die morgens um halb 7 noch nicht geräumt sind.
Habe mal im Ausverkauf den Conti Spike Claw mit 240 Spikes günstig erstanden. Der liegt seit 2 Jahren im Keller und soll nun diesen Winter zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (10. November 2011)

Habe mittlerweile 90 km einfachen Weg zur Arbeit, so dass das Thema mit dem Rad zur Arbeit leider ausfällt


----------



## mkolb (10. November 2011)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> fahre jetzt auch 4mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.
> Wie sieht es denn bei Eis und Schnee aus? Kann man sich auf Spikereifen wirklich verlassen?
> ...



Hi,
wenn Du durch tiefen Schnee fahren willst, wird das kaum gehen.
Ist schon geräumt, vom Vortag und es ist nur wenig Schnee drauf, aber ggf. Matsch und Eisplatten, dann sind die Spikes gut.
Am Besten ausprobieren, dann siehste was so geht. Hatte das im letzten Jahr auch gemacht. Bei tiefem Schnee (10-20 cm) ging im Grunde nichts mehr.
Bei Schneematsch oder plattgefahrenem Schnee, waren die Spikes perfekt, besser als zu Fuß.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## viergewinnt (15. November 2011)

Heute das erste Mal Minustemperaturen gehabt (-5°) als ich los bin. Wer fährt denn alles das Jahr durch?


----------



## mkolb (15. November 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal Minustemperaturen gehabt (-5°) als ich los bin. Wer fährt denn alles das Jahr durch?



gestern -5, heute -3, morgen -1, übermorgen +1 ... es wird wärmer


----------



## MissQuax (15. November 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal Minustemperaturen gehabt (-5°) als ich los bin. Wer fährt denn alles das Jahr durch?



Heute morgen -4° C auf dem Arbeitsweg - Sichtweiten von unter 20 m, dann hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit auch noch vom frierenden Nebel lauter Eiskristalle auf der Brille - war der totale Blindflug!


----------



## dnM (15. November 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal Minustemperaturen gehabt (-5°) als ich los bin. Wer fährt denn alles das Jahr durch?



ich fahr durch. Hab mir aber jetzt erstmal neue Winterstiefel bestellt. Spikes brauch man zwar eigetnlich nur paar Tage, aber zum Reifenwechseln bin ich zu faul und so bleiben die drauf, sobald sie mal drauf sind. Kann man auch als Cardio sehen


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

fahre auch durch und werde morgen mal die spikes montieren. sicher ist sicher. und drauf bleiben die dann bis irgendwann im märz wahrscheinlich ...


----------



## Burgermeister (15. November 2011)

ey habt ihr kein auto?????


----------



## viergewinnt (15. November 2011)

ja schon, das Auto hat aber auch eine Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (15. November 2011)

Burgermeister schrieb:


> ey habt ihr kein auto?????



Bist Du schon mal in Frankfurt und Umgebung mit dem Auto zur Arbeit gefahren? Dann weißt Du, dass Du mit dem Bike schneller bist. 

Ich radel immer mit erhobenem Mittelfinger an den Autoschlangen vorbei.


----------



## Burgermeister (15. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich radel immer mit erhobenem Mittelfinger an den Autoschlangen vorbei.


 

stinkefinger? pass ma auf dass dir niemand den hier macht


----------



## mkolb (15. November 2011)

Burgermeister schrieb:


> ey habt ihr kein auto?????



klar, aber Parken ist Frankfurt ist schlimm. Davon abgesehen, brauche ich noch ca. 700 km per Rad, bis ich mein Jahresziel erreicht habe.
Und: Nur Weicheier fahren nur Auto.

Hatte heute Abend auch Sichtweiten unter 10 m gehabt, hatte dann ständig "Hallo" gerufen, da ich kaum noch was im Neben + Dunkelheit gesehen habe.
Morgen nehme ich wieder Navi mit aufs Rad, damit ich sehe, wo ich abbiegen muß. Im Nebel ganz praktisch.
Schnee ist glücklicherweise noch keiner in Sicht. Die Spikes mache ich dann aufs Fully, wenn das hoffentlich bald aus der Werkstatt zurückkommt (Dämpfer wurde eingeschickt).

Meine Grenze liegt bei -5 Grad, also ging gestern und heute noch. Unter 5 Grad, dann geht ab ca. 20-25 km die Kälte durch die Klamotten, dann sind die letzten km eine Höllenqual und bin kurz vor dem Erfrieren.
Bis wieviel Grad fahrt ihr ?

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Speedskater (15. November 2011)

Burgermeister schrieb:


> stinkefinger?



Welch blöses Wort. 



Burgermeister schrieb:


> pass ma auf dass dir niemand den hier macht



Keine Panik, ich pass schon auf, dass mich niemand doored.


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

bin schon bis ca. -12 gefahren. ab -5 ist es für mich einfach nur kalt und die steigerung auf -10 merk ich irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich. hab aber auch nur 11 km und 25 min bis ins warme, viel länger wollte ich bei solchen temperaturen dann auch nicht fahren ...


----------



## goncha (16. November 2011)

Verdammt, musste heute aus betrieblichen Gründen auf 
das Auto zurückgreifen..

.. dass ist so was von ärgerlich, und dass bei schönen -4°
und klarer Sicht.

Spikes sind bei mir auf einem 2ten Lauradsatz, somit 
stelle ich nach bedarf um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heusenstammer (16. November 2011)

Ganze Männer fahren doch das Ganze Jahr durch

Bin auch bei -15 Grad und Kälter unterwegs, allerdings habe ich nur eine gute halbe Stunde einfach.
Am Wochenende werde ich zum ersten mal meine Spikes Reifen vorne und hinten drauf montieren.
Mal schauen wie sie sich Fahren lassen.
Habe Snow Stud von Schwalbe. Hoffentlich war das die richtige Entscheidung. War eine Empfehlung durch mein Fahrradhändler da ich hauptsächlich Waldautobahn und Waldlandstraßen fahre.

Gruss
Heusenstammer


----------



## cleiende (16. November 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal Minustemperaturen gehabt (-5°) als ich los bin. Wer fährt denn alles das Jahr durch?



Moi. Sofern ich nicht wie so oft dienstlich unterwegs bin. 
HG -> Kronberg

Aber Spikes brauch ich da fast nie.


----------



## goncha (16. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich radel immer mit erhobenem Mittelfinger an den Autoschlangen vorbei.


 

So etwas mache ich zwar nicht, aber da ich im heimischen Fort ein stück parallel zu A5
fahre, ist es mir eine Freude regelmäßig an den stehenden Autos vorbeizufahren,
und meine Lupine sorgt sowieso für Aufregung.


----------



## viergewinnt (16. November 2011)

mkolb schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, brauche ich noch ca. 700 km per Rad, bis ich mein Jahresziel erreicht habe.



Was für ein Jahresziel hattest Du denn?

Mir fehlen noch 140km zu meinem Mindestziel von 2500km.


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2011)

Dann will ich mich doch auch einmischen...
Habe seit dem 01. April auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Sind 20Km pro Tag und fahre meisst mit dem Crosser. Fahrten bei -5°C habe ich auch schon hinter mir und mal gucken, bis wie viel ich durchhalte... 
Für den Winter habe ich mir eine VAUDE Trenton Hose gekauft. Ist einfach angenehmer die 10Km mit dem Rad zu rollen. 

Und so sieht das aus, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahren:


----------



## viergewinnt (18. November 2011)

auch nicht schlecht.... einige brauchen auch einfach kein Auto...

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkultur/0,1518,795725,00.html


----------



## TiJoe (21. November 2011)

Heusenstammer schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich zum ersten mal meine Spikes Reifen vorne und hinten drauf montieren.
> Mal schauen wie sie sich Fahren lassen.
> Habe Snow Stud von Schwalbe. Hoffentlich war das die richtige Entscheidung. War eine Empfehlung durch mein Fahrradhändler da ich hauptsächlich Waldautobahn und Waldlandstraßen fahre.



Über Erfahrungswerte würde ich mich freuen.

Bei mir steht der Kauf eines Satzes Spikereifen noch aus und ich bin noch unentschlossen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2011)

Ich fahre mit den Ice Spiker von Schwalbe. Es ist schon lustig wenn alle rumrutschen und du mit den Spikea an ihnen vorbei ziehst 

Richtig gut funktionieren sie auf Eis, Morgens auf angefrorenen Brücken, festgefahrenem Schnee. Auf Asphalt geht es ganz passable. Das monotone Geräusch wirk schon fast beruhigend . Bei losem Schnee etc, sind sie nicht besser / schlechter wie andere Reifen.

Ich fahre die Drahtversion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Ice Spiker von Schwalbe. Es ist schon lustig wenn alle rumrutschen und du mit den Spikea an ihnen vorbei ziehst
> 
> Richtig gut funktionieren sie auf Eis, Morgens auf angefrorenen Brücken, festgefahrenem Schnee. Auf Asphalt geht es ganz passable. Das monotone Geräusch wirk schon fast beruhigend . Bei losem Schnee etc, sind sie nicht besser / schlechter wie andere Reifen.



 Dito

Zu ergänzen wäre noch, dass sie auf sehr glatten, harten Untergründen (Felsen, harte Wurzeln etc.) hinsichtlich der Haftung mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind.

Ab und zu verliert man mal einen Spike. Es gibt aber Ersatz-Spikes und ein Werkzeug um selbige in den Reifen einzusetzen. Das Fahren auf Asphalt tut der Haltbarkeit keinen Abbruch. Generell sind die Ice Spiker sehr langlebige Reifen.


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2011)

generell würde ich noch abschließend zu den reifen mit möglichst vielen spikes raten.
der snow stud ist sicher besser als nix bei glätte, aber meiner meinung nach sollten mehr spikes auch deutlich mehr halt bieten, vor allem in kurven ...
der ice spiker als draht ist schon super, als pro version dann faltbar (besser bei einem platten, da leichter zu wechseln) und leichter ...

fahre selbst den ice spiker auf dem stadtrad (seit einer woche drauf) und den pro dann im gelände ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (21. November 2011)

Ok,ok Jungs, ihr habt mich überzeugt!

Wenn alle den gleichen Reifen empfehlen, dann wird wohl was dran sein!

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Infos!

Ein Satz Ice Spiker wird bestellt...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Heusenstammer (21. November 2011)

Hallo TiJoe, hallo zusammen,

gerne schreibe ich hier im Forum meine Erfahrungen mit den Snow Stud von Schwalbe. Nun ich erzählte ja schon Anfangs das mir der Winterreifen mit Spikes von meinem Fahrradhändler empfohlen wurde.
Erfahrungen damit ist wohl zu viel gesagt.
Ich fahre zwar schon ein paar Jahre mit dem Mountainbike, habe aber erst seit letzen Samstag die Spikesreifen.
Frage mich nur warum ich nicht schon früher auf die Winterreifen kam....
Bin jetzt erstmal groß am Einfahren von den Reifen -- ca. 40 Km auf Asphalt. Ich nehme an bis zum ersten "Eis" werden sie gerade Eingefahren sein. Naja es kann auch ganz schnell gehen. Ich hätte sie eigentlich gefühlsmäßig schon früher aufgezogen, doch ich habe sie erst letzten Dienstag bekommen.
Im Moment während dem Einfahren der Reifen bin ich etwas am experimentieren mit dem Luftdruck. 
Heute Morgen bin ich erstmal erschöpft in der Firma angekommen
Es ist schon eine kleine Umstellung von Sommerbereifung auf Winterreifen. Man braucht hier viel mehr Kondition.
Ich bin halt auch keine 20 mehr

Ansonsten ist der Ice Spiker bestimmt auch ein sehr guter Reifen.
Leider hat der Snow Stud hier im Forum einen schlechteren Stand gegenüber den anderen Spikereifen -- ob das alles so stimmt werde ich genau untersuchen

Mein Arbeitsweg besteht aus:
50 Prozent Waldautobahn
30 Prozent Waldwege 
20 Prozent Straße

und nur dafür brauche ich den Snow Stud.
Nicht für Rießen Sprünge, nicht für`s Eislaufen auf dem See und auch nicht für´s  Eisspeedway. 

Viele Grüße 
Heusenstammer


----------



## TiJoe (21. November 2011)

Heusenstammer schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsweg besteht aus:
> 50 Prozent Waldautobahn
> 30 Prozent Waldwege
> 20 Prozent Straße



Hhhmmmm, so sieht mein Weg eigentlich auch aus...

Gruß  Joe


----------



## Heusenstammer (21. November 2011)

Guten Abend TiJoe, hallo zusammen!

@TiJoe:
....möchte dich jetzt nicht verunsichern mit den Spikesreifen!
Bei mir ist es so ---  je mehr ich darüber lese welchen Reifen gut für mich ist, desto verwirrter wurde ich.
Der Snow Stud kann man auch sehr gut fahren wenn es trocken ist und nicht nur bei Glatteis. Ich glaube dabei wurde der Spikereifen sogar führend getestet.
Wenn ich mich jetzt nochmal entscheiden würde, hätte ich den dennoch den Ice Spiker gekauft. Da er wahrscheinlich bei Blitzeis und bei vereiste Stecken doch besser greift als der Snow Stud.

Wichtig ist jedenfalls das man einen Spikereifen im Winter fährt. Wir haben zwar nicht jeden Tag mit Glatteis zu kämpfen, aber wenn es bei uns mal Glatt wird, bin ich heilfroh das ich solch einen Reifen am Bike habe. 

Viele Grüße 
Heusenstammer


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2011)

nun ja, wenn ihr mich fragt, ist die eiswahrscheinlichkeit auf trails im wald erst mal am geringsten. das kommt erst viel später bei tauwetter in verbindung mit nachtfrost. am ehesten muss man jetzt auf asphalt mit eis rechnen. es reicht ein kurzes stück weg, dass zufällig aufgrund seiner lage besonders anfällig für eisbildung ist. da kann der rest der strecke noch lange eisfrei sein ... aber bevor es mich dann auf der kleinen brücke oder in der einen kurve im offenen feld etc. zerlegt zieh ich lieber etwas früher die dinger drauf und nehme den hohen rollwiderstand sowie den geräuschpegel gerne in kauf. immerhin spart das meist das weg freiklingeln, weil fussgänger sich schon frühzeitig nach einem umdrehen ...


----------



## TiJoe (23. November 2011)

Heusenstammer schrieb:


> @TiJoe:
> ....möchte dich jetzt nicht verunsichern mit den Spikesreifen!
> Bei mir ist es so ---  je mehr ich darüber lese welchen Reifen gut für mich ist, desto verwirrter wurde ich.



Ging mir eigentlich ähnlich!

Allerdings bin ich gestern kurz entschlossen zu den Kronberger Bike-Händlern gefahren und habe mir ein Satz "Ice Spiker" gegönnt! 

Jetzt bin ich zumindest materiell ausgestattet und kann mich auf schlechtes Wetter freuen! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Heusenstammer (23. November 2011)

....ich habe schon so einige Fahrradfahrer fallen sehen. Und das sah sehr oft nicht gut aus 
Am schlimmsten sind die Asphaltwege im Wald die plötzlich spiegelglatt wurden. 

An einem Wintertag habe ich bei spiegelglatter Fahrbahn mal ein Fahrradfahrer an mir vorbei flitzen sehen. Ich dachte ist der den Wahnsinnig so schnell zu fahren   und schaute schon gespannt auf ihn wann er ausrutscht und hoffte das er sich nicht allzu schwer verletzt. Das kann nicht gut gehen dachte ich, doch er fuhr wie bei einem Sommertag ganz lässig und ich staunte nur
Damals vor einigen Jahren wusste ich noch gar nicht das es Spikesreifen gibt.


Gruss
Heusenstammer


----------



## RedRum05 (23. November 2011)

...also -2°C waren heute Morgen schon sportlich. Nachdem ich die letzten Tage immer bei ca. 5°C gefahren bin muss ich mich erstmal an die nebligen Minustemperaturen gewöhnen.

Da ich ausschließlich auf der Straße unterwegs bin sehe ich noch keine Verwendung für Spikereifen - belehrt mich eines Besseren


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2011)

also ich bin der meinung, wenn autoscheiben zufrieren, kann es auch auf den straßen glatt werden. gerne an exponierten lagen wie brücken oder freie flächen, wo wind ins spiel kommt.

raureif war die tage schon standard. das kann in kurven schon zum wegrutschen führen. grundsätzlich wird es auf glattem belag immer dann gefährlich, wenn man bremsen und/oder lenken muß. solange man alleine auf der piste ist und niemanden ausweichen muß, geht es auch meistens gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Heute morgen war jede Menge Raureif. Raureif ist aber selbst mit Negativprofilreifen kein Problem.

Zum Thema Asphalt & Spikes & Glatteis hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir aus dem Dezember 2006 im Wetterlage Feldberg Fred:



wahltho schrieb:


> Na das grösste Abenteuer war es heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu kommen:
> 
> Bei mir ums Eck auf der Nebenstrasse auf Eis erstmal auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei die gerade frisch neubezogene Tune Speedneedle wieder verhunzt
> 
> ...


----------



## floggel (23. November 2011)

Ich fahre die Spikes schon seit sechs(?) Wochen ein und frage mich, in wie fern der Spikeverlust nachlässt. Anfangs habe ich natürlich sehr vorsichtig beschleunigt und gebremst. Nach einer Woche waren drei oder vier Ersatzspikes fällig, gestern nochmal drei nachgedrückt. Könnte aber aus Dummheit an einer Rolltreppe passiert sein (feine Querrillen und Bremse beim Schieben gezogen). Muss man damit rechnen regelmäßig Spikes nachzudrücken? Da Stadtschlampe nur Asphalteinsatz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Spikes gehen regelmässig mal flöten.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. November 2011)

Ich fahre schon die 2te Saison die Conti Spike Claw 240.

Liegen schon fertig montiert auf dem 2ten LRS im Keller, und warten auf Montage.

Sobald es schneit oder regnet ist es aber soweit - Einsatz!

Ich kann mich der Meinung von mzaskar nur anschliessen. Machen im Schnee keinen Sinn, es sei denn es befindet sich eine Eisschicht darunter.

Gibt einem nicht nur das Gefühl der relativern Sicherheit - diese ist auch da!

Allerdings: Sobald die Spikes jetzt einmal montiert sind, bleiben die auch bis fast zum Frühjahr drauf. Es sei denn es geht früher auf die 15°C zu ... 

Gruss


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2011)

achja, vorsicht beim Absteigen, es könnte glatt sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Absteigen ist das eigentliche Problem bei Glätte mit Spikes.

Ich bin mal mit 'nem Bike-Kumpel vor ein paar Jahren vom Fuxi Richtung Windeck hoch. Der Weg war richtig glatt. Ich hatte Spikes, er keine. Ich kam voran, er nicht. Meine Probleme begannen, als er meinte, wir müssten umkehren und ich w/ der Rodler, etc. die Füsse zum Wenden auf den Boden stellen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2011)

ich hab erst einmal mit spikes die traktion verloren, nämlich auf dem schotterweg vom windeck zum feldi hoch im steilsten stück. absteigen und wenden war da echt ne herausforderung. irgendwie hab ich es dann ohne sturz geschafft ...


----------



## powderJO (24. November 2011)

für radler in ffm: heute und morgen massive polizeikontrollen von radfahrern. rote ampeln besser nicht überfahren


----------



## TiJoe (24. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> für radler in ffm: heute und morgen massive polizeikontrollen von radfahrern. rote ampeln besser nicht überfahren



Machen wir doch nie!!! 



Thanx für die Info! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Andreas (24. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> für radler in ffm: heute und morgen massive polizeikontrollen von radfahrern. rote ampeln besser nicht überfahren



Am Main wurden vor drei Wochen Radfahrer ohne Licht von der Polizei abkassiert.


----------



## Heusenstammer (24. November 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Am Main wurden vor drei Wochen Radfahrer ohne Licht von der Polizei abkassiert.




finde ich richtig gut!
Die Geldstrafe müsste noch viel höher ausfallen!
Es gibt leider auch eine Menge Schulkinder die ohne Licht fahren. Vielleicht finden sie das so cooler. Ob das diesen Eltern egal ist wie ihre Kinder zur Schule kommen...... Verantwortungslos!

Gruss
Heusenstammer


----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2011)

Und was passiert, wenn man eine Dynamolampe ohne StVZO-Zulassung mit ca. 400 Lumen, Rücklicht, aber keine Reflektoren an seinem Sportgerät hat?


----------



## TiJoe (25. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn man eine Dynamolampe ohne StVZO-Zulassung mit ca. 400 Lumen, Rücklicht, aber keine Reflektoren an seinem Sportgerät hat?



Meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen nach passiert nichts!

Die Polizei ist doch bemüht Sicherheit zu schaffen und dahingehend tolerieren sie auch die etwas unkonformen STVO-Varianten.

Ein Bekannter von mir, welcher auch in Schulen die Fahrrad-Führerschein-Prüfung abnimmt, versucht immer wieder sinnvoll im Sinne der Verkehrssicherheit zu entscheiden.

Gruß Joe


----------



## viergewinnt (25. November 2011)

Bei unserem großen in der Schule hat vor 2 Jahren die Verkehrspolizei die Räder abgenommen und da wurden nicht StVO Konforme Lampen problemlos durchgewunken. Ich hatte schon damit gerechnet noch einen Dynamo und so einen Blödsinn ans Rad schrauben zu müssen, aber mit den Lampen sind Sie da wohl generell sehr kulant, solange die Reflektoren etc. dran sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Fahren ohne Licht in der Dunkelheit ist nicht nur gefährlich, sondern wird juristisch sogar als grob fahrlässige Handlung eingestuft.

Bei einem verschuldeten Unfall tritt dann u.a. auch die Haftpflichtversicherung nicht ein!!!

Ich war und bin immer entsetzt darüber, wie viele Eltern ihre Kinder im Dunkeln ohne Beleuchtung fahren lassen.

Die Räder meines Filius hatten immer eine festinstallierte Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo.


----------



## idworker (25. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Räder meines Filius hatten immer eine festinstallierte Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo.



....die er nie eingeschaltet hat, oder defekt war.

Tipp: Batterie-Stecklicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ....die er nie eingeschaltet hat, oder defekt war.
> 
> Tipp: Batterie-Stecklicht



wo der Akku immer dann leer ist, wenn man die Lampe benötigt


----------



## idworker (25. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> wo der Akku immer dann leer ist, wenn man die Lampe benötigt



......dank Indikator, kann das ja der Dad einmal die Woche checken...
Bei meinen Kid's (11 u. 15) funktioniert das schon einige Jahre problemlos...Schulweg einfach 3,5km und über'n Winter wird durchgefahren....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ....die er nie eingeschaltet hat, oder defekt war.



Die dank regelmässiger Kontrolle durch den Vater auch immer funktionsfähig war und tatsächlich dank entsprechender pädagogischer Maßnahmen durch den Vater auch regelmässig eingeschaltet wurde


----------



## viergewinnt (5. Dezember 2011)

die zweirädrige Fahrt heute Morgen lief besser als erwartet. Habe sogar unterwegs die Regenklamotten in den Rucksack gestopft weil es zu war wurde


----------



## goncha (5. Dezember 2011)

musste heute ausnahmsweise mit dem PKW zum Job,
denn die Transportmöglicht mit dem Bike sind doch begrenzt.

Nach diesem Regenwochenende sollte die Wetterprognose
für heute am Taunusrand, wechselhaft mit Regenschauern sein.

Wenn ich jetzt zum Fenster schaue, sehe ich strahlend blauen Himmel
mit Sonnenschein.
Nur bei der Heimfahrt hätte wohl der Wind den Trainingseffekt  erhöht.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2011)

NASS... NASS... NASS...
So sah die Fahrt heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit aus. Den Respekt der Arbeitskollegen hatte ich genauso, wie nasse Klamotten! Mir graut es ein wenig vor der Heimfahrt.


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> NASS... NASS... NASS...
> So sah die Fahrt heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit aus. Den Respekt der Arbeitskollegen hatte ich genauso, wie nasse Klamotten! Mir graut es ein wenig vor der Heimfahrt.



heimfahrt ist mir egal, auch wenn ich regen nicht gerne mag (schon gar keinen kalten regen )
bei der hinfahrt bin ich wählerischer und nehm an solchen tagen dann lieber das auto ...


----------



## Freeride79 (7. Dezember 2011)

Die SCHWEINE.....gestern hab ich so nen blöden, orangenen Blechkübel gesichtet, der Tonnen von Salz auf den Asphalt gehauen hat.... ich fahr trotzdem meine Winterschlampe....auch wenn es nur regnet.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Die SCHWEINE.....gestern hab ich so nen blöden, orangenen Blechkübel gesichtet, der Tonnen von Salz auf den Asphalt gehauen hat.... ich fahr trotzdem meine Winterschlampe....auch wenn es nur regnet.



Fahre Carbon... kann nicht rosten... 

Stimmt - Regen auf der Heimfahrt ist weniger schlimm. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Sonne! 
Fahre übrigens noch mit meinen Ultremo ZX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtra (7. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## Freeride79 (7. Dezember 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Fahre Carbon... kann nicht rosten...
> 
> Stimmt - Regen auf der Heimfahrt ist weniger schlimm. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Sonne!
> Fahre übrigens noch mit meinen Ultremo ZX



Carbon, statt Kondition ... Spaß...mein Renner ist auch aus Plastik, wird aber nur bei schönem Wetter bewegt. Das Salz ist auch weniger ein Problem für den Rahmen, eher für den Antrieb. Hab nach dem Winter so ziemlich alles erneuert....!


----------



## Heusenstammer (7. Dezember 2011)

...am schlimmsten ist es doch bei Regen und starken Gegenwind.
Man kommt kaum von der Stelle und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue.... oh je wie dunkel......


Und es pfeift..... der Wind, der Wind.....
Aber Egal wir sind ja Männer


----------



## Freeride79 (7. Dezember 2011)

Heusenstammer schrieb:


> ...am schlimmsten ist es doch bei Regen und starken Gegenwind.
> Man kommt kaum von der Stelle und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue.... oh je wie dunkel......
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch noch 25km vor mir...Wind tendenziell von schräg vorne


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Dezember 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Carbon, statt Kondition ... Spaß...mein Renner ist auch aus Plastik, wird aber nur bei schönem Wetter bewegt. Das Salz ist auch weniger ein Problem für den Rahmen, eher für den Antrieb. Hab nach dem Winter so ziemlich alles erneuert....!



War natürlich nur ein Scherz. Mein Arbeitsradl ist auch ein Eisenrad. 
Ich habe soeben eine Regenhose geordert


----------



## Heusenstammer (9. Dezember 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben eine Regenhose geordert



Heute Morgen hätte man wirklich eine gute Regenhose gebraucht.
Ich habe meistens das Glück. Ich fahre 400 Meter und dann fängt es an zu regnen. 
So naß wie heute morgen war ich noch nie als ich an meiner Arbeitstelle ankam. Bis auf die Unterhose musste ich alles wechseln
Zum Glück habe ich Wechselwäsche gehabt

Ein einziger Vorteil hat es aber:
Man härtet ab 

Ich war glaube ich in diesem Jahr keine Woche krank 
Gut für meine Krankenkasse 

Schönes Wochenende zusammen!
Heusenstammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NonoF (14. Dezember 2011)

so langsam trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, einiger meiner Kollegen wollen ihre Bikes einmotten.
Ich finde es super morgens im Dunkeln, leichter Sturm und leichter Regen durch Wald und Wiese zu eiern.
Montag und Dienstag mußte ich aus dienstlichen Gründen mit dem Auto fahren, aber morgen gehts wieder los, komme was wolle.

Die Spikes liegen auch schon bereit!


----------



## mkolb (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe diese Woche Urlaub, kann also mal relaxen, braucht der Körper auch. Davon abgesehen, habe ich meine Jahresziele erreicht, bin meine km gefahren, sogar etwas drüber.
Nächste Woche werde ich auch wieder fahren ... und ab dem 1.1. geht es eh wieder voll los.
Auch meine Spikes liegen bereit, aber die kommen aufs Fully, dann kann ich morgens je nach Wetterlage einfach das Rad wechseln.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## NonoF (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre im Winter mit dem Hardtail, das/der Fully ist eingemottet wegen Salz. Muß auch ein ganzes Stück Strasse fahren.
Wenn es friert kommen die Spikes drauf und fertig.


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

NonoF schrieb:


> Wenn es friert kommen die Spikes drauf und fertig.



mache ich auch so, allerdings friert es schon seit wochen immer wieder mal


----------



## NonoF (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja da hast Du Recht, ich meinte mehr so Dauerfrost.


----------



## maverick65 (15. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Wurst: nach Monaten schwerer Krankheit (Drücketismus und Faulerietis) endlich wieder mit´s Rad auf Arbeit und auf´m Rückweg 3,5°C Gegenwind und Regen. Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht


----------



## Freeride79 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad auch Abends mit Wind (25km/h Böen bis 52km/h) zu kämpfen. Komplette Strecke von 25 km frontal. Rückenwind würde Spaß machen


----------



## viergewinnt (15. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem mich der Muskelkater vom Laufen und die Fauleritis die Woche im Griff hatte habe ich das Rad gestern schon raus gestellt, Klamoten gepackt und als ich heute Morgen um 7:00 los wollte hat es wie aus Eimern geschüttet. Um 9:00 Uhr war der Himmel dann strahlend blau 
Jetzt nur nicht in die Winterpause verfallen...


----------



## NonoF (15. Dezember 2011)

Das war bei mir auch so, ist mir aber wurscht, geschwitzt, also nass bin ich nachher sowieso. Außerdem sind es nur 12km.


----------



## viergewinnt (16. Dezember 2011)

Und..... heute jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viergewinnt (16. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> generell würde ich noch abschließend zu den reifen mit möglichst vielen spikes raten.
> der snow stud ist sicher besser als nix bei glätte, aber meiner meinung nach sollten mehr spikes auch deutlich mehr halt bieten, vor allem in kurven ...
> der ice spiker als draht ist schon super, als pro version dann faltbar (besser bei einem platten, da leichter zu wechseln) und leichter ...
> 
> fahre selbst den ice spiker auf dem stadtrad (seit einer woche drauf) und den pro dann im gelände ...



OK, ich weiß ja daß das Thema schon ausgiebig diskutiert wurde, aber hat jemand (positive) Erfahrung mit dem Martathon Winter mit Spikes? Ich fahre über 25km Straße und habe nur 3km Waldweg zur Arbeit und suche wenn möglich Reifen mit geringem Rollwiederstand auf der Straße wenn es sich irgendwie vereinbaren lässt.


----------



## idworker (16. Dezember 2011)

ich fahre auf dem Winterbike den snow stud (Dezember-April) und kann nur positives berichten. Habe allerdings 80% Asphalt. Bei Eis und Schnee spiele ich mit der Luftdruck, um noch mehr Grip zu bekommen.


----------



## NonoF (16. Dezember 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Und..... heute jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs?




Ne ich nicht, liegt aber wirklich nur dran, dass meine Kollegen sich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt treffen und ich nach dem Dienst dahin will.

Keine Ausrede!!


----------



## goncha (16. Dezember 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Und..... heute jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs?


 
Selbstverständlich
es ist jedoch im Wald nicht ganz ungefährlich...
... herab stürzende Äste usw. 

Habe heute morgen schone umliegende Bäume umfahren bzw. übersteigen müssen.

einen Unfallfreien nach Hauseweg
wünscht


----------



## Heusenstammer (16. Dezember 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Und..... heute jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs?




...ja ich war heute natürlich auch unterwegs 
Heute Morgen bin ich zwar richtig schön nass geworden, aber bei Wechselkleidung in der Firma kein Problem.
Heute Nachmittag war der "Wind" schon etwas heftiger. Habe mit meinen Kollegen gescherzt und meinte wenn es zu schlimm wird werde ich mich an einem Baum festhalten 

Schönes Wochenende und einen erholsamen ruhigen 4. Advent.

Heusenstammer


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Dezember 2011)

Die schönste Begegnung heute Morgen:
Komme als "Schneemann" ausm Feld aufn Radweg, geht beim Autofahrer die Scheibe runter "Alter, du bist ja krank." und hat gelacht. War ein wunderschönes Fahren im Neuschnee. Freue mich schon auf den Heimweg durch den Winterwald


----------



## viergewinnt (20. Dezember 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Komme als "Schneemann" ausm Feld aufn Radweg...



Sehr geil. Wollte heute auch fahren, liege aber mit sämtlichen Erkältungssymptomen flach


----------



## goncha (20. Dezember 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wann es mich erwischt...

... entweder wegen glatt aud die Frxxxx
oder mit Erkältung im Nest.

Es bleiben auf jeden Fall die Feiertage zum
Erholen


----------



## Heusenstammer (20. Dezember 2011)

....ja heute Morgen hat es richtig Spaß gemacht im Schnee zu fahren


Gruss
Heusenstammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2011)

Gestern Abend (Mo nach der Spätschicht) überholt mich ein Roller (25´) mit 2 Personen drauf: "Ei, der hat ja mehr Licht als ich" (Radweg von Dorf zu Dorf. MJ 872 am Lenker gedimmt, P7 am Helm volle Pulle). Halbe Stunde später Autobahnzubringer mit leichtem Gefälle zum Radweg, beide Lampen 100% (niemand geblendet = es gibt relativ selten Geisterfahrer) fährt ein Auto meine Geschwindigkeit, Fenster runter und ruft: " Alter was hast´n du für Licht?"...Ich in Gedanken geantwortet: du hast meine hellste Lampe noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2011)

ic fahr jeden tag in die klinik sin 10-15min wegstrecke un es is eigentlich relativ wie warm oder kalt es ist, macht spass im schnee zu fahren, wenns regnet naja scheiss wetter aber mir egal, meine ledlenser leistet gute arbeit un joa passt scho seit oktober jetzt jeden tag.


----------



## Feierkater (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach grad Pause mit Arbeit-Radeln... von Bad Homburg zum Flughafen sind es doch gute 28km und das is mir jetzt zu kalt und nass.. *brrrr*

Ach ja ich hab keine Duschgelegenheit :-(


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Dezember 2011)

Gestern war der letzte Weg mit dem Rad zur Arbeit für dieses Jahr. Ab Montag wird dann regelmäßiger gefahren. Durch Hausumbau und Jobwechsel war dieses Jahr nicht so viel drin und ich kam auf magere 1210Km Arbeitsweg...

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## goncha (1. Januar 2012)

Bei mir geht es ab morgen wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit,
und dass bei sagenhaften  10° und leichtem Nieselregen..

an alle einen Guten Start in 2012


----------



## NonoF (1. Januar 2012)

Ich mach jetzt erstmal wieder die Spikes runter, bei 10 Grad plus und Spikes macht man sich nur zum Gespött der Leute.

Obwohl man die ja wohl einfahren muß, naja vielleicht lass ich sie doch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goncha (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie seid Ihr, die ersten Tage im neuen Jahr mit den besonders hier in Hessen herrschenden Wetterverhältnissen klar gekommen.

Bei mir war teilweise Schieben angesagt, sonst hätte mich der Wind vom Rad geholt. (Angriffsfläche biete ich ja auch genug)

Die Waldautobahn hatte ihre Tücken, denn umher liegende Bäume galt es zu umfahren bzw. zu übersteigen.

Spikes sind zwar kein Thema im Moment, aber über Regenreifen habe ich schon nachgedacht.

Eine arbeitsreiche Woche neigt sich dem ende, und der Trainings-Effekt war mit ausreichend Gegenwind auch gegeben, nun hoffe ich auf weniger Wind/Regen und steigende Temperaturen.

Grüße


----------



## mkolb (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
so, ich bin auch wieder aktiv, bin diese Woche Mo/Di/Fr gefahren, bei dem Sturm und sehr starken Regen, habe ich meine Pausentage eingelegt.
Mein Ziel sind ja 60% (Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit), letztes Jahr hatte ich 66 % geschafft, also einiges mehr.
Ich suche mir immer die schlechten Tage aus, aber am Montag wurde ich morgens auch etwas nass, hielt sich aber in Grenzen.
Hatte heute früh Glück, kein umgefallener Baum, nur kleines Geäst, das war nicht tragisch.
Aber der Wind war noch genügend, da mußte ich auch kämpfen. Die Wege sind auch sehr nass und im Wald merkt man gut, wie das bremst.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## goncha (6. Januar 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Ziel sind ja 60% (Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit), letztes Jahr hatte ich 66 % geschafft, also einiges mehr.
> Martin



Respekt, 
da hatte ich im letzten Jahr etwas weniger.
Bedingt durch div. Außentätigkeiten in meinem Job musste ich  
öfters auf die Blechkarosse zurückgreifen.

Schauen wir mal wie es dieses Jahr wird..
der Anfang lief bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## viergewinnt (10. Januar 2012)

Endlich den gripalen Infekt (halbwegs) auskuriert, der mich über 3 Wochen geplagt hat und heute das erste Mal wieder ins Büro gefahren. Ist ja super bei dem milden Wetter ;-)


----------



## mkolb (10. Januar 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Endlich den gripalen Infekt (halbwegs) auskuriert, der mich über 3 Wochen geplagt hat und heute das erste Mal wieder ins Büro gefahren. Ist ja super bei dem milden Wetter ;-)



Wetter ist von der Temperatur her mild, aber recht feucht und ich sehe jedes Mal wie ein Sch... aus, trotz Schutzbleche ...


----------



## viergewinnt (10. Januar 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> Wetter ist von der Temperatur her mild, aber recht feucht und ich sehe jedes Mal wie ein Sch... aus, trotz Schutzbleche ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor 

Ist auch immer wieder eine große Freude jeden Abend das Rad noch abspritzen zu müssen um nicht die Zahnkränze etc. total zu himmeln...


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> Ist auch immer wieder eine große Freude jeden Abend das Rad noch abspritzen zu müssen um nicht die Zahnkränze etc. total zu himmeln...



Rohloff sei dank, das Problem habe ich nicht. Bike wird einfach in den Keller gestellt, bissel Öl auf die Kette und wenn man die Rahmenfarbe nicht mehr erkennen kann, wird es im Garten geduscht.


----------



## NonoF (11. Januar 2012)

Ich kann zum Glück und mach es auch fast jeden Dienst mein Bike waschen. Und wenn noch andere Kollegen mit dem Bike da sind, dann gibts noch ne Bastelstunde .


----------



## Heusenstammer (17. Januar 2012)

es gibt natürlich auch etwas positives bei dieser Kälte:
meine Lampe wird zum Beispiel gut gekühlt für die 1600 Lumen 
ha, ha, ha......

Gruss
Heusenstammer


----------



## maverick65 (17. Januar 2012)

Wie: kalt -5°? Finde ich super! Die Matschwege sind endlich fahrbar. Auf´m Heimweg nur minimal Spritzer von angetautem Untergrund (Feinsplitt) Kelsterbach-Raunheim am Bach entlang auf den Klamotten. Da lange nicht bei DEN Temperaturen gefahren: zu dick angezogen. Bei -5° hatte ich die richtige Klamottenwahl, für 2° einfach zu wenig ausgezogen, dazu noch ein wenig Steigung. 
Egal, es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (19. Januar 2012)

Gude,
also ich habe heute festgestellt, dass meine Regenüberhose nicht mehr ganz dicht ist.....
Muss mich mal auf die Suche nach was neuem machen...

@ Mav: Seit wann fährst du denn wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit? Etwa auch noch Regelmäßig?

Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (19. Januar 2012)

Seit ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe, bzw. aufs Dampfen umgestiegen bin. Regelmäßig? Jain: Nur wenn nicht soviel Wind ist, Pisswetter ist mir egal, ich will in jedem Schichtturnus mindestes 1x fahren.


----------



## Meister Alex (19. Januar 2012)

Was war denn am Samstag mit dir? Schicht gehabt, krank?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (23. Januar 2012)

Aaalso ich fahre auch jeden Tag(ca. 4tkm auf meinem alten Hardtail), naja wenn die Kleine im Chariot ein Bad nehmen würde oder ich krank bin, dann das Auto .... 

Für die Ice Spiker habe ich das alte MTB eines Kollegen "erschnorrt" denn momentan ist es mir zu laut und der Verschleiß zu hoch. 

Ansonsten kann ich Lichttechnisch einen Nabendynamo empfehlen. Plus gute Lampe => Akkustand muss nicht kontrolliert werden und man hat die Lampe immer dabei .....

Wenn man schon einen Nabedynamo dran hat, ist die Hemmschwelle für einen Gepäckträger auch schnell überwunden. Dann Ortliebs dran und man kommt bei moderater Geschwindigkeit auch ungeschwitzt im Büro an.

Bei Temperaturen deutlich unter 0 und Ostwind (Eschborn -> Riedberg) nehme ich meinen Skihelm mit Skibrille. Sieht zwar albern aus, die Augen brennen aber nicht und der Kopf bleibt schön warm.

Ride on
P.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

Pusteblume5900 schrieb:


> Für die Ice Spiker habe ich das alte MTB eines Kollegen "erschnorrt" denn momentan ist es mir zu laut und der Verschleiß zu hoch.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich Lichttechnisch einen Nabendynamo empfehlen. Plus gute Lampe => Akkustand muss nicht kontrolliert werden und man hat die Lampe immer dabei .....
> 
> ...



so ähnlich wird das bei mir auch bald laufen :

ende märz gibt es das source 11 von specialized : 28 ", nabendynamo, scheibenbremsen, riemenantrieb und 11 gang nabenschaltung. gepäckträger ist da schon mit dran, fehlen nur noch die ortliebs ...

überlege mir, ob ich dann grade auf meinem alten hardtail die spikes drauflasse und das im winter nehme ...

skihelm hab ich auch schon des öfteren bei temperaturen deutlich unter null genommen. dazu noch eine sturmhaube mit normaler radbrille. sieht dann nicht ganz so doof aus


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2012)

"MTB-Resteverwertung" mit Nabendynamo und Gepäckträger.





Ist doch schöner als was von der Stange 

Wird im Winter rangenommen, der Sommer gehört dem Rennrad.


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (24. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ähnlich wird das bei mir auch bald laufen :
> 
> ende märz gibt es das source 11 von specialized : 28 ", nabendynamo, scheibenbremsen, riemenantrieb und 11 gang nabenschaltung. gepäckträger ist da schon mit dran, fehlen nur noch die ortliebs ...



Schick, was soll denn dafür aufgerufen werden? Wollte was vergleichbares von der Fahrradmanufaktur http://www.fahrradmanufaktur.de/?page_id=3335 für 1800 Euronen ....

@cleiende: Bist wohl ein GT Fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ride on.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

Pusteblume5900 schrieb:


> Schick, was soll denn dafür aufgerufen werden? Wollte was vergleichbares von der Fahrradmanufaktur http://www.fahrradmanufaktur.de/?page_id=3335 für 1800 Euronen ....



uvp 1899 euronen, dafür gibts aber auch scheibenbremsen und ne supernova e3 funzel samt leichtlaufdynamo (den kann man wohl abschalten).


----------



## Crypter (31. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle Wechselschuhe auf Arbeit bzw. schleppt immer welche mit oder fahrt ihr mit normalen Schuhen/Käfigpedalen (bzw. Haken/Riemen)? Gerade die, die auch etwas mehr als 1012km fahren, die ich bis zur Arbeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen Doppelspind im Büro. Eine Seite für die miefigen Radklamotten, eine Seite mit drei Anzügen und entsprechenden Schuhen.
Dusche ist selbstredend auch im Programm.


----------



## mkolb (1. Februar 2012)

Crypter schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle Wechselschuhe auf Arbeit bzw. schleppt immer welche mit oder fahrt ihr mit normalen Schuhen/Käfigpedalen (bzw. Haken/Riemen)? Gerade die, die auch etwas mehr als 1012km fahren, die ich bis zur Arbeit habe.



ich fahre mit Rucksack mit Wechselklamotten. Normale Schuhe sind im Büro.
Brauche allerdings keinen Anzug, Jeans un Pulli/einfaches Hemd reichen.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> ich fahre mit Rucksack mit Wechselklamotten. Normale Schuhe sind im Büro.
> Brauche allerdings keinen Anzug, Jeans un Pulli/einfaches Hemd reichen.



dito


----------



## Freeride79 (1. Februar 2012)

Rucksack mit Wechselunterwäsche. Hose, Pulli, Handtuch u. Schuhe sind im Spint. Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre, werden Die Klamotten mitgenommen. Einfacher Weg sind 25km. Duschmöglichkeit gibt es bei der Arbeit!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Februar 2012)

Hab auch einen Spind im job und warme Klamotten..sehr praktisch!


... aber gestern ist mir blöderweise auf dem Hinweg der Freilauf eingefroren. Musste eine zeitlang schieben, weil ich ins ins Leere getreten habe.
Hatte das letzten Winter schon so extrem, daß ich das bike gleich zuhause gelassen habe und die Strecke komplett gelaufen bin. Gutes Training.


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (1. Februar 2012)

Meine Büroklamotten (Jeans Hemd Pulli) werden im Rucksack in den Ortliebs transportiert. Vorteil der "doppelten" Tasche, der Rucksack bleibt auch  bei sch*** Wetter sauber. 
Ich fahre Flat Pedals auf dem Stadtrad, da kann man auch die fettesten Wintertreter anziehen. 
Da ich nichts auf dem Rücken habe, mich nicht zu warm anziehe und auch zumindest morgens langsam fahre, komme ich ohne Dusche im Büro über die Runden.
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen. 

P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2012)

Wechselklamotten sind in ausreichender Menge auf der Dienststelle deponiert und werden ergänzt bzw. getauscht wenn ich mit dem Auto fahren muss. Es kommt ja auch mal vor, dass man sich im Dienst richtig einsaut oder nass wird, von daher ist vorgesorgt.
Im Rucksack werden nur Nahrung, Regenklamotten, ggf. Protektoren, Ersatzschlauch und das obligatorische Kleinwerkzeug mitgeschleppt.

Die Radklamotten werden großzügig über das Büro verteilt, so wie es die anderen radfahrenden Kollegen auch machen, das Rad wird in der Fahrzeughalle bei den Diensträdern deponiert. Wenn es zu dreckig ist muss man vorher mal schnell mit dem Schlauch drüber gehen, sonst gibt es mecker, bei den Radklamotten interessiert das keinen.

Einfache Strecke sind 25 km, fast ausschließlich durch Wald und Feld. Gefahr durch Blechmilben bestehen auf 3 kleinen Teilstücken von insgesamt max. 1 km.

Ein extra Arbeitsrad gibt es nicht, da sich auf dem Heimweg gerne mal im Vorderspessart verfahren wird und das verfahren macht mit nem Bike mehr Spass.


----------



## Meister Alex (2. Februar 2012)

Blechmilben...
Wechselklamotten kommen mir im Sommer auch i.d. Spind, Duschen kann ich auch bei Bedarf ist aber etwas umständlich, da in einem anderen Gebäude. Einen Vorteil hat die momentane Kälte: Rad und Fahrer bleiben verhältnismäßig sauber....


----------



## mkolb (2. Februar 2012)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat die momentane Kälte: Rad und Fahrer bleiben verhältnismäßig sauber....



Wer fährt denn bei -10 Grad noch lange Distanzen ? Meine einfache Strecke ist 35 km lang, bei -5 Grad kann ich noch fahren, darunter geht nichts mehr. Habe schon dicke Handschuhe, Neoüberzieher für die Schuhe. Bei tieferen Temperaturen bricht nach ca. 20 km die Kälte durch und die Finger fallen ab. Bin diese Woche leider nur Mo+Di gefahren, danach war es mit bei < -8 Grad einfach zu kalt ...

Kurzer "Stadtverkehr" ist allerdings auch bei den aktuellen Temperaturen von -10 Grad auch kein Problem ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2012)

Einfache Strecke ist bei mir zur Zeit nur 16,5km. Ich bin bei diesen Temperaturen aber auch schon (regelmässig) längere Strecken gefahren.

Gemäß meinen Erfahrungen sind Hände & Füsse die neuralgischen Punkte. Am Körper geht nach dem Zwiebelprinzip kleidungstechnisch immer noch was.

Für die Handschuhe gilt "Je weniger Finger desto besser"; will sagen, dass Fäustlinge am Wärmsten halten (Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit richtig dicken Fäustlingen von Marmot gemacht). Zusätzlich noch dünne Unterhandschuhe drunterziehen. Ich bin Rohloff-Fahrer, da sind Fäustlinge sehr gut geeignet.

Bei den Füssen helfen ab gewissen Temperaturen nur noch heizbare Sohlen. Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit Clickies und da gibt es einfach eine natürliche Kältebrücke.

Im Kopf- und Gesichtsbereich eine Sturmhaube unter dem Helm, ein Regenschutz über dem Helm (alternativ die Lüftungsschlitze mit Klebeband abdichten) und eventuell noch ein zusätzliches Stirnband. Es gab auch mal Ohrenwärmer die man links und rechts am Helmriemen befestigen konnte. Irgendwann ist dann auch eine Gesichtsmaske sinnvoll, ich hatte aber immer Probleme mit dem Atmen unter diesen Dingern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin Rohloff-Fahrer, da sind Fäustlinge sehr gut geeignet.



So isses!

Deshalb heute auch mit warmen Händen und Füßen sowohl auf der Dienststelle und auch daheim angekommen. Auf dem Heimweg hat der Gegenwind genervt. Mir wurde irgendwann so warm, dass ich mit offener Jacke fahren musste. Und meine lieben Kollegen behaupten immer das Verhältnis meiner Körperoberfläche zur Körpermasse wäre, bezogen auf kaltes Wetter, sehr ungünstig.
Für unter den Helm reicht mir ein gutes Softshellkäppchen mit Windstopper, um den Hals so ein Buff mit Fleece den man notfalls über Kinn und Nase ziehen kann. Das mit über die Nase ziehen hält allerdings max. 1 km, dann zerre ich das Teil schon wieder runter weil das Atmen durch den Stoff so schwer fällt.


----------



## Crypter (4. Februar 2012)

Komisch, bei fast JEDEM in sämtlichen Radforen, wo es ums Radeln zur Arbeit ging, liest man vom BÜRO. Gibt es auch noch Leute, die nicht im Büro arbeiten? Soll kein Angriff sein oder so, aber irgendwie kommt es mir fast so vor als gäbe es nur noch Bürojobs.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Es gibt Jobs, da sitzt man mal im Büro und schwirrt dann wieder draußen rum. Ich finde so nen Mix sehr angenehm und das erleichtert die Entscheidung längere Strecken zum Dienst zu fahren ungemein.

Warscheinlich haben die Büromenschen in den Foren einen höheren Bewegungsdrang in ihrer Freizeit als diejenigen welche den ganzen Tag körperlich arbeiten müssen. Aus eigener Erfahrung früherer Jahre (ist jetzt auch schon 15 Jahre her, man wird alt) kann ich sagen, dass man nach 8-9 Stunden harter körperlicher Arbeit im Freien nicht unbedingt noch Lust verspürt längere Strecken nach Hause zu radeln. Ebenso wenig zur Arbeit wenn man weiß, was man körperlich zu leisten hat. Damals hatte ich allerdings nur knapp 10 km zur Arbeit und fuhr Rennrad, so dass ich, zumindest bei gutem Wetter, doch ab und zu das Rad genommen habe. Meistens habe ich mich damals jedoch für das Motorrad entschieden und mich damit nach Feierabend verfahren. Hat auch Spass gemacht.


----------



## NonoF (5. Februar 2012)

Ja ich arbeite nicht im Büro und fahre auch zu 90% mit Bike zur Arbeit.
Das Blöde bei mir ist, das ich nach meinem Dienst von 12 Stunden auch mal ganz schnell Überstunden machen muß.
Neulich bin ich erst gegen 00:00Uhr in unsere Wache zurück  dann noch nach Hause fahren, auch wenn es nur 13km sind, ist echt anstrengend!

Es ist nur gut das ich bei so langen Überstunden am nächsten Tag aus dem Dienst genommen werde.

Und nach dem Nachtdienst, dass zieht sich auch manchmal ganz schön.


----------



## ole88 (7. Februar 2012)

ich hab 5km in die klinik die klamotten hängen schön in der umkleide un trocknen dort aber mir wird warm biem fahren auch in dünnen klamotten die geile gor tool 3 is epic


----------



## viergewinnt (9. März 2012)

Uuuppps, da war es ja wieder recht frisch heute morgen.... ;-) Mußte doch wieder die Neopren Overshoes und dicken Handschuhe rausholen, die ich schon fast eingemottet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (9. März 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Uuuppps, da war es ja wieder recht frisch heute morgen.... ;-) Mußte doch wieder die Neopren Overshoes und dicken Handschuhe rausholen, die ich schon fast eingemottet hatte.



och, das habe ich die ganze Zeit noch. Neulich war es etwas feucht, da sind die Neos auch praktisch.
Blöde finde ich die fett-dicken Handschuhe ...
abends ist es für die kurzen Handschuhe schon eine Herausforderung, wechsle dann öfters unterwegs.
Aber Hauptsache keine Eisflächen !!!


----------



## goncha (12. März 2012)

Die morgendliche Fahrt zum Job macht imo so richtig Laune
--- 9°, mäßiger Wind, ohne Licht und trocken ---

Der Nachhauseweg kann in leichterer Bekleidung gefahren werden,
jedoch ist bei der lange Abfahrt zur späten Stunde dann wieder
Klamottenwechsel angesagt.

Noch 2 Wochen bis zur Zeitumstellung!!!


----------



## viergewinnt (13. März 2012)

goncha schrieb:


> Noch 2 Wochen bis zur Zeitumstellung!!!



Dann is morgends aber wieder dunkel


----------



## goncha (13. März 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Dann is morgends aber wieder dunkel




Kommt darauf an wann "Mann" im Job anfangen darf


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2012)

also ich fahre nur ca. 6 wochen im jahr ganz ohne licht, da ich bereits um 6.00 uhr anfange 

morgen geht mein neues arbeitstier in betrieb. ein specialized source 11. bilder gibts im meinen fotoalbum ...


bin mal gespannt, was die supernova e3 pro an lichtausbeute bringt. ein erster kurzer test vor der haustür war sehr vielversprechend 
zur not wird die piko am helm wieder aktiviert 
gespannt bin ich auch auf die haltbarkeit der reifen. bin ja noch nie so schmalspurreifen gefahren und hab da so meine bedenken.
kennt sich einer mit diesen reifengrößen aus ? montierst ist ein espoir sport 700 x 30c . wenn ich nach alternativ reifen so surfe, so finde ich immer alles andere als 700 x 30c. z.b. 700 x 28c oder 700 x 32c etc. was für alternativen passen denn auf das rad noch drauf  interessant für mich ist was definitiv pannensicheres wie schwalbe marathon plus und für den winter natürlich was mit spikes ... von mir aus auch conti oder andere marken, hauptsache stressfrei und pannensicher, denn es gibt immer mal den ein oder anderen scherbenhaufen auf der strecke, durch den man schneller durch gerauscht ist als das man ihn realisiert hat und noch ausweichen kann


----------



## viergewinnt (18. März 2012)

bin meist um 7:00 unterwegs, im Sommer auch um kurz nach 6:00. Mittlerweile konnte man morgens wieder ohne Licht fahren (OK, hab die Funzel schon auf niedrigster Stufe an um gesehen zu werden) und Abends bin ich auch nicht so spät dran. Nach der Zeitumstellung ist morgens schon wieder düster...


----------



## Levty2001 (18. März 2012)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> gespannt bin ich auch auf die haltbarkeit der reifen. bin ja noch nie so schmalspurreifen gefahren und hab da so meine bedenken.
> kennt sich einer mit diesen reifengrößen aus ? montierst ist ein espoir sport 700 x 30c .



Den bei dir montierten Reifen kenne ich leider nicht. Ich habe als 28 Zoll Reifen mit 30mm Breite den Marathon Racer als Faltreifen im Einsatz. Der ist sehr haltbar (inzwischen über 16Tkm gelaufen) und recht pannensicher (ein Platter bisher). Der Racer läuft leicht, eiert nicht und sammelt keine Scherben. Leider für meinen Geschmack etwas zu teuer für ´nen Alltagsreifen...




wissefux schrieb:


> ...interessant für mich ist was definitiv pannensicheres wie schwalbe marathon plus und für den winter natürlich was mit spikes ... von mir aus auch conti oder andere marken, hauptsache stressfrei und pannensicher...



Ich kann nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen, aber der normale Schwalbe Marathon in Verbindung mit dem Proline Pannenschutzband ist bei mir eine super Kombination zum pannensicheren Fahren. Auf 100Tkm hatte ich 9 Platten. Damit kann man bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gut leben finde ich 
Der normale Marathon heisst ja jetzt Greenguard und hat auch schon einen einfachen Pannenschutz drin. Leider habe ich mit diesem neuen Modell noch keiner Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Als Spikereifen habe ich die Marathon Winter in 35mm im Einsatz. Auf geschätzten 7Tkm bin ich bisher pannenfrei unterwegs gewesen. Die Reifen lassen sich etwas schwer montieren auf der Mavic 719 Felge (noch schwerer auf der 319´er) und laufen natürlich recht schwer und laut. Trotzdem gibt es für mich im Winter bei Eis und Schnee keine Alternative zu den Spikes. Nach dem vierten Winter sind die Reifen fertig, Karkassenrisse und die Spikes sind in der Mitte abgenudelt.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (19. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> 
> morgen geht mein neues arbeitstier in betrieb. ein specialized source 11. bilder gibts im meinen fotoalbum ...
> ...



Servus,

ich erwarte  einen ausführlichen Bericht / ersten Eindruck vom Gates ... 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad...

P.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2012)

na gut, was soll ich sagen  läuft wie geschmiert  , auch ganz ohne schmierung 
schön leise und flott. natürlich bretthart im vergleich zu meinem mtb mit federgabel. muß man an randsteinen jetzt etwas besser aufpassen und nicht mehr so drüberbügeln ... schade, daß dem gefährt nicht ne federgabel spendiert wurde. so ne headshock würde ja kaum auffallen 

sehr positiv überrascht war ich von der supernova e3 pro. reichlich helles licht sowohl in breite als auch in die ferne  somit bin ich seit ewigkeiten mal wieder 100 % stvo-konform unterwegs, wenn ich die piko am helm auslasse  aber die hab ich jetzt nur noch als redundanz dabei ...

blöd nur eines : es dauert noch ne gefühlte ewigkeit, bis ich mich wieder draufsetzen kann zum heimradeln 
dann gehts fast nur bergauf und der antrieb kann zeigen, was er drauf hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2012)

Und?


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2012)

immer noch supi  

im direkten vergleich zur rohloff fällt die alfine allerdings etwas ab. die rohloff schaltet sich sauberer und leiser, hat allerdings in einigen gängen diverse fahrgeräusche, welche mich aber nicht im geringsten stören. bei der alfine ist es irgendwie umgekehrt, schaltvorgänge sind deutlich hörbar, dafür ist die nabe an sich im jeweils gewählten gang dann nicht mehr zu hören.
bin mal ein stück mit eingeschaltetem nabendynamo ohne licht gefahren und dann den rest den dynamo ausgeschaltet. einen spürbaren unterschied habe ich jetzt nicht wahrgenommen. vielleicht einfach zu viel gegenwind ...

schneller war ich auch, obwohl ich jetzt beim fahren bergauf mit gegenwind nicht wirklich das gefühl hatte, super schnell zu sein. exakt gestoppt hab ich das noch nie, merk mir nur grob die zeit von der stechuhr bis zur nächsten öffentlichen uhr auf dem heimweg, die ca. 2 radminuten von zu hause entfernt ist. die bruttozeit heute mit ampelstopps und sogar hundetütenziehen im park  war unerwartet gut  also bei guten wetter-bedingungen und grüner welle könnten es schon bis zu 5 min. schneller sein als mit dem mtb bei vergleichbaren bedingungen ...

hat jemand von euch ne alfine ? muß man da eigentlich was beachten beim reifenwechsel ? die rohloff sollte man in den 14. gang schalten, bevor man das rad ausbaut ... aber die alfine


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2012)

welche Alfine? 8-fach / 11-fach?


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

11 fach ... hab schon im passenden forums-teil gestöbert und meine frage bezüglich reifenwechsel beantwortet bekommen  hier. gibt wohl bei der alfine 11 kein problem bezüglich der gangwahl vor dem wechsel ...


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (20. März 2012)

Habe eines in Kronberg reserviert =
Was mich stutzig macht:
Racktime Ultra, Specialized custom, hollow alloy, max. load 10kg
10 Kilo hat man schnell drauf, aber gut aussehen tut die Kombi.
Dein Eindruck?
P.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

sehr filigran und minimalistisch, der gepäckträger. aber er macht einen sehr stabilen eindruck  und schick ist er in der tat.
hab mein gepäck noch nie gewogen, die 10 kg mit eigengewicht der beiden taschen könnten im extremfall aber schon in etwa zusammen kommen.

denke, der träger verträgt generell mehr als 10 kg. wenn man nur wechselklamotten, regenzeug und etwas werkzeug (pumpe, schlauch und multitool) da drin hat, sollte man eigentlich nicht nennenswert die 10 kg knacken ...

an meinem alten bike war ein trelock bügelschloß mit gepäckträgerfunktion. auch dies war nur bis 10 kg ausgelegt. gab nie probleme, obwohl diese bügelschlossvariante durchaus wackliger war und weniger stabil wirkte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goncha (2. April 2012)

Bin heute um 6.00 Uhr mit dem Bike in Richtung Arbeit gestartet, und
ab 6.30 Uhr wird die Dämmerung in ein schönes Licht verwandelt,
jedoch könnte die Temperatur wieder etwas in das plus rutschen.

Der heimische Forst hält immer wieder mal in den frühen Morgenstuden
eine Überraschungen bereit, Harvester rennen kannte ich bis dato auch noch nicht.


----------



## goncha (17. April 2012)

Ich durchfahre im Moment einige Passagen mit neu aufgeschüttetem 
  Schotter, der dann mit leichtem Splitt etwas geglättet ist.

  Für das Forstfahrzeug optimiert, jedoch ist es für den Biker wie mich,
  am frühen morgen eine Herausforderung.
  Da Spielen die Temperaturen (heute morgen -4°) eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. 

  Wie sehen zurzeit die Strecken bei euch aus?
  oder durchfahrt nicht die Baumgrenze


----------



## ZJGuy (17. April 2012)

Jepp,

habe schon vor 14 Tagen meine Schuhheizung eingemottet.

Morgens um 08.00 ist es am Main momentan noch recht frisch, aber zur Winterjacke kann ich mich nicht mehr überreden. Langes Unterhemd und langes Trickot, dazu noch eine Windweste reicht eigentlich.

Als Hose reicht mir die 3/4, die Waden frieren bei mir nicht so schnell .. 

Allerdings gibt es bei -4  bis +3°C doch wieder kalte Füsse ... hoffentlich ist das bald vorbei, sonst muss ich doch wieder die Schuhheizung auspacken.

Ansonsten - ja, die Waldarbeiter haben hier in den letzten Wochen / Monaten ein paar neue Geleise gezogen. Hält sich aber in Grenzen ...

Die dicken Winterschlappen sind jetzt runter, Smart Sam ist wieder angesagt.

Ich fahre momentan auch fast nur durch den Wald - da bekommt man den kalten Wind nicht so mit ... 

Gruss


----------



## LTD Team (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bis vor einem Jahr bin ich regelmäßig mit dem rad zur Arbeit gefahren, ffm fechenheim - ffm messe, nun habe ich meinen Arbeitgeber gewechselt und muss eine andere strecke fahren, nämlich ffm fechenheim - darmstadt hbf, werde jetzt leider nicht so oft mit dem Rad fahren können, möchte es aber versuchen mindestens 1 mal die Woche diese Strecke zu fahren ... jetzt frage ich mich ... welche strecke käme da in frage, bin noch nie mit dem Rad nach Darmstadt gefahren, möchte gerne so viel wie möglich runter von der Strasse und über Rad bzw. Waldwege fahren ... kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben welche strecke hier am "schönsten" ist ?

Vielen Dank

Cube


----------



## hawiro (18. April 2012)

Hallo Cube,

wenn Du erst mal durch Offenbach durch bist, kannst Du an Gravenbruch und Dietzenbach vorbei durch den Wald nach Dreieich fahren. An Offenthal vorbei kannst Du über die B486 in die Koberstadt fahren. Das ist ein Waldgebiet, in dem Du ohne Straßenüberquerung bis nach DA Kranichstein kommst. Von da bis in die Innenstadt kommt man ganz gut auf Radwegen oder Nebenstraßen, man kann also auch hier die Hauptverkehrsadern weitgehend umfahren.

Grüße,

hawiro


----------



## LTD Team (18. April 2012)

Danke hawiro,

hört sich gut an, werde ich die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## hawiro (18. April 2012)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Danke hawiro,
> 
> hört sich gut an, werde ich die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen



Gerne! Wenn Du genauere Info über die Koberstadt brauchst, sag' bescheid.


----------



## viergewinnt (2. Mai 2012)

LTD Team schrieb:


> nämlich ffm fechenheim - darmstadt hbf,



 wie weit ist das denn?

Ich bin schon mit Oberursel / Offenbach gut bedient...


----------



## viergewinnt (18. September 2012)

Nix mehr los in dem Thread?

Fährt niemand mehr?


----------



## mkolb (18. September 2012)

es wird nichts geschwätzt, es wird einfach zur Arbeit gefahren. Ganz einfach 
Ich fahre immer noch, selbstverständlich. Hatte heute jemanden im Windschatten, der war flott. Konnte ihn nicht abhängen, er konnte aber auch nicht überholen. Sind schön mit ca. 30 km/h einige km durch den Wald gefahren, beide mit super Lampen, kam auch keiner entgegen, keine Gefahr. Machte super Spaß. War nur froh, als ich wieder alleine war und das Tempo etwas drosseln konnte ... seufz ... lechz.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (18. September 2012)

Ich fahre auch noch 

Nach einem schlechten Start mit Erkältungskrankheiten und schlechtem Wetter habe ich dank einem super August & September sogar einen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt, was die Anzahl der Fahrten und die Kilometer angeht. 

Mein "neues" günstiges Arbeits-Rad hat sich schon alleine durch die Spritkostenersparnis finanziert (Tendenz steigend).


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2012)

Doch, doch, fahre mehr als je zuvor. Üblicherweise und Durchschnitt 3 von 5 AT die Woche. Rund 2000km in 2012, bislang.
1. Macht wach & Laune früh morgens
2. der Tank in der Karre reicht nun für 3 Wochen
3. Hält die Wampe in Zaum


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2012)

Seit 01.07.2012 habe ich einen neuen Job und radel täglich von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim. Im August kamen mit Wochenendausfahrten ca. 1500 km zusammen. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Meister Alex (18. September 2012)

'türlich wird noch gefahren! Und zwar das ganze Jahr über! Neulich stand ich mit dem Auto an der Tanke und musste erstmal schauen wo der Einfüllstutzen sitzt.... Bei jeder morgendlichen Fahrt zur Arbeit fahre ich an mehreren Tankstellen vorbei und bei den derzeitigen Benzinpreisen bestätigt sich meine im Jahr 2000 getroffene Entscheidung, so oft es geht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Macht wach, entspannt, tut bisschen was für die Gesundheit und spart obendrein noch Geld. Passt. Warum sollten wir damit aufhören?

Gruß an alle Arbeitswegradler vom:
Meister Alex


----------



## Innocent (18. September 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Nix mehr los in dem Thread?
> 
> Fährt niemand mehr?



Nee ich laufe. Sind nur 1,3km


----------



## Andreas (20. September 2012)

Bei mir in der Firma ist die Tendenz stark steigend mit dem Rad zu kommen. Diesen Sommer hatte ich manchmal im Parkhaus keinen Platz am Geländer mehr gefunden, wo ich mein Rad anketten konnte. Bei den momentanen Morgen-Temperaturen ist Platzproblem nicht mehr da.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2012)

Yepp, kenne das. Es waren heute nur 5 Grad, das schreckt die Soft-Eggs ab. Auf die letzten Kilometer wurde es dann an den Armen auch recht frrrisch.


----------



## Meister Alex (20. September 2012)

Hab heute auch zum ersten mal wieder die dünnen Handschuhe an gehabt..


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2012)

Immer noch 3-5 mal die Woche die obligatorischen 25 km hin und 25 km + X zurück.
Heute morgen um halb 6 habe ich auf den ersten 3 km die Jacke vermisst, weil ich nur ein Trikot mit 3/4 Ärmel an hatte. Nach dem Warmfahren war es dann ok. Sommerhandschuhe gehen noch, die sind bei mir eh alle mit langen Fingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

"sommerhandschuhe" (langfinger) haben bei mir das mit abstand größte einsatzspektrum : von +6 bis >40 grad hab ich die immer an. wer sich schon mal die pfoten auf asphalt oder im schotter aufgerieben hat, kann das sicher nachvollziehen


----------



## mkolb (21. September 2012)

heute früh, 3-4 Grad ... ist ja hessisch-sibieren ... bibbber ...
Braucht man schon dicke Jacken, Ohrenschützer ... bald noch die Überzieher für die Schuhe. Mittags mußte das nur wieder unnötig mit rumschleppen.


----------



## Speedskater (21. September 2012)

Bei uns waren es auch höchstens 5°C, ich habe auch schon mal die Warmen Schuhe ausgepackt, noch gehts ohne Schuhheizung. Die dünnen Handschuhe sind noch ausreichend. Unter 10°C hält die Unterhelmmütze die Ohren warm. Dünne Jacke mit Funktions-Unterhemd und Langarmtrikot hält erstaunlich warm.

Und es sind deutlich weniger Radler unterwegs.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## chrmue7 (21. September 2012)

Bei mir geht es von Bad Vilbel in den Frankfurter Osten, nix wildes - 10km eine Richtung. 
Aufgrund der langsam fallenden Temperaturen habe ich mir etwas neues für die Knie gegönnt: Ein paar winddichte Kniewärmer - bis jetzt eine sehr gute Investition.


----------



## viergewinnt (22. September 2012)

Ich hatte auch im August schon fast mein Vorjahrespensum erreicht. Seit dem Urlaub bin ich im Lauftraining und komme bei 4 mal die Woche laufen kaum noch auf das Rad. Das wird sich dann Ende Oktober auch wieder ändern. Letztes Jahr bin ich wegen Mangel an Schnee auch den kompletten Winter durch gefahren, obwohl es doch teilweise recht frisch war.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2012)

Was für ne Hitze heute morgen. Kurz/kurz war angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrmue7 (25. September 2012)

War heute morgen auch von den hohen Temperaturen "überrascht". War wohl doch eine Schicht zu viel und bei Regen schnell mal die Regenjacke ausziehen ist auch uncool.


----------



## MrFreak (25. September 2012)

mal eine Frage an die Vielfahrer hier. Der starke Regen heute morgen hat mich komplett durchnässt.Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche, nach einer anständigen Regenjacke, die lange und starke Regengüsse stand hält. Was könntet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Bin täglich auch um die 35km mit dem Rad und 40 min mit dem RE unterwegs.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2012)

Die Assos rS. Sturm Prince ist klasse. Bis auf den Preis.
Ansonsten kann man mit Gore nichts falsch machen.


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2012)

Das Problem an jeglichen Regenjacken, die ich bisher hatte, war, dass ich bei genügend Regen von innen genauso nass wie von aussen war. Wenn auf der Oberfläche der Jacke genügend Wasser ist, funktioniert dummerweise der Abtransport des Wasserdampfes von innen nicht mehr. Und dann kommt man halt statt regennass schweissnass auf der Arbeit an. Auch nicht viel besser. Abhilfe dagegen hab' ich noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2012)

Trocken von unten aber feuchte Luft und frrisch wars heute morgen wieder. Handschuhe sind unbedingt angesagt, Unterziehmütze und Kniewärmer waren auch willkommen.

Nutze noch meine Uralt-Winterjacke aus CZ, da ist die Imprägnierung aber auch hin.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns war es heute wohl das erste mal unter 0°C. Die Nachbaren haben die Autoscheiben vom Eis befreit und das Gras an der Nidda war mit Reif überzogen. Die neuen Klamotten halten aber schön warm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2012)

Jo, die Nachbarn haben bei uns auch gekratzt als ich mich gestern morgen um halb 6 aufs Rad geschwungen habe. Auf dem Gras war Reif der schön im Schein beider Lupinchen geklitzert hat. Da kamen fast schon Weihnachtsgefühle auf.
Knielinge waren aber ausreichend und die Jacke musste ich nach 2 Kilometern auch schon wieder komplett aufmachen. Ich weiß auch nicht, mir kommen ja ab und zu mal andere Radfahrer entgegen, die sind morgens immer eingepackt als ob es zu einer Polarexpedition ginge, während ich vor Hitze fast platze. Dabei hab ich nicht mal Biopren, dass mich warmhält.


----------



## ole88 (13. Oktober 2012)

geht mir genauso fahr immer zum bahnhof oder zur berufsschule mit dem bike und zur zeit ist es grausig schwitze mir ein ab obwohl ich normale sachen anhabe, irgendwie zu warm wohl, und das bei 10-15 grad morgens


----------



## goncha (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Bedingungen sind Top, doch wohl nicht für jeden!

  Habe heute Morgen einige vermisst die sonst so eifrig dabei sind.


----------



## mkolb (29. Oktober 2012)

ja, es war heute leicht etwas frisch gewesen ...
Seligenstadt: -4 Grad
Rodgau: -5 Grad
Dietzenbach: -6 Grad
Frankfurt: -4 Grad

War aber eisern ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goncha (29. Oktober 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> ja, es war heute leicht etwas frisch gewesen ...
> Seligenstadt: -4 Grad
> Rodgau: -5 Grad
> Dietzenbach: -6 Grad
> ...



Friedberg n. Bad Homburg 
xquer -5 Grad
kurz geschüttelt, 
und ab durch den Wald.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. November 2012)

Fahre eigentlich auch jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Habs da nicht allzu weit. Langsam wird es morgens aber recht frisch, brauche da halt schon eine schicht Kleidung mehr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2012)

Jetzt, wo es nicht mehr dauerregnet, kann man ja wieder fahren .
Bin allerdings heute morgen im sackdunklen, gegen 6:15 durch eine Baustelle durch und war etwas zu optimistisch, daß es gehen könnte. Hinter der Absperrung bin ich dann erst einmal in eine halbmeter tiefe Senke gerasselt und mich hat unerwarteterweise vom Bock gehebelt 
Sonst aber alles senkrecht, ich will bis Dezember 2012 meine persönliche Arbeitsweg-Bestleistung einstellen.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin allerdings heute morgen im sackdunklen, gegen 6:15 durch eine Baustelle durch und war etwas zu optimistisch, daß es gehen könnte. Hinter der Absperrung bin ich dann erst einmal in eine halbmeter tiefe Senke gerasselt und mich hat unerwarteterweise vom Bock gehebelt



sowas habe ich auch schon fertig gebracht. ist echt nicht ohne, so ein "plötzlicher" sturz.

also besser die baustellengrenzen einhalten und nicht mittendurch abkürzen


----------



## mkolb (12. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ich will bis Dezember 2012 meine persönliche Arbeitsweg-Bestleistung einstellen.



und wo sind diese ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> sowas habe ich auch schon fertig gebracht. ist echt nicht ohne, so ein "plötzlicher" sturz.
> 
> also besser die baustellengrenzen einhalten und nicht mittendurch abkürzen



Oder ordentlich Licht auf Helm und Lenker packen und dabei nicht das Vorderrad beleuchten. Auch wenn so mancher Jogger morgens mault, da ich nur noch bei entgegenkommenden Radfahrern abblende. So habe ich vor zwei Wochen den schwarzen Hund rechtzeitig gesehen, der kreuz und quer auf dem unbeleuchteten Weg herum lief, während sich Herrchen nicht darum geschert hat. Wer geht eigentlich schon um 5:30 Uhr Gassi? Mit StVO-konformer Funzel wäre das schief gegangen.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Oder ordentlich Licht auf Helm und Lenker packen und dabei nicht das Vorderrad beleuchten. Auch wenn so mancher Jogger morgens mault, da ich nur noch bei entgegenkommenden Radfahrern abblende. So habe ich vor zwei Wochen den schwarzen Hund rechtzeitig gesehen, der kreuz und quer auf dem unbeleuchteten Weg herum lief, während sich Herrchen nicht darum geschert hat. Wer geht eigentlich schon um 5:30 Uhr Gassi? Mit StVO-konformer Funzel wäre das schief gegangen.



war bei mir sogar innerstädtisch und theoretisch genug licht durch straßenbeleuchtung vorhanden. aber licht kann man halt nie genug haben und damals hatte ich noch keine piko am helm ...

5.30 uhr gehen schon genug leute gassi  begegne ich fast jeden morgen im park und die meisten wauzis sind (wie der eigene) mit leuchties ausgestattet 
seltsam wird es nur, wenn einem das leuchtie auf lenkerhöhe begegnet. war halt ne dogge ...


----------



## Nuke2 (13. November 2012)

sehr frisch heute morgen gewesen.
aber lange bib und kurze hose ging noch.

gruß Björn


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2012)

Habe feststellen müssen daß morgens bei der Nebelsuppe die Piko auf dem Helm mal garnet geht....da bist du komplett geblendet.
Dafür hat dann der olle Akku der Lenkerfunzel nach 2/3 des Weges aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (14. November 2012)

Muss wohl in den nächsten Tagen doch die dickeren Handschuhe mal rauskramen. Heute gings noch, Finger sind noch nicht weiß geworden. Aber es fehlt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## mkolb (14. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> morgens bei der Nebelsuppe



das war heute früh wieder interessant, fährt man quasi übers Feld, hört die Autobahn, sieht aber nichts. Siehst gerade mal 5-10 m weiter, dahinter alles schwarz, rechts schwarz, links schwarz, oben schwarz ... schon interessant.
Hatte sogar Navi dabei, für alle Fälle. Bin schonmal bei Nebel einen Weg zu weitgefahren, obwohl ich den schon hundert mal gefahren bin ... Nebel verändert alles. Ist sehr interessant.
Ich habe Nabendynamo mit Supernova-Lampe. Die leuchtet auch bei Nebel ganz gut und werde nicht geblendet ...
Blöde ist nur, daß die Brillen anlaufen, trotz no-fog ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> Blöde ist nur, daß die Brillen anlaufen, trotz no-fog ...


Exactamente !
Habe es irgendwann aufgegeben und die Radbrille gegen meine Gleitsichtbrille getauscht. Anti-Fog brachte nichts.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2012)

Hm, meine Radbrille läuft nur an wenn ich stehen bleibe. Solange, bzw. wenn es wiederrollt bleibt/wird alles klar. Anti-Fog habe ich zwar daheim rumliegen, aber noch nie benutzt.

Die Helmlampe habe ich heute morgen auch ausgelassen. Lenkerlampe hat gereicht um das Auto zu sehen, dass ein Rentner mitten auf einem Feldweg geparkt und dazu noch die Beifahrertür offen gelassen hat um den Weg ja komplett zu blockieren. Leute gibt es. Ich kriege bei sowas immer ne Schilddrüsenüberfunktion.
 @mkolb: das mit dem Weg verfehlt hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon mal. Da war richtig dicke Suppe und ich morgens noch nicht ganz wach. Allerdings habe ich nach ca. 10 m gemerkt, hoppla, hier Trampelpfad statt Feldweg, das kann nicht sein. Kurve verpasst.


----------



## goncha (22. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

  kann mir jemand für die kommende Kältesaison ein paar vernünftige Winterhandschuhe (min. -10) empfehlen, denn meine lösen sich nach guten 10Jahren in Wohlgefallen auf.
  Hatte von Pearl Izumi (Lobster), genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, waren aber ok.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2012)

Wenn es richtig kalt wird, nehme ich Motorradwinter-, Ski- oder Snowboardhandschuhe. Die eine Nummer größer und dann Unterziehhandschuhe (Seide, Kunstfaser) drunter. So habe ich beim Motorradfahren die Winter auch mit warmen Fingern überstanden, bis dann gute Heizgriffe zu bekommen waren. Unterziehhandschuhe gibt es immer noch im Moppedzubehörfachhandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (29. November 2012)

Eine Woche ohne Fahrrad zur Arbeit :-(


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2012)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Eine Woche ohne Fahrrad zur Arbeit :-(



dito, was aber weniger am wetter lag, sondern an diversen "nebenbeschäftigungen" wie z. b. heute der airportshuttleservice für die gemahlin ...


----------



## jimmykane (30. November 2012)

Warum?


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Warum?



 warum 

na, weil sie den flieger bekommen mußte


----------



## jimmykane (30. November 2012)

Meinte auch eher Nuke2 . Na egal.

Heute das erste Mal seit meinem Unfall letzte Woche wieder Rad gefahren, direkt mal nach 2,5 km nen Platten. Toll! Aber hatte auch die falschen Reifen drauf...


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2012)

ich werde wohl so langsam mal reifenwechsel auf spikes in erwägung ziehen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2012)

Hm, hier im Flachland sieht es noch nicht nach Spikewetter aus.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2012)

frostig ist es schon und schnee soll auch kommen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2012)

Fein, die guten Nagelreifen liegen noch von vorletzter Wintersaison parat. In der letzten Wintersaison hab ich sie fÃ¼r die drei KrÃ¼mel Schnee und die Handvoll gefrorener PfÃ¼tzen hier unten nicht gebraucht. Das hat der fette Albert noch locker weggesteckt. Aber die Saison vorher war Klasse. 2 x Ice Spiker Pro 160,00â¬, mit dem Rad Ã¼ber den zugefrorenen Angelteich und die Blicke der FuÃgÃ¤nger, unbezahlbar!


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2012)

done. schnee ist da, spikes sind drauf ...
und wenn kein schnee liegt, braucht man jetzt wenigstens keine klingel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2012)

Schnee nur von oben. Reifenwechsel lohnt noch nicht.
Ich habe mir jetzt zur Vorweihnachtszeit ein kleines Rentiergeweih aus Filz mit Kabelbindern auf einen Helm gepackt. Da sind kleine Glöckchen dran. Die Klingel brauchte ich heute nicht mehr. Und die Fußgänger waren bei dem Anblick irgendwie entspannter als sonst.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal einen Laufradsatz mit Spikes vorbereitet. Das Schmuddelwetterbike hängt am Montageständer und wenn erforderlich werden die Laufräder gewechselt. Ich gebe ja zu, dass es bei einem Rohloffbike schon bissel dekadent ist.


----------



## karsten13 (4. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt zur Vorweihnachtszeit ein kleines Rentiergeweih aus Filz mit Kabelbindern auf einen Helm gepackt. Da sind kleine Glöckchen dran. Die Klingel brauchte ich heute nicht mehr. Und die Fußgänger waren bei dem Anblick irgendwie entspannter als sonst.



also jetzt "musst" Du auch mit Bidlern rausrücken   

Überlege ja schon, wem im Büro sowas stehen würde 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also jetzt "musst" Du auch mit Bidlern rausrücken
> 
> Überlege ja schon, wem im Büro sowas stehen würde
> 
> ...



Werde Herrn Bikeholic am Wochenende um einen Fototermin ersuchen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2012)

Fototermin recht erfolgreich. Nette kleine Winterrunde zum eingewöhnen, trotz ein paar Eisplacken ging es noch sehr entspannt ohne Spikes.


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2012)

heute mal wieder geradelt, die spikes sollen sich ja lohnen 

allerdings hat man auf nicht geräumten radwegen und im feld auch damit keinen spaß. die radwege sind mit tiefgefrorenen spurrillen gespickt, da wirds auch mit spikes kritisch. vom fahrkomfort mit starrbike mal ganz abgesehen.
feld war zwar besser als radweg zu fahren, aber unsägliches gehoppel ...

macht so alles derzeit keinen spaß ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2012)

Nja, bin zwar ein paar Minuten langsamer als sonst, aber bis heute noch ohne Spikes auf den Feld- und Waldwegen unterwegs. Die vereisten Passagen werden zum Schulen der Fahrtechnik genutzt. 
Das mit den gefrohrenen Spurrillen hat mich vorletztes Jahr (mit und ohne Spikes) so genervt, dass ich das alte Hardtail in diesem Herbst geschlachtet und durch ein robustes vollgefedertes "Winterad" ersetzt habe. Jetzt bin ich mit mir selbst am kämpfen, mir noch einen Laufradsatz für den Winter zuzulegen, da dann die Entscheidung Spikes oder nicht, eine Sache von zwei Minuten ist. Allerdings um die 1400 Öcken dafür, dass man ihn nur ein paar Tage im Jahr braucht widerstrebt mir gewaltig.


----------



## jimmykane (12. Dezember 2012)

Du mit deinen Rohloffs .

Ich bin die Woche auch mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und auf einem Teilstück war der Radweg nicht geräumt, sondern der Matsch "schön" gefroren, mit tiefen Spurrillen. Somit war es fast unfahrbar und das direkt an der Bundesstraße entlang, also auf Risiko da drüber heizen war auch nicht drin, trotz Fully. Das hat mir ziemlich den Spaß verdorben.

Zum Glück ist mein Weg zur Arbeit bald ein anderer wegen Standortwechsel.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind, ich habe den Laufradsatz aus dem Hardtail genommen, die Achsplatte gewechselt, Spikes drauf gezogen und ins Schmuddelwetterbike eingebaut. Ich habe dann nur keinen Nabendynamo und muss mit Akkulampe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2012)

Seufz, bei 3 unterschiedlichen Bremsscheibengrößen in 4 Rädern wäre nur das Hinterrad des  Schweindls passend. Die Felge möchte ich aber nicht wirklich im Helius fahren und da durch die 32er Felgenbettbreite die Reifen so breit bauen dürfte der Reifen vorne an den Kettenstreben schleifen. Vorderrad habe ich kein passendes, entweder passt die Bremsscheibengröße nicht oder es hat Steckachsen statt Schnellspanner.
Ich schau mal wie der Winter wird. Wenn ich die Spikes aufziehen muss kann ich sie ja auf dem jetzigen Laufradsatz drauflassen und mir gemütlich zum Frühjahr einen Sommerlaufradsatz fürs Helius zusammenbauen. Meine Eltern haben schon gefragt was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche....


----------



## Speedskater (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe an 3 Bikes 160er Scheiben (ein Kettenschalter) und an 2 Bikes VR 203er und HR 185er Scheiben, für die 20mm Steckachsnaben gibt es Adapter.
Ich achte schon bissel drauf, dass die Laufräder zwischen den Bikes getauscht werden können. Nur die Achsplatte muss geändert werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich achte schon bissel drauf, dass die Laufräder zwischen den Bikes getauscht werden können. Nur die Achsplatte muss geändert werden.



Tja, zu der Erkenntnis kam ich zu spät, wobei 3 von den Vieren verschiedene Einsatzzwecke haben. Und das eine das überhaupt nicht reinpasst ist das, welches ich "von der Stange" gekauft habe (mit kleiner Modifikation hinsichtlich der Schaltung).
Ich habe die Laufräder des Schweinderls jetzt mal ausprobiert. Den Adapter fürs VR kann ich mir sparen. Wie bereits vermutet bauen die Reifen zu breit und schleifen.
Ich gehe jetzt mal ein wenig schwanger...


----------



## goncha (21. Dezember 2012)

So, dass war heute für diese Jahr meine letzte Fahrt zu Arbeit.

Zurück ging es bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen auf dem kürzesten Weg.

Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, 
und eine guten Rutsch nach 2013.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2013)

Es sind ja nun durchaus gute Bedingungen um mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren! Recht trockene Woche und passable Temperaturen.

Was mich aber nervt sind die Reste der diversen Silvesterfeiern auf meinen Wegen. Krachermatsch und Raketenstöckchen mag ja noch angehen, aber Glasbruch von Sektflaschen frühmorgens im Dustern etc. ist Kagge.
Die Kommunen haben ja scheinbar kein Geld mehr für Reinigung und so bleibts erst einmal liegen bis sich jemand erbarmt.


----------



## mkolb (8. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich melde das immer über diese Seite:
http://www.meldeplattform-radverkehr.de/
Meistens klappt es und wenige Tage später ist es beseitigt.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2013)

Super, kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2013)

War super heute Morgen im teilweise jungfräulichen Schnee.


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (21. Januar 2013)

Genau, seeehr nettes Radeln. Nur für unberührten Schnee war ich zu spät =8-(


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2013)

Heute Auto wg. Terminen, Einkaufen gehen und so. War aber auch sehr entspannt, ich hatte das Gefühl, die halbe Nation hat sich sich spontan frei genommen. War nix los auf der Gass`. Morgen 5:00 Uhr wieder zweirädrig.


----------



## viergewinnt (22. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt aber alle Spikes drauf?


----------



## Speedskater (22. Januar 2013)

Ohne Spikes würde ich im Moment mit dem Bike eher nicht zur Arbeit fahren wollen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2013)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber alle Spikes drauf?



Bis heute noch ohne (liegt aber eher an meiner Faulheit, die Reifen zu wechseln). Nachdem ich heute aber jeweils 10 Minuten länger zum Dienst und wieder heim gebraucht habe als sonst, ist morgen Reifenwechsel angesagt. Die Vorbereitungen habe ich gerade getroffen... Rad, insbesondere die Laufräder, gründlich abgewaschen (und dabei ne riesige Sauerei im Flur vor meiner Bude veranstaltet). Jetzt kann es trocknen bis morgen.

Der Winterlaufradsatz ist für die nächste Saison gesetzt!


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Januar 2013)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber alle Spikes drauf?



Klaro, zumindest seit diesen Sonntag Nachmittag, als der Eisregen einsetzte. 
Die Reifen sind schon 2 Jahre alt, habe ich davor nur jeweils 1x gebraucht.
Einziger Negativpunkt: die Optik. Wenn man sonst die 2,4-2,5er Walzen gewohnt ist.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

also mein arbeitsweg taugt leider nix. auch spikes helfen hier nicht weiter ...
die radwege sind teilweise nicht geräumt und da eiert man dann in teils aufgeweichtem schnee oder gefroreren spurrillen rum. auf die straße ausweichen ist auch keine alternative. von daher ab morgen bis auf weiters wieder auto ...

da lob ich mir doch so einen schönen eisregen mit ordentlich glatter fläche zum radfahren


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> also mein arbeitsweg taugt leider nix. auch spikes helfen hier nicht weiter ...
> die radwege sind teilweise nicht geräumt und da eiert man dann in teils aufgeweichtem schnee oder gefroreren spurrillen rum. auf die straße ausweichen ist auch keine alternative. von daher ab morgen bis auf weiters wieder auto ...



genau das wurde auch heute morgen auf hr3 kritisiert. der adfc hat massiv protestiert. für die autofahrer wird alles mögliche getan und für die radfahrer so gut wie nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2013)

Mein Arbeitsweg führt von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim, der Radweg ist im Moment gut fahrbar.


----------



## Innocent (23. Januar 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> genau das wurde auch heute morgen auf hr3 kritisiert. der adfc hat massiv protestiert. für die autofahrer wird alles mögliche getan und für die radfahrer so gut wie nichts...



Bei hr1 hatte gestern ein Sprecher von einem städtischen Betriebshofs (Stadt weis ich nicht mehr), gesagt die Radfahrer müssen sich halt mit der Situation abfinden.
Die Moderatorin meinte dann auch, man sollte mal zu einem Berufspendler sagen, er solle sich damit abfinden, dass die Straßen nicht mehr geräumt werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Januar 2013)

Auf Wald- und Feldwegen geht es trotz gefrorener Spurrillen gut. Das Stückchen Radweg am Main bis zur Schleuse ist teilweise naja. Eklig ist es auf einem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsw bei Hausen. Aufgeweicht und angetaut am Nachmittag, morgens gefroren und ziemlich holprig. Naja, habe mich bislang ohne Spikes durchgekämpft, da wird es morgen früh mit Spikes nicht schlechter gehen. Mir macht momentan eher der nasse Schnee auf den Bäumen Sorgen, Thema Schneebruch. Vorgestern hatte ich unterwegs schon 3 quer liegende große Bäume welche man nicht überfahren oder überspringen konnte. Dazu etliche heruntergebrochene große Äste. Teilweise hingen Äste so tief über dem Weg dass man selbst dann gestreift wurde, wenn man sich soweit geduckt hatte, dass man fast in den Lenker beißen konnte. Von so nem Ast oder Baum getroffen werden, stelle ich mir nicht witzig vor.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

der heimweg durch liederbachs felder war im vergleich zur anreise heute früh sehr angenehm. meist ordentlich vom traktor plattgefahren und stellenweise herrliches eis für die spikes.
es bleibt aber recht holprig, was mit meinem federfreiem bike nicht ganz so nett zu fahren ist. aber immer noch besser als das holprige rumgeeier heute früh ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal ein wenig schwanger...



Die Wehen haben eingesetzt.... Montag soll es soweit sein.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2013)

na dann mal gutes gelingen


----------



## Speedskater (1. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Wehen haben eingesetzt.... Montag soll es soweit sein.



Weißt Du schon was es wird?


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2013)

Ein Mädchen.
Speedhub, Chris King, DT-Swiss XR 400, Formula. Wie die ältere Schwester.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2013)

süüüüüüsssss ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2013)

So, die Kleine ist jetzt mit Mama daheim angekommen und im Geburtsregister bei Herrn Rohloff eingetragen. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen!


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2013)

Du hättest Chris und Rohloff mit ZTR Crest, Sapim Laser und Alu Nippeln Kreuzen sollen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Du hättest Chris und Rohloff mit ZTR Crest, Sapim Laser und Alu Nippeln Kreuzen sollen.



Alu Nippel hats. Ich komme mit den Schweizer Felgen und Speichen klar. Auf Steifigkeit muss ich nicht so achten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2013)

Endlich wieder hervorragende Bedingungen fürs Arbeitsfahren. 
Die weiße Pest habe ich nun gründlich satt.


----------



## mkolb (27. Februar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Endlich wieder hervorragende Bedingungen fürs Arbeitsfahren.



naja, ich habe noch einige Schnee- und Eispassagen, trotz Flachland (zwischen Seligenstadt und Jügesheim; auf den Waldwegen). Weiter bis Frankfurt ist fast alles weg.
Arbeitsrad ist gerade in Werkstatt, daher bin ich heute nochmals Spike-Rad gefahren. War teilweise froh gewesen, daß ich die drauf hatte. Aber auf 3/4 der Strecke waren die Spikes unnötig gewesen. Ist quasi leichtes Bergtraining in der  Ebene 

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Zwischen Dietesheim und Hausen sowie Rembrücken und Dietzenbach bzw. Weiskirchen und Dietzenbach ist im Wald derzeit entweder Eis und Schnee oder Siff vom feinsten angesagt. Hat mich 10 Minuten zusätzliche Fahrzeit gekostet (ohne Spikes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2013)

Muß auf dem Arbeitsweg nicht durch den Wald, nur Rad- und Feldwege und da war es gut, zwar noch viel Splitt. 
An der Käsmühl vorbei und durch den Dietesheimer Wald...geht auch, ist aber ein ordentlicher Umweg den ich nur bei viiel Lust&Zeit nehme.
Und bei den vielen neuen Schlaglöchern ist ein Fully durchaus angebracht 
Auch aus diesem Grund bin ich froh wieder zu radeln, nachdem ja die Stadt Frankfurt überhaupt kein Geld mehr hat die Löcher in der Größe eines Smarts mal zu zu machen - ich sag nur Hanauer Landstraße, Fechenheim Industriegebiet, rund um die Mainkur. Absoluter Horror. Mein Auto mußte die letzten Wochen sehr leiden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, ja, die Hanauer. Die muss ich mit dem Auto auch nehmen. Aber da nervt mich auf dem Heimweg eher der Stau wg. der Fahrbahnverengung bei Neckermann und der Baustelle an der Mainkur. Von daher, wenn es nicht regnet, wird das Rad genommen. Schnee, Eis, Kälte ist mir egal, aber morgens Regen geht gar nicht.
Fully ist momentan auch auf WABs gerne genommen. Der Forst hat bei der Holzabfuhr ordentliche Löcher fabriziert (und außerdem fährt sich die Schleusentreppe bei Dietesheim angenehmer). Ok, die Wahrheit ist, ich hab kein Hardtail mehr.


----------



## viergewinnt (22. April 2013)

Hab es jetzt nach der weißen Pracht, auskurieren aller Erkältungen etc. endlich mal wieder geschafft die 30km ins Büro auf dem Rad hinter mich zu bringen ;-)


----------



## Andreas (24. April 2013)

Ging mir auch so. Im März hatte ich noch keine Motivation.
Hab letzte Woche endlich wieder angefangen. Morgens ist zwar noch kalt, aber dafür hat man eine angenehme Rückfahrt


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. April 2013)

Die monatlich mindestens halbierte Tankrechnung ist bei mir Motivation genug so oft als möglich mit dem Rad zum Dienst zu fahren. Von dem Gesparten können wir uns zu zweit in der Lilie in Ffm mit Tapas die Augen zufressen und mit nem guten Roten die Kante geben. Allein das wäre es schon wert.


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, bisher bin ich in diesem Jahr 4685 km mit dem Radel gefahren. Da ist natürlich auch der Arbeitsweg dabei. 10 °C ist doch kuschelig warm im, Vergleich zu den Temperaturen von -7 °C im Winter.


----------



## Andreas (25. April 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, bisher bin ich in diesem Jahr 4685 km mit dem Radel gefahren. Da ist natürlich auch der Arbeitsweg dabei. 10 °C ist doch kuschelig warm im, Vergleich zu den Temperaturen von -7 °C im Winter.



Ja das stimmt, immerhin geht es ja auch schon ohne Winterhandschuhe.
Und wenn dann morgens auch noch die Sonne lacht, ist die Bikerwelt in Ordnung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> Und wenn dann morgens auch noch die Sonne lacht, ist die Bikerwelt in Ordnung.



Mal sehen, wann die das morgens um 5 macht. Bis jetzt immer noch mit Licht.
 @Speedskater: du hackst ja ganz schön rein. Ich bin erst bei ca. 2900 km in dem Jahr.


----------



## Heusenstammer (26. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Endlich ist der lange Winter vorbei und man kann wieder Rad-Shorts anziehen 
Ist zwar morgens noch ziemlich frisch, aber dafür Nachmittags umso angenehmer 

Und das Winterbike liegt jetzt im Tiefschlaf 

Ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen 
Heusenstammer


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2013)

Moin moin,

Heute war es das erst mal deutlich unter 0°C, aber Dank meiner neuen Mütze war es kuschelig warm. So ein Skihelm und Skibrille ist halt für diese Temperaturen gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Und der Laufradsatz mit den Spikes liegt auch schon bereit.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (27. November 2013)

Mir ist am Montag bei -4 Grad das Schaltwerk hinten eingefroren, konnte nicht mehr hochschalten. Durch die Brücken schaltete ich immer runter, hatte dann nur noch Hamster-Modus. In der nächsten Ortsschaft wollte ich dann auf die S-Bahn umsteigen, aber die fuhr mir direkt vor der Nase weg ... also als Hamster heim und Homeoffice.

Gestern war ich schlauer, Gang für die Fahrt dringelassen, nicht mehr geschaltet und konnte meine 35 km durchfahren, abends sowieso. Heute war es auch wieder so kalt, aber keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
Es ist aber kalt ... bibbber ... ich will wieder >20 Grad haben ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## jimmykane (27. November 2013)

Wie friert denn das Schaltwerk ein? Ist deins aus Wasser? ;-)

Entweder man trägt Skihelm und -brille oder wie ich Fullface mit Goggle . Ist dann auch noch sicherer als mit Halbschale.


----------



## mkolb (27. November 2013)

war noch etwas feucht vom Regen davor ... 
Fährst Du nur bei trockendem Wetter ? Kein Rad für alle Witterungen ???


----------



## jimmykane (27. November 2013)

Naja bei mir steht das Rad in der Wohnung, bei dir dann wohl draußen ;-). Da verstehe ich das Problem auch .


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2013)

Ich habe gar kein Schaltwerk!


----------



## wusel_ffm (27. November 2013)

Bei mir friert das Schaltwerk immer nur bei Schneematsch ein wenns dann kälter wird. Zum beispiel Feldberg aufwärts oder wenn ich in die Nacht hinnein fahre.

Bei mir gabs gestern bei minus 4° null Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Schaltwerk!



Ich auch nicht schon lange nicht mehr.

Bei eingefrorenem Schaltwerk oder mit Schnee zugesetztem Ritzelpaket (springende Kette) half früher immer draufpinkeln.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Bei eingefrorenem Schaltwerk oder mit Schnee zugesetztem Ritzelpaket (springende Kette) half früher immer draufpinkeln.



Die Schaltung fror bei meiner Nexus 7 Gangschaltung immer ein.
Da hätte auch Erwärmen mit Pisse nicht geholfen, außerdem wäre auch noch Ammoniak enthalten welches Aluminium löst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Das mit dem Pinkeln hat mir bei Kettenschaltungen zuverlässig geholfen und ich habe auch keine Schäden am Material feststellen können.

Allerdings waren es bei mir meist die mit Schnee zugesetzten Ritzelpakete.

Wenn die Schaltung einfriert kann es auch Feuchtigkeit im Schaltzug sein. Hier hilft gut ölen, Gore-Züge oder aber komplett geschlossene Zugführungen.

Dass das bei Nabenschaltungen mit dem Pinkeln nicht viel hilft glaube ich gerne.

Ich hab' schon seit 12 Jahren nur Rohloff, da hatte ich im Winter noch nie Probleme mit dem Einfrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' schon seit 12 Jahren nur Rohloff, da hatte ich im Winter noch nie Probleme mit dem Einfrieren.


Nabe ist nicht gleich Nabe, die eine ist anfälliger als die andere..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Nabe ist nicht gleich Nabe, die eine ist anfälliger als die andere..



Natürlich. Nexus kann man qualitativ in kleinster Weise mit Rohloff vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich. Nexus kann man qualitativ in kleinster Weise mit Rohloff vergleichen.



Wobei ich keine Erfahrungswerte mit einer Nexus 8 aufweisen kann..
Für ein Stadtrad wäre mir eine Rohloff zu überdimensioniert..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Gerade an meinem Alltagsrad, einem R&M Delite Grey aus dem Jahre 2001, übrigens meinem ersten Rad mit Speedhub, habe ich die Rohloff schätzen gelernt.

Ist halt alles eine Frage des Geldbeutels und der Prioritäten.

Wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) haben insgesamt inzwischen sieben Speedhubs.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. November 2013)

Sowas würde hier in der Stadt nicht allzulange stehen bleiben, wenn du verstehst was ich meine..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Ich verstehe was Du meinst.

Ich lasse aber grundsätzlich keines meiner Räder längere Zeit in der Stadt stehen. Eine "Stadtschlampe" im klassischen Sinne besitze ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) haben insgesamt inzwischen sieben Speedhubs.



Ui, da bin ich mit meinen 5 ja ein ganz kleines Licht. Aber immerhin muss ich die nicht teilen, alles meine!
Seit der ersten in meinem alten Hardtail will ich sie in keinem Bike mehr missen, vor allem bei Eis, Schnee und Schlamm nicht.

Ich lasse normalerweise auch keines der Räder mit Speedhub länger bzw. außerhalb meiner Sichtweite irgendwo draußen stehen.
Für Ausflüge zur Kleinmarkthalle in Frankfurt habe ich deshalb noch ein über 40 Jahre altes Eingangrad von Kolbe. Für die 12 km von Daheim bis ins Ort geht die Möhre gerade noch und mit nem ordentlichen Schloss kombiniert geht da keiner ran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ui, da bin ich mit meinen 5 ja ein ganz kleines Licht.



In 2010 gab es lt. Rohloff einen Kunden mit 8 registrierten Speedhubs und vier Kunden mit sieben registrierten Speedhubs.  Unsere sieben Speedhubs sind alle auf mich registriert.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber immerhin muss ich die nicht teilen, alles meine!



Bei uns sind zwei an den Rädern meiner besseren Hälfte montiert. von den restlichen fünf sind vier an meinen Rädern und eine gehört zu einem Wechsellaufradsatz. Also Gleichstand 




Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Seit der ersten in meinem alten Hardtail will ich sie in keinem Bike mehr missen, vor allem bei Eis, Schnee und Schlamm nicht.



Unterschreib


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> In 2010 gab es lt. Rohloff einen Kunden mit 8 registrierten Speedhubs und vier Kunden mit sieben registrierten Speedhubs.



8!



wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns sind zwei an den Rädern meiner besseren Hälfte montiert. von den restlichen fünf sind vier an meinen Rädern und eine gehört zu einem Wechsellaufradsatz. Also Gleichstand



Da hab ich ja nochmal Schwein gehabt. Ansonsten dto., 4 Stück in den Rädern und ein Wechsellaufradsatz fürs Helius. Für letzteren habe ich mir ganz schön was anhören müssen, so etwa in dieser Richtung:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Einfach reden lassen


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> In 2010 gab es lt. Rohloff einen Kunden mit 8 registrierten Speedhubs ....



na, keine ambitionen auf diesen thron, edler fürst  ?


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2013)

In meinem Keller stehen nur 5 Rohloff-Bikes und eins hängt im Arbeitszimmer an der Wand, über dem einzigen Kettenschalter.
Und 2014 bekommen meine Rohloff-Bikes vielleicht noch einen Pinion-Kumpel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2013)

'ne achte Rohloff kommt mir nicht in den Keller.

Die ein oder andere Pinion wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. November 2013)

Hab grad gelesen daß auch eine Rohloff einfrieren kann.
Also, wurde mir berichtet


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2013)

Naja, ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das Öl bei ca. -40°C etwas zähflüssiger wird, so dass sie sich dann nur noch schwer schalten lässt. Aber bis -12°C hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Und wenn es noch kälter wird setze ich mich auch nicht mehr unbedingt aufs Rad.
Vielleicht hat der Kollege den Dampfstrahler mal zu ausgiebig draufgehalten und die Dichtungen gefetzt, so das Wasser eindringen konnte. Dann kann ich mir das mit dem Einfrieren vorstellen. Dann wäre aber der Anwender Schuld, nicht die Nabe (ist wie beim Rechner, das Problem sitzt meistens davor).

Ach ja, was mit Pinion steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste. Bin nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig, obs Radl von Alutech oder von Nicolai gebaut werden soll. Ich werde mir Herrn Speedskater seins mal anschauen wenns da ist. Vielleicht erleichtert es die Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. November 2013)

Wenn Feuchtigkeit ins Gehäuse dringt, kann auch das frieren 
Da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Dampfstrahler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2013)

Tja, normalerweise dringt in die Speedhub nicht mal so eben Feuchtigkeit ein, eher schwitzt sie ein wenig von ihrer Ölfüllung durch die Dichtungen aus und wo Öl, da keine Feuchtigkeit. Und die Schaltbox ist am Übergang zur Nabe ordentlich mit Fett gefüllt. Man muss schon ein wenig nachhelfen um Wasser bzw. so viel Feuchtigkeit rein zu bekommen, dass es trotz zum einfrieren reicht.
Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich auch ab und zu mit dem Dampfstrahler die Räder grob sauber mache, aber auf die Nabe und die Lager halte ich nicht drauf. Aber es gibt genug Leute, die genau das machen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. November 2013)

Bei Wind Wetter Regen Einsatz und wenn es schonmal ruckelt kann sich schonmal was verbiegen an der achse, mitschwingen wenn auch ganz leicht..


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Schaltzug festgefroren, kann passieren wenn Feuchtigkeit im Schaltzug ist. Dass die Speedhub selbst einfriert halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Meine Speedhubse werden schon gut geknechtet, Dreckswetter, Wilde Traile runterheizen, Alpencross usw. aber die ertragen das klaglos.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Schaltzug festgefroren, kann passieren wenn Feuchtigkeit im Schaltzug ist. Dass die Speedhub selbst einfriert halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Meine Speedhubse werden schon gut geknechtet, Dreckswetter, Wilde Traile runterheizen, Alpencross usw. aber die ertragen das klaglos.



Vor mittlerweile fast drei Jahren hab ich mal probiert, trotz Hochwasser den Mainradweg von Hanau nach Hause zu nehmen. Selten blöde Idee. Das Wasser ging irgendwann bis über die Naben, saukalt dazu, es war Januar. Irgendwann musste ich runter vom Rad und schieben, weil fahren aufgrund des Wasserstandes nicht mehr ging. Abgesehen davon war es dunkel und man konnte bei dieser Wasserhöhe nicht mehr erkennen wo der Weg ist. Habe mich dann schiebenderweise und weit bis über die Knie im Wasser quer über die Mainwiesen bis zu den ersten Häusern oberhalb des Damms in Dörnigheim durchgeschlagen und bin dann so durchnässt wie ich war über Straßen bis nach Hause gefahren (und kann mich daran kaum noch erinnern).

Also das Rad sah aus wie Sau, als ich es am übernächsten Tag bei Tageslicht begutachtet habe. Der halbe Maingrund hing noch dran, es war eine Heidenarbeit den feinen und mittlerweile getrockneten Schlick wieder runter zu bekommen. Der Speedhub hat das ganze nichts ausgemacht, obgleich sie für mindestens 20 Minuten komplett unter eiskaltem und dreckigen Wasser war.

Dafür hatte ich ne feine Unterkühlung. 32°C sagte das Fieberthermometer, als ich daheim in die Wanne gekrochen bin und dem Drang wiederstanden habe, heißes Wasser einzulassen. War in Nachhinein schon interessant, so ein internistischer Notfall an einem selbst, statt immer nur bei der Kundschaft. Lernen durch Schmerz. Am nächsten Tag dienstunfähg, weil immer noch leicht neben der Spur, das nennt sich dann Erfolg auf ganzer Linie.
Wie ich das Rad daheim die Treppe hoch bis in meinen "Fahrradflur" gebracht habe, ist mir allerdings immer noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Bener (29. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich ne feine Unterkühlung. 32°C sagte das Fieberthermometer, als ich daheim in die Wanne gekrochen bin und dem Drang wiederstanden habe, heißes Wasser einzulassen.





Gewusst wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Meine Speedhubse werden schon gut geknechtet, Dreckswetter, Wilde Traile runterheizen, Alpencross usw. aber die ertragen das klaglos.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Vor mittlerweile fast drei Jahren hab ich mal probiert, trotz Hochwasser den MDer Speedhub hat das ganze nichts ausgemacht, obgleich sie für mindestens 20 Minuten komplett unter eiskaltem und dreckigen Wasser war.



 Habe bei >100tkm mit meinen Speedhubs in über 12 Jahren auch noch nie ein Problem gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2013)

Pinion kÃ¶nnt mir auch gefallen, fÃ¼r Speedhub ist es bei mir zu spÃ¤t ð Pinion dann aber mit Carbon Belt. 

Aber eingefroren ist bei mir noch nichts, komme aber auch niemals an diese Fahrleistungen im Winter.


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2013)

es ist nie zu spät, auch wenn in der schweiz die uhren vielleicht anders gehen


----------



## Andreas (16. April 2015)

Ich muss diesen Thread wohl mal aufwecken. 

Bin nach Umzug gestern und heute das erste Mal die neue Strecke südlich von Darmstadt zur Arbeit nach Frankfurt-Niederrad gefahren.
Es ist noch nicht optimal, da ich teilweise auf der B3 gefahren bin und dort definitiv zu viel Verkehr und zu viele Ampeln sind.
Ich warte gespannt auf den ersten Schnellradweg der vielleicht irgendwann mal kommt. Bis dahin werde ich wohl wieder die Teer Anteile im Wald umfahren, auch wenn es dann knapp 40 km einfach werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrwerkOrange (29. April 2015)

Dann sorge ich auch mal für Leben hier...

Ich fahre regelmäßig vom Frankfurter Westend nach Rüsselsheim mit dem Rennrad. Sind einfach 36km und werden von mir nur nachmittags/abends gefahren, weil wir in der Firma leider keine Dusche haben. Ab und zu wird die Strecke ein wenig ausgedehnt, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. An sich sind die 36km aber meist recht umentspannt aufgrund des Feierabendverkehrs und speziell entlang der B44 am Langener Waldsee vorbei. Es vergeht fast keine Fahrt ohne wüste Beschimpfungen, betätigte Scheibenwasseranlagen oder direkt angedrohte Schläge. Kopf frei radeln also nicht so wirklich...

Plane daher umzusteigen auf eine kürzere Strecke, die mich vom Westen am Hauptbahnhof zum Stadion und danach fast ausschließlich durch den Wald führt.

Fährt noch jemand von Euch von Frankfurt nach Rüsselsheim mit dem Rad?

Bestes
Ben


----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2015)

Ich fahre morgens von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim und abends zurück.

Nach Elefantenhausen kann man doch am Main entlang radeln, das sollte etwas entspannter sein.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (29. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgens von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim und abends zurück.
> 
> Nach Elefantenhausen kann man doch am Main entlang radeln, das sollte etwas entspannter sein.



Durchgehend mit dem Renner?


----------



## tomtomba (29. April 2015)

@ Fahrwerk Orange...
Der Mainradweg "R8" ist eigentlich ganz gut ausgebaut. Teilweise ist er aber auch mal nur geschottert/gekiest....aber das hält sich im Rahmen und im Moment sind auch keine großen Schlaglöcher vorhanden. Zumindest bis Flörsheim bin ich ihn dieses Jahr schon gefahren....


----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2015)

Es sind zum größten Teil asphaltierte Radwege. Ich fahre vorzugsweise Grobstollenbikes, mit einem Crosser ist es auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Ich würde den Radweg der Landstraße immer vorziehen.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (29. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Es sind zum größten Teil asphaltierte Radwege. Ich fahre vorzugsweise Grobstollenbikes, mit einem Crosser ist es auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Ich würde den Radweg der Landstraße immer vorziehen.



Nicht nur Du! Die B44 ist stellenweise die Hölle, vor allem in Höhe des Langener Waldsees ohne Seitenstreifen. Etwas weiter beginnt der neue Radweg, der aber auf der "falschen" Seite gebaut wurde, wenn Du Richtung Rüsselsheim fährst. Überqueren der Straße an den wenigen Stellen nur unter Lebensgefahr möglich. Also lieber anpöbeln lassen. Naja, der Spuk ist dann hoffentlich bald vorbei. 

Den R8 schaue ich mir mal an... Hat da jemand einen fertigen .gpx-Track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrwerkOrange (30. April 2015)

Die .gpx-Track-Anfrage hat sich erledigt. Habe jetzt mal zwei gezogen über gpsies. Eine über Eddersheim und Flörsheim, die andere führt über Kelsterbach und an der Landebahn weiter zum Raunheimer Waldsee.


----------



## Andreas (30. April 2015)

FahrwerkOrange schrieb:


> Die .gpx-Track-Anfrage hat sich erledigt. Habe jetzt mal zwei gezogen über gpsies. Eine über Eddersheim und Flörsheim, die andere führt über Kelsterbach und an der Landebahn weiter zum Raunheimer Waldsee.



Ich bin früher von Frankfurt Stadion bis Büttelborn gefahren.
1. Optimal im Wald an der Bahnstrecke entlang bis Mörfelden. Auch mit Schwenk am Waldörfer- und Langener Waldsee kombinierbar.
Dann kannst Du auf dem Radweg neben der B486 von Mörfelden nach Rüsselsheim queren.

2. Wenns im Wald heftig matisch war bin ich komplett geteert über Schwanheim, Unterschweinstiege, Flughafen, Startbahn-West, Walldorf bis nach Mörfelden gefahren. 

Tracks kann ich Dir auch schicken.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (30. April 2015)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tracks kann ich Dir auch schicken.



Immer her damit!


----------



## rallinger3 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

der "Radweg" von Hofheim Diedenbergen nach Massenheim ist einen Zustand, der sich nicht mit einem Trecking oder Rennrad passieren lässt. Ich habe inzwischen ca. 15 Mails mit der zuständigen Stadt Hochheim gewechselt und auch den Landrat des MTK-Kreises angeschrieben.

Wer hat hier auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (Platten etc.)? Anbei ein kleinen Teil der Korrespondenz in anonymisierter Version.

Grüße Rallinger



----- Mail an den Landrat  ------



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

als Fahrradpendler von Hofheim nach Mainz führe ich seit einigen Monaten eine unerquickliche Mail-Korespondenz mit der Stadt Hochheim wegen eines Radweges, der in einem Radfahrer gefährdenden Zustand ist. Ich hoffe, Sie können einmal mit den Kollegen in Hochheim reden. Ich verfolge mit großem Interesse die Anstrengungen, mehr Menschen zu einem umweltfreundlichen "Pendeln" zu bewegen.

....



Zunächst die Ausgangsmail vom September 2014:


----- Weitergeleitet von Stefan am 07.11.2014 12:06 -----

Von:	Stefan
An:	[email protected],
Datum:	18.09.2014 14:54
Betreff:	Radweg Diedenbergen - Massenheim


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich hoffe ich darf Ihre Zeit auch als Bürger der Nachbargemeinde Hofheim in Anspruch nehmen: Mein Arbeitsweg mit dem Fahrrad führt ein Stück durch ihre Gemarkung, welches allerdings in einem erbärmlichen Zustand ist.

Auf dem Weg von Diedenbergen nach Massenheim würde ich am liebsten die historische "Steinerne Straße" (angefügte Karte  blau) benutze, diese ist allerdings leider nicht mehr existent. Deswegen benutze ich die Umgehung über einen Feldweg (rot) und den "Diedenberger Weg" in Massenheim. Diese Route wird auch vom Radroutenplaner des Landes Hessen ausgegeben (als lokales Radnetz - Hauptstrecke, wie im PDF angegeben). Das Teilstück jenseits der A3 ist allerdings für Fahrräder mit normalen Reifen ebenfalls kaum passierbar. Bei meinem letzten Platten auf diesem Stück (im Sommer waren es drei Stück) habe ich habe zwei Aufnahmen des Zustands gemacht, die ich beigefügt habe.

Mein Anliegen wäre das Folgende:  Ist eine Reaktivierung der historischen "Steinernen Straße" auf dem Teilstück Massenheim als Radweg angedacht? Von Delkenheim nach Mainz ist diese bestens befahrbar und wäre sicherlich ein sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung des Radwegenetzes, dazu noch eine auf historischem Grund. Wer wäre dafür zuständig?

Ist eine Instandsetzung des Teilstücks zwischen Diedenberger Weg bis ca. 750 Meter vor der Einmündung auf die L3264 vor der nächsten Saison möglich?



Mit vielen Grüßen aus Hofheim


....


----------



## Andreas (5. Mai 2015)

FahrwerkOrange schrieb:


> Immer her damit!



Du hast Post


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (5. Mai 2015)

Andreas schrieb:


> Du hast Post



Ganz lieben Dank, das sind schöne Alternativen und ich kann meine Streckenlänge je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter variieren.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (20. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,

kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, ob der Mainradweg beginnend ab Friedensbrücke FFM bis FFM-Sindlingen, vorbei an Schwanheimer Düne und Industriepark Höchst, asphaltiert ist? Kann ich den bis dorthin problemlos mit dem Rennrad bewältigen? Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit, mit dem MTB entlang zu fahren. 

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## DaBot (2. Juli 2015)

Geht alles mit dem Renner. Ist aber nicht durchgängig asphaltiert, ganz kurze Stücke nicht.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (2. Juli 2015)

Was heißt das konkret? Gehweg-Charakter, Sand- oder Schotterwege?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaBot (2. Juli 2015)

Asphaltierte und festgetretene Sand-Wege. Ganz ehrlich, das liegt immer alles im Auge des Betrachters. Ich fahr das alles ohne Probleme mit dem Renner, von daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrmue7 (19. Oktober 2015)

Von Bad Vilbel nach Eschborn und zurück ist meine aktuelle Route. Von den rund 20km geht es die meiste Zeit recht chillig die Nidda entlang.
Aktuell arbeite ich mich auf 5 Tage die Woche hoch und bin froh, dass es in der Firma Duschen gibt, sonst hätten meine Kollegen, selbst bei diesem Wetter, keine Freue an mir. 
Appropo Wetter, eigentlich hätte der Oktober schon zum Winterpokal zählen müssen ...


----------



## Speedskater (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Chrmue7,
ich fahre auch täglich von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim, vielleicht haben wir uns schon mal getroffen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## chrmue7 (5. November 2015)

@Speedskater: Hi Armin, ich glaube schon. Ich bin der mit dem zu klein gewachsenem Rad.


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2015)

Moin, ich bin meist mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------

